# No new Doctor Who til summer, what will you do?



## DianaMo

No new Doctor Who til summer, what will you do?


----------



## SnakeEyes

Are we sure it won't air until summer?


----------



## danterner

I'll watch the 8 episode backlog I have of Season 2. I'm like a squirrel, drooling over my nuts. Wait... that didn't sound right


----------



## DianaMo

Here's what I've heard...

SciFi Renews Doctor Who - 3rd Series Begins Summer 2007
http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/470

Also check out this post:



> The Sarah Jane Adventures (with Elisabeth Sladen reprising her role
> as Sarah Jane Smith) has its one hour premiere special this Monday at
> 4:50PM on BBC One.





> Don't forget - BBC 7 http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbc7 begins its series of
> brand new Doctor Who radio dramas this Sunday (New Years Eve) at 6PM
> and Midnight GMT. Fans around the world can listen live or tune in to
> each episode on the website for 7 days afterwards.





> BBC America's upcoming schedule grid reveals that they will interrupt
> their current run of Doctor Who stories for the first 2 weeks of
> January. On January 2 at 9PM and 1AM Eastern they will repeat Aliens
> Of London and World War Three as a 2 hour movie. On January 9 and
> through the week they will repeat Rose a few more times. On Sunday
> January 14 from 3 to 9PM EST they will have a marathon showing all
> the episodes that have aired on BBC America to that point (Rose, The
> End Of The World, The Unquiet Dead, Aliens Of London, World War
> Three, Dalek). Unquiet Dead through Dalek air from 11AM to 3PM EST as
> a marathon on January 15. Regular service resumes with The Long Game
> on January 16.


http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/471


----------



## 5thcrewman

I'll be stealing Time Lord Technology so I can fast forward to when it comes back on!


----------



## busyba

5thcrewman said:


> I'll be stealing Time Lord Technology so I can fast forward to when it comes back on!


I had no idea that it was the Time Lords who invented BitTorrent.


----------



## tibruk

That is actually what caused their demise. The RIAA found out about it and launched a full scale attack and destroyed their planet. The Doctor's been covering for them ever since so the Daleks wouldn't attack Earth.

Tibruk


----------



## classicsat

I'll be watching archives.
I think I seen about three or four episodes of Series 2 (not typo, just British lingo for TV season) so far, and have up to Impossible Planet saved. The rest (to my knowlege) have not yet aired in Canada.


----------



## edc

:up: on the greatly reduced delay between UK and US premieres.

Now if they could only go all the way, toss in enough money to make it a "co-production," and have *simultaneous* (or only a week or two lag) between there and here.


----------



## PeternJim

Since in its infinite wisdom, our cable provider (ATT) has decided to make Sci-Fi available only to those with digital cable for the last few years, I'll do what I've been doing -- wait for the DVD release.


----------



## betts4

You didn't have on the poll - "catch up on all the Torchwood excitement". Thats what I will be doing. Seeing what all that hooha is about. Torchwood sounds like a fun show!


----------



## mattack

You didn't have the choice -- watch DVDs or one of the other zillion shows I record.

(Ok, I don't actually record Doctor Who myself, I watch it at a friend's house, and don't mind if a miss an ep or two..)


----------



## JimSpence

Since SciFi isn't in HD, I'll be downloading the S3 episodes and burn to DVD and watch them in widescreen. The quality is better than SciFi.


----------



## TravisKU

I'll be reading the Doctor Who books that I received for Xmas.

Travis


----------



## DianaMo

Christopher Eccleston on Top Gear (car show)


----------



## drew2k

My choice wasn't in the poll: Finish watching Season 1 on DVD and then start Season 2 on DVD.


----------



## dcheesi

*sigh* Thought I would start watching the classics via Netflix, but they seem to be missing the very first episodes (the "Beginning" collection). I know the releases aren't complete, but this set has been out for about nine months now?! I don't want to jump in in the middle, since I've already done that once with the new series... 

(BTW, I saw a few classic eps. on PBS when visiting my grandmother, but never more than one or two episodes, not even a complete 'story'  )


----------



## PJO1966

Is there any word yet on when Torchwood will air here?


----------



## generalpatton71

Let me just warn everybody right now. The Sara Jane adventures are HORRIBLE! I downloaded the pilot and it's just god awful. It's basically a "kids" Doctor Who but with horrible writers. Now Torchwood is actually very good and I get dvd quality picture and sound from mininovas uploaders. I HIGHLY recombed it.


----------



## Langree

generalpatton71 said:


> Let me just warn everybody right now. The Sara Jane adventures are HORRIBLE! I downloaded the pilot and it's just god awful. It's basically a "kids" Doctor Who but with horrible writers. Now Torchwood is actually very good and I get dvd quality picture and sound from mininovas uploaders. I HIGHLY recombed it.


You do know that DW started as a kids show, right?

SJA was good for it's intended audience, Torchwood is meant for a much older (ie:adult) audience.


----------



## DianaMo

Whoops.

Doctor Who rental contains nasty surprise

http://www.afterdawn.com/news/archive/8518.cfm


----------



## doom1701

generalpatton71 said:


> Let me just warn everybody right now. The Sara Jane adventures are HORRIBLE! I downloaded the pilot and it's just god awful. It's basically a "kids" Doctor Who but with horrible writers. Now Torchwood is actually very good and I get dvd quality picture and sound from mininovas uploaders. I HIGHLY recombed it.


I enjoyed it. I didn't think there was much difference in tone between SJA and current Doctor Who. Yeah, a little more kid focused, but enjoyable none the less.

BTW, when does season 3 start on BBC?


----------



## scottykempf

I have loved Doctor Who since mid '80s, when I stayed at a friends house and watched Earthshock, I think. Watched almost all of the eps over the years when they were on PBS locally. Haven't watched it much in the past 9 or 10 years. After watching the new series, I am now going back and torrenting the entire series to start from the beginning. Haven't seen some of the Hartnell and Troughton eps. Should take me about 7 months to get through all 160 or so episodes.


----------



## cheesesteak

generalpatton71 said:


> Let me just warn everybody right now. The Sara Jane adventures are HORRIBLE! I downloaded the pilot and it's just god awful. It's basically a "kids" Doctor Who but with horrible writers. Now Torchwood is actually very good and I get dvd quality picture and sound from mininovas uploaders. I HIGHLY recombed it.


To throw my two cents in... From the pilot episode that I saw, The Sarah Jane Adventures definitely looks like a children's show. As long as it sticks to that model, it could/should do well.

I'll spoiler tag my Torchwood comments:


Spoiler



I watched the whole season of Torchwood and ended up being disappointed with it. Some characters I disliked from the get go. Some characters evolved into people I didn't like. Only Jack behaved as a responsible adult and as someone who had responsibility for earth's safety. The Torchwood underlings had entirely too many character defects.


----------



## doom1701

cheesesteak said:


> To throw my two cents in... From the pilot episode that I saw, The Sarah Jane Adventures definitely looks like a children's show. As long as it sticks to that model, it could/should do well.
> 
> I'll spoiler tag my Torchwood comments:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole season of Torchwood and ended up being disappointed with it. Some characters I disliked from the get go. Some characters evolved into people I didn't like. Only Jack behaved as a responsible adult and as someone who had responsibility for earth's safety. The Torchwood underlings had entirely too many character defects.


I felt the same way about Torchwood. I was unimpressed overall.


----------



## nedthelab

Wait until summer - patience is a virtue


----------



## DianaMo

*Hugh for Doctor Who?*

Last Modified: 22 Feb 2007
Source: ITN


> Hugh Grant has set his sights on playing a baddie in Doctor Who and may make a guest appearance in the next series of the sci-fi hit.


http://www.channel4.com/news/content/news-storypage.jsp?id=12435468

I found it interesting that it said that Grant was offered the lead part in the new series before it started.

I knew he played the Doctor for 3 minutes or so in a charity video, but didn't know about him being offered the part in the new series.


----------



## DianaMo

*Get your Tivo's ready...*

Scifi Channel Doctor Who Marathons

05/30/2007

08:00 AM DOCTOR WHO TOOTH AND CLAW

09:00 AM DOCTOR WHO SCHOOL REUNION

10:00 AM DOCTOR WHO THE GIRL IN THE FIREPLACE

11:00 AM DOCTOR WHO RISE OF THE CYBERMEN - PT 1

12:00 PM DOCTOR WHO THE AGE OF STEEL - PT 2

01:00 PM DOCTOR WHO THE IDIOT'S LANTERN

02:00 PM DOCTOR WHO THE IMPOSSIBLE PLANET

03:00 PM DOCTOR WHO THE SATAN PIT

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=30-MAY-2007&feed_req=

*June 8, 2007*

08:00 AM

DOCTOR WHO

LOVE AND MONSTERS

09:00 AM

DOCTOR WHO

FEAR HER

10:00 AM

DOCTOR WHO

ARMY OF GHOSTS

11:00 AM

DOCTOR WHO

DOOMSDAY

12:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO

NEW EARTH

01:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO

TOOTH AND CLAW

02:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO

SCHOOL REUNION

03:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO

THE GIRL IN THE FIREPLACE

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=8-JUN-2007&feed_req=

07/06/2007

08:00 AM

DAYTIME ROTATION: DOCTOR WHO (SEASON 2)

07/06/2007

08:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/06/2007

09:30 PM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/06/2007

11:30 PM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/06/2007

01:00 AM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/13/2007

09:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/13/2007

11:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/20/2007

09:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/20/2007

11:00 PM

DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/27/2007 09:00 PM DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3

07/27/2007 11:00 PM DOCTOR WHO (SEASON 3)


----------



## tirofiban

DianaMo said:


> No new Doctor Who til summer, what will you do?


What are you talking about? I'm watching Season 3, episode 8 right now. And there are several more shows yet to air. I plan to keep watching. :up:

Back in the old days, some of the Lucky few in the US would have their friends in England send videotapes of the latest episodes. Nowadays, something similiar is going on. 

It's not my fault, if I happened to find a more efficient distribution system for Doctor Who than the Sci Fi Channel.

Also, I would buy a BBC TV license. I even went on the web site to try and buy one, but there was no place on the form for country. They assume only UK people would be buying licenses. It's not my fault the BBC web site was poorly planned.  When it comes to sales/marketing in the US, the BBC is clueless. There are many other ways for them to make money on Dr. Who than the SciFi channel. And have you seen the price of a Tom Baker DVD lately? I better stop, I could go on all day.


----------



## tirofiban

generalpatton71 said:


> Let me just warn everybody right now. The Sara Jane adventures are HORRIBLE! I downloaded the pilot and it's just god awful. It's basically a "kids" Doctor Who but with horrible writers. Now Torchwood is actually very good and I get dvd quality picture and sound from mininovas uploaders. I HIGHLY recombed it.


Hey, some of us had crushes on Liz Sladen when we were kids. So, some of us could care less about the content of the show. We're just happy to see Liz back playing Sarah Jane.


----------



## DianaMo

The countdown begins...

Remember, 2.5 hours of new Doctor Who series 3 on Friday!

http://www.scifi.com/doctorwho/

Get some room ready on the Tivo now!

http://scifipedia.scifi.com/index.php/Doctor_Who,_Season_29_(Series_3)


----------



## PJO1966

DianaMo said:


> The countdown begins...
> 
> Remember, 2.5 hours of new Doctor Who series 3 on Friday!
> 
> http://www.scifi.com/doctorwho/
> 
> Get some room ready on the Tivo now!
> 
> http://scifipedia.scifi.com/index.php/Doctor_Who,_Season_29_(Series_3)


Lots of spoilers on that second site.  (I didn't click on the first)


----------



## DianaMo

Attention, sci-fi fans: 'Who's' next

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2007/07/attention-sci-f.html

The Scifi Channel is running a Doctor Who marathon Friday before they air the first two episodes of season 3.

Check the schedule here and get your Tivo/vcr ready!
http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=6-JUL-2007&feed_req=


----------



## DianaMo

Just found this on Youtube. Your comments???

The Red Dwarf IV opening titles but with the Doctor Who Theme Music


----------



## DianaMo

When can we expect to see new Doctor Who episodes in the US?

Thanks.

Diana

=========

Funny Scifi Youtube features (Doctor Who, Star Trek,etc.)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312771


----------



## zand94

SciFi has been getting the first run rights in the US (usually 3-6 mos after season ends in UK) then 6-9 mos later BBCA runs the season

BBCA is currently running Season 2 I believe & SciFi just finished Season 3

SciFi has traditionally shown the "Christmas Special" episode back to back with the actual season opener.

Given the long hiatus that BBC announced for Season 4 there is a good chance you'll be seeing Season 3 on BBCA before season 4 shows up here in the US. BBC stated that Season 4 will not be until 2009. There will be a 2007 Christmas special episode and 2 or 3 special episodes in 2008. If we see these in the US on SciFi before they show season 4, it will more than likely occur as a special showing. Otherwise we're probably looking at Fall/Winter 2009/2010 before the SciFi showing


----------



## rhuntington3

zand94 said:


> SciFi has been getting the first run rights in the US (usually 3-6 mos after season ends in UK) then 6-9 mos later BBCA runs the season
> 
> BBCA is currently running Season 2 I believe & SciFi just finished Season 3
> 
> SciFi has traditionally shown the "Christmas Special" episode back to back with the actual season opener.
> 
> Given the long hiatus that BBC announced for Season 4 there is a good chance you'll be seeing Season 3 on BBCA before season 4 shows up here in the US. BBC stated that Season 4 will not be until 2009. There will be a 2007 Christmas special episode and 2 or 3 special episodes in 2008. If we see these in the US on SciFi before they show season 4, it will more than likely occur as a special showing. Otherwise we're probably looking at Fall/Winter 2009/2010 before the SciFi showing


Actually, Season 4 is showing 2008 plus there will be a Christmas special in 2008. Series 5 is slated for 2010 with 3 "specials" during 2009.



> Series Four, which went into production in July 2007, will hit UK screens in Spring 2008, followed by a special episode for Christmas 2008.
> 
> In 2009 Doctor Who will return with three specials starring David Tennant, with Head Writer, Russell T Davies.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/news/cult/news/drwho/2007/09/03/48471.shtml

There are some spoilers in that link so be forewarned!


----------



## DianaMo

*Davidson reborn as Doctor Who*

Oct 22 2007 by Sarah Miloudi, Western Mail



> A SPECIAL Doctor Who scene has been commissioned for BBCs Children in Need.
> 
> In a scene entitled Time Crash David Tennant, the tenth actor to play the Doctor, will meet Peter Davidson, the fifth actor to play the Doctor in BBC Wales hit series.


Read entire article at:

http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/news...davidson-reborn-as-doctor-who-91466-19987326/


----------



## Langree

DianaMo said:


> *Davidson reborn as Doctor Who*
> 
> Oct 22 2007 by Sarah Miloudi, Western Mail
> 
> Read entire article at:
> 
> http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/news...davidson-reborn-as-doctor-who-91466-19987326/


cool! I think he's the best choice of those left to use if they ever do a full fledged episode with an old Doc. He still looks pretty much the same.

Where Colin Baker has evolved into Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## DianaMo

How 'bout Sylvester McCoy or Tom Baker?

They should bring Sophie back too.


----------



## DianaMo

*Boise man hooked on BBC's "Doctor Who"*

By Jeanne Huff -
Edition Date: 10/21/07

http://www.idahostatesman.com/life/story/189181.html


----------



## DianaMo

Billie Piper (Rose) to guest on Top Gear program on BBC America

Monday, November 12, 2007 
(note: two episodes air on Monday - I'm not sure which one is the show w/ Billie Piper.)

http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=266

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/266/index.jsp

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/news/cult/news/drwho/2007/02/27/41152.shtml


----------



## DianaMo

*Mark pays £37,000 to meet Doctor Who team*



> A CLITHEROE man will travel through the vortex to meet the 900-year-old Time Lord from the Planet Gallifrey - after donating £37,000 in aid of Children in Need.
> Kind-hearted Mark Shift was the highest-bidder for the auction prize in Sir Terry Wogan's Auction of "Things Money Can't Buy" (BBC Radio Two) in the run-up to this year's Children in Need appeal.


http://www.clitheroeadvertiser.co.uk/clitheroe-news/Mark-pays-37000-to-meet.3491834.jp


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who time travels onto Nintendo DS*
http://www.nintendic.com/news/1588


----------



## DianaMo

Any word regarding the Doctor Who Christmas show airing here in the US?

BBC America? PBS? Scifi? WGN ?

Thanks.

Spoilers here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyage_of_the_Damned_(Doctor_Who)


----------



## cheesesteak

I'd rather watch it on BBCA or SciFi but if it's not available within a week of the British airing, I'll get the torrent.


----------



## DianaMo

Youtube has a BBC channel. We can't access it in the US though.

Doctor Who: Series 4 Preview - BBC One







PHP:


You might find a copy of it on Youtube if you look...


----------



## kenr

Try this link, http://www.boxxet.com/Doctor_Who/Video_Doctor_Who_Series_4_Preview_Coming_Soon.1fidld.d


----------



## Langree

They might be ramping up classic series DVD releases a bit, so far 2 show up for March (Destiny of the Daleks and Planet of Evil), and two more for April (Time Warrior and Timelash).

I hope they are, I'd like all of the ones available before I die.


----------



## DianaMo

A Doctor Who tribute video using the DC TALK song "Godsend"





I'm thinking that viewers of this video who don't watch the show need
to know that those two fellows are the same charactor. <smile!>

Unrelated, however very cute.

We Are Family (Star Wars Style)


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who special Children in need 2007 *

The Tenth Doctor and the Fifth Doctor meet for the first time in this special scene for Children in Need.






*Doctor Who Confidential featuring the making of Time Crash with David Tennant and Peter Davison.*
Originally aired 11/16/07.


----------



## Langree

DianaMo said:


> *Doctor Who special Children in need 2007 *
> 
> The Tenth Doctor and the Fifth Doctor meet for the first time in this special scene for Children in Need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Doctor Who Confidential featuring the making of Time Crash with David Tennant and Peter Davison.*
> Originally aired 11/16/07.


That was cool, interesting that the 5th Doctor mentions LINDA.


----------



## DianaMo

Langree said:


> That was cool, interesting that the 5th Doctor mentions LINDA.


I missed that. I'll have to look for it when I show the video to my hubby.


----------



## DianaMo

Oh no! I started searching for Doctor Who tribute videos using the music of
the Beatles. This could take awhile...

Here are a few of them...

The Beatles appeared on Doctor Who on May 22, 1965.





Doctor/Martha Fanvideo- "Martha My Dear" by The Beatles





Doctor Who - Here Comes The Sun





Rose and 10th Doctor: Yesterday





Doctor Who: Hard Day's Night





Doctor Who - The Fool On The Hill (10 DW's)





Doctor Who - Magical Mystery Tour





Rose Tyler Video-Let It Be





Across the Universe





Paul McCartney - Wonderful Christmas Time (Dr Who FanVid)





Doctor Who - Live And Let Die





The Girl is Mine (Star Trek this time)





------------

Music from others...

A Doctor Who music vid to This is Your Time by Michael W. Smith.
Hope you enjoy.





The Doctor and Martha: It Takes a Little Time (Amy Grant)





I Will Remember You (Amy Grant again)





Galileo: Dr Who video (Amy Grant again)





Do you have a favorite? Let me know!


----------



## DianaMo

*
Pupils' chance to win Tardis
*



> Now primary schools have a chance to win the time-travel machine in a competition launched by the Castlefield museum.


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1033067_pupils_chance_to_win_tardis


----------



## DianaMo

*
Time's up for Dr Who show*
Deborah Haile
5/ 1/2008

THE hit exhibition featuring Doctor Who's most terrifying enemies ends tomorrow - having smashed museum visitor records. 
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1030696_times_up_for_dr_who_show

I'd like to see this exhibit at the Chicago Museum of Science and Industry...

http://www.doctorwhoexhibitions.com

Doctor Who Exhibition on Blackpool's Golden Mile.
http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2632037


----------



## DianaMo

MySpace adds clips of BBC shows
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/01/23/tech-bbc.html

Dalek in Apple commercial?
http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1213421

DW Theme at Wedding
http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=11503294

Doctor Who cast @ Children in Need
http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=13263740


----------



## Langree

My local PBS station started airing DW last Saturday, sadly it's the new series, when I saw it on the listings I was hoping it would be the classic series.


----------



## betts4

I'm going to watch Torchwood season one eps that I got delivered to me this week.


----------



## DianaMo

*TWO WEEKS IN DOCTOR WHO*
February 9 and 16, 2008 - Vol 11, No 6
The weekly guide to Doctor Who and Sarah Jane broadcasts worldwide.
by Benjamin F. Elliott
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho



> USA - SciFi US http://www.scifi.com confirmed this week that they are buying both Series 4 of Doctor Who and Series 1 of The Sarah Jane
> Adventures. Both shows will start in April. In the case of Doctor Who
> it means that US viewers will be just weeks behind the UK (exact
> dates unknown in both countries). It is not clear yet how The Sarah
> Jane Adventures (one 60 minute episode, ten 25 to 28 minute episodes)
> will be presented on SciFi.


http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/646


----------



## DianaMo

*TWO WEEKS IN DOCTOR WHO*
February 9 and 16, 2008 - Vol 11, No 6
The weekly guide to Doctor Who boadcasts worldwide.
by Benjamin F. Elliott
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho

Section B - The US Public TV stations:



> If Series 3 of Doctor Who becomes available to public TV stations, it
> will be after the episodes have aired on BBC America. BBC America
> airs Series 3 from January 26 to April 19 2008.
> 
> 4 Public TV stations currently have rights to air the classic Doctor
> Who run (1963-1989). Iowa Public TV is currently airing both Series 1
> and Peter Davison episodes. Maryland Public TV is airing Series 1
> while resting classic Who. KBTC 28 Tacoma, WA and WCET 48 Cincinnati,
> OH are airing Tom Baker episodes while resting Series 1.


http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/647


----------



## Langree

Langree said:


> They might be ramping up classic series DVD releases a bit, so far 2 show up for March (Destiny of the Daleks and Planet of Evil), and two more for April (Time Warrior and Timelash).
> 
> I hope they are, I'd like all of the ones available before I die.


and it continues:

3 titles for June:

Doctor Who and The Silurians
The Sea Devils
Warriors of the Deep

All three available in a boxed set also,


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who mentioned in this comic strip...
http://sluggy.com/daily.php?date=080303


----------



## PJO1966

DianaMo said:


> Doctor Who mentioned in this comic strip...
> http://sluggy.com/daily.php?date=080303












Cute.


----------



## DianaMo

Do you think we'll ever see this pilot?

Note the voice of the caretaker in this program...

"Doctor Who: Scream of the Shalka"
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0388894/


----------



## Langree

For those that don't have it, Amazon currently has The Key to Time set for under $60, as part of it's DVD sale, that's less then $10 a DVD and for Doctor DVD's that's unheard of.

I should have the 2 newest releases of classic Who tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## DianaMo

> The first episode of the 13-part BBC1 series, which begins on Saturday, also features local stars Sarah Lancashire and Bernard Cribbins.
> 
> Viewers will also meet the Doctor's daughter later in the series, played by the real daughter of former Doctor Who Peter Davison.


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/showbiz/s/1043525_catherines_alien_shock

I think I met Georgia when she was a newborn when I interviewed her parents Peter Davison and Sandra Dickinson.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Moffett


----------



## DianaMo

HD 'Who' 'would mean rebuilding Tardis'

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/a92846/hd-who-would-mean-rebuilding-tardis.html

I was wondering why HDnet chose Torchwood over Doctor Who. Now we know why.


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> HD 'Who' 'would mean rebuilding Tardis'
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/a92846/hd-who-would-mean-rebuilding-tardis.html
> 
> I was wondering why HDnet chose Torchwood over Doctor Who. Now we know why.


""We'd have to stop and rebuild the tardis. The flaws would show and it would take a lot of money to fix it."

Awww, but the flaws are what give the Tardis character.


----------



## NJChris

doom1701 said:


> I enjoyed it. I didn't think there was much difference in tone between SJA and current Doctor Who. Yeah, a little more kid focused, but enjoyable none the less.
> 
> BTW, when does season 3 start on BBC?


 I liked it enough. Yeah, it is more accessable to the younger crowd, but I say the UK "kids" show, is more intelligent than most U.S. sitcoms.


----------



## Langree

busyba said:


> ""We'd have to stop and rebuild the tardis. The flaws would show and it would take a lot of money to fix it."
> 
> Awww, but the flaws are what give the Tardis character.


That was my thought, when you watch the old stuff you can see electrical tape or masking tape with writing on the console.


----------



## Langree

For the longest time I've wanted to post this pic in response to the the question the thread title poses.










I'm running out of space to keep them organized nicely.


----------



## DianaMo

*Top Gear Episode 10*



> The hosts set out to find the best German V8 engine. James goes for a ride in a new Jaguar, and Richard turns a small electric car into every child's dream Christmas present. Also, *Doctor Whos David Tennant *takes to the test track.


I don't know when episode 10 will air, but it looks interesting..

Has anyone checked for this episode on BBC On Demand?

http://www.press.bbcamerica.com/press/programdetails.jsp?program_id=39
.


----------



## BluesFools

Season 10 episode 7 of Top Gear should air tonight, so episode 10 would be on 4/28.


----------



## rhuntington3

Langree said:


> For the longest time I've wanted to post this pic in response to the the question the thread title poses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of space to keep them organized nicely.


Nice. :up:


----------



## Langree

Catherine Tate and David Tennant on Comic Relief 2007.


----------



## Langree

Time Meddler, Black Orchid, and a 2 disk Five Doctors Anniversary set available for pre-order now, August releases.


----------



## DianaMo

BluesFools said:


> Season 10 episode 7 of Top Gear should air tonight, so episode 10 would be on 4/28.


I ran a tv search on this the other day and it said the David Tennant
episode would air tomorrow (Monday).

Re-checking the tv listings and it has a different program
description. I'll record it anyway and see what I get.

If you get BBC On Demand, you might find it there.

Top Gear #24
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Sun, May 25
The hosts set out to find the best German V8 engine. James goes for a
ride in a new Jaguar, and Richard turns a small electric car into
every child's dream Christmas present. Also, *Doctor Who's David
Tennant takes to the test track.*
TVPG | 51 mins
?
FIND IT: TV Entertainment > BBC America > Top Gear > Top Gear #24


----------



## DianaMo

I haven't see this series but the time machine mention has me posting here.

*
The Big Bang Theory*
The Nerdvana Annihilation
CBS [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Mon, Apr 28, 7:00p - 7:30p
Leonard and the guys buy a *time machine* prop from a classic movie; Penny tells the guys their obsession with comics and toys is pathetic.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_bang_theory/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Bang_Theory_(TV_series)


----------



## TravisKU

Langree said:


> Catherine Tate and David Tennant on Comic Relief 2007.


That video was awesome! I don't think I've laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## DianaMo

*Regenerate! Fans revive 60s Doctor Who*

guardian.co.uk - UK

The BBC lists 108 episodes of Doctor Who from the 1960s as officially
"missing" from its archive. That's because the original videotapes were
either erased ...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/jun/26/bbc.doctorwho


----------



## DianaMo

My family rented The Seeker movie from Redbox the other day.

Didn't know it when it was selected, but former Doctor Who Christopher Eccleston has a major part in this movie.

Has anyone else seen this movie?

There were some familiar faces in it.

We recognized one of the brothers (Ephraim from Everwood) but couldn't place one of the others. Perhaps from Smallville?


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who meets Top Gear*





*Doctor Who Slaps*





*K9 plays chess - Dr Who - BBC sci-fi*





*The Sarah Jane Adventures Gang on Blue Peter*




*
The Doctor - James Bond Style*





*Doctor Who, Master of Cricket*


----------



## Langree

I noticed they are releasing The Key to Time season again. I hope they have more classic episodes to release after the two in January.

I have all of the DVD's that have been released thus far for the classic Who and at 65 out of the 159 stories I hope there are more to be done. 

Of McCoy's 11 episodes, only 4 are available.

Not sure why the re-release of the KtT series, I see no need to double dip.

I wish they would focus on getting all the available stories out.


Time will tell I guess.


----------



## DianaMo

When will the Doctor Who Christmas special air in the USA ?


----------



## DianaMo

*TWIDW Alert: New Doctor Will Be Announced Saturday*

When: Saturday 5:35PM GMT BBC One
What: Doctor Who Confidential - The Eleventh Doctor 
(formerly titled The Ten Doctors)

Why: New Doctor Will Be Announced!
Length: 35 minutes



> BBC News http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7807742.stm has reported that the actor who will replace David Tennant as The Doctor will be introduced in the Doctor Who Confidential episode airing Saturday 3 January at 5:35PM on BBC One. The special will be the first time the name of the actor has been revealed, and the first chance we get to hear comments from the new actor.


Read the entire post at:

http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/793


----------



## Sherminator

New Doctor has been announced:



Spoiler



The Eleventh Doctor is to be: Matt Smith (Party Animals, Secret Diary Of A Call Girl, The Ruby in The Smoke, The Shadow In The North)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/t...octor-Who.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7808697.stm

By the looks of things, the actor that will play the twelfth doctor when that time comes around hasn't left elementary school yet.


----------



## dianebrat

Sherminator said:


> New Doctor has been announced:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Eleventh Doctor is to be: Matt Smith (Party Animals, Secret Diary Of A Call Girl, The Ruby in The Smoke, The Shadow In The North)
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/t...octor-Who.html
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7808697.stm
> 
> By the looks of things, the actor that will play the twelfth doctor when that time comes around hasn't left elementary school yet.


Very cool, and very interesting


----------



## Sherminator

More detail & pictures in UK General Chit Chat - 11th Doctor (Who)


----------



## Langree

Seems a bit young to me, I was hoping they'd go a bit older to steer away from the companion/Doctor unspoken love thing that's permiated the new series'.

Trying to get a hold of some of his other appearences, not easy to find.


----------



## Sherminator

Langree said:


> Seems a bit young to me, I was hoping they'd go a bit older to steer away from the companion/Doctor unspoken love thing that's permiated the new series'.
> 
> Trying to get a hold of some of his other appearences, not easy to find.


BBC News (Linked above) has a list, and DSwallow has linked to his page at his agency in the UK thread (also linked above).
And Here's his IMDB Page


----------



## Langree

Sherminator said:


> BBC News (Linked above) has a list, and DSwallow has linked to his page at his agency in the UK thread (also linked above).
> 
> But of course, you'd have seen those links, if you aren't ignoring me.


I mean to actually see the episodes


----------



## Sherminator

The IMDB page breaks it down by episode.

BTW On IMDB he is cited as "Matt Smith (XI)", I had to back track from one of the shows that the Telegraph or BBC piece detailed to find the correct one.


----------



## Langree

Sherminator said:


> The IMDB page breaks it down by episode.
> 
> BTW On IMDB he is cited as "Matt Smith (XI)", I had to back track from one of the shows that the Telegraph or BBC piece detailed to find the correct one.


I did too, backtracked from Party Animals.


----------



## DianaMo

*Last Call With Carson Daly*

"Billie Piper; Puddle of Mudd" *Actress Billie Piper;* Puddle of Mudd performs.

Friday, January 16
1:36 am - 2:05 am, WNBC

http://www.nbc.com/Last_Call_with_Carson_Daly/


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone see Alex Kingston on a new episode of ER last night?

It was fun watching Doctor Who's wife interview a surgeon on ER.


----------



## DianaMo

*Keys to the Castle*

HGTV

Episode HKEYS-S06



> American host John Barrowman tours four castles from Dorset and Suffolk to Scotland and discovers what everyday life is like behind those towers.


http://www.hgtv.com/special-presentation/keys-to-the-castle/index.html


----------



## DianaMo

Y'know, I saw this actor (on tv) at the Inauguration yesterday and was wondering who the David Tennant clone was.

Hint: He played the Fugitive some years ago.

http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/0fjS7Eu58f9vA/610x.jpg

http://www.daylife.com/photo/0fjS7Eu58f9vA

--------

Ran a search on "Doctor Who" at 
http://www.shopgoodwill.com and found this item:

New Doctor Who Limited Edition Collector Plate
(Tom Baker as the Doctor)
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4381208

Thought $20 for a starting bid was a lot. Evidently these things sell for a lot of money.

For comparison (new)
http://www.alienentertainmentstore....Code=PLATE-3SET&Category_Code=DW-COLLECTIBLES


----------



## DianaMo

Has anyone heard when the new Doctor Who episodes will air here?

What about the Christmas special which also hasn't aired here yet?

Any idea when the program below will air here?

-------------

*This Week In Doctor Who Spinoffs*
March 7, 2009 - Vol 1, No 10
The weekly guide to Sarah Jane Smith broadcasts, podcasts, and other matters.
by Benjamin F. Elliott
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho



> There will be a special mini Sarah Jane Adventures episode during Comic Relief
> 2009/Red Nose Day on BBC One, BFBS 1, and BFBS Navy (Friday 13 March 2009 at 7PM GMT).
> 
> It will star the regular cast.


http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/834


----------



## DianaMo

*This Week In Doctor Who*
March 7, 2009 - Vol 12, No 10
The weekly guide to Doctor Who broadcasts worldwide since 1998.
by Benjamin F. Elliott
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho



> Congratulations to The Sarah Jane Adventures - Sarah and the gang get a mini-episode during Red Nose Day for Comic Relief 2009 (Friday 13 March 7PM GMT).
> 
> David Tennant is also involved in the night.
> 
> Doctor Who had a memorable Comic Relief outing in 1999 in the epic tale "The Curse Of Fatal Death", starring Rowan Atkinson as the 9th Doctor and Jonathan Pryce as The Master.


http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/832

Please post here if this show is scheduled to air in the US or is found via Youtube, etc.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm sure a torrent will get posted a couple of days after the air date.


----------



## busyba

JimSpence said:


> I'm sure a torrent will get posted a couple of days *hours* after the air date.


FYP.


----------



## JimSpence

True, but it might be a couple of days before I remember to download it.


----------



## DianaMo

The BBC Worldwide page on Youtube is featuring a classic Doctor Who video today:

http://www.youtube.com/user/BBCWorldwide

*Doctor Who - Time distortion in Killingworth? - Mark of the Rani - BBC*



> It's the 19th Century and the Tardis arrives in the English country town of Killingworth. However, the Doctor is not alone as the Master is present and about to hatch a dark and deathly plan on some of the key figures of the industrial revolution.
> If twos company, then three's a crowd with the arrival of the Rani, Time Lord biochemist and dictator of the planet Miasimia Goria...


----------



## Langree

DianaMo said:


> The BBC Worldwide page on Youtube is featuring a classic Doctor Who video today:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BBCWorldwide
> 
> *Doctor Who - Time distortion in Killingworth? - Mark of the Rani - BBC*


Why that one I wonder.

Are they going to bring her back?


----------



## DianaMo

*David Tennant hosting Comic Relief 2009*





*Sarah Jane Adventures Comic Relief Special 2009*





*
David Tennant on Mastermind for Comic Relief 2009*

Wow, those are some difficult Doctor Who trivia questions.
How many did you know the answer to?





*
Doctor Who Mastercard Commercial*





*Doctor Who Christmas Special 2008 - Trek Through Time Part 1 - Parody*


----------



## DianaMo

Langree said:


> Why that one I wonder.
> 
> Are they going to bring her back?


No idea. Perhaps someone here knows the answer.

BTW, I am still trying to find out when the 2008 Christmas special and four special episodes for 2009 will air here in the USA.



> There will be a rest year in 2009, with no new series, although David Tennant will star in four specials. After the *2008 Christmas special and four special episodes in 2009*, a fifth full-length series is planned for Spring 2010,[15] with Steven Moffat replacing Davies as head writer and executive producer.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who


----------



## Langree

DianaMo said:


> No idea. Perhaps someone here knows the answer.
> 
> BTW, I am still trying to find out when the 2008 Christmas special and four special episodes for 2009 will air here in the USA.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who


Ya, I only know the UK dates, haven't found anything on BBCA or SciFi.


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who Goes Green*


> It would appear that Doctor Who has gone all environmental and painted the Tardis green.


http://www.dcs.shef.ac.uk/~mark/blog/2009/01/doctor-who-goes-green.html

*Tardis birthday cake*
http://jenniepowell.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/tardis-birthday-cake/

*Tardis Glasses case ( I want one!)*
http://slippedstitch.blogspot.com/2008/05/i-made-tardis.html


----------



## DianaMo

I've shown this t-shirt photo (above) before.

Last night I saw someone wearing this one. Similar theme, different design...


----------



## DianaMo

*'Doctor Who' returns to BBC America*
Tennant's final episodes to begin this summer
By SAM THIELMAN

'Doctor Who'
Five 'Doctor Who' specials starring David Tennant will air on BBC America.



> At BBC America, the Doctor is finally in. The net has acquired the five "Doctor Who" specials that will finish showrunner Russell T. Davies' run on the venerable Brit sci-fi franchise that starred David Tennant as the Doctor.


http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118004221.html?categoryid=14&cs=1

My thanks to This Week in Doctor Who for pointing this out:



> Variety is reporting that BBC America has gotten the firstrun rights to the
> final 5 Doctor Who specials in the USA.
> 
> *June 27 9PM Eastern - The Next Doctor
> July - Planet Of The Dead
> Dates to be determined - The Waters Of Mars, the final 2 parter*
> 
> Thanks to everybody on twitter who spotted this story last night and spread the news.
> 
> Cheers,
> Benjamin Elliott


http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/883


----------



## Langree

Planet of the Dead to be released on Blu.

http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Pl...=sr_1_95?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1243991703&sr=1-95


----------



## DianaMo

*BBC America has announced further details about its summer "Torchwood" and "Doctor Who" events. *



> BBC AMERICA HD LAUNCHES JULY 20 WITH A SPECIAL SCI-FI WEEK





> # On *June 27*, "The Next Doctor," the first of five specials starring David Tennant as the Doctor airs on BBC America. The June 27 outing is a Christmas special, which may seem a little weird in the middle of summer, but never mind.
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> # On *July 26*, BBC America airs a "Doctor Who" special titled "Planet of the Dead." There are three more "Who" specials starring Tennant that will air at some point in the future on BBC America.


http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2009/06/torchwood-doctor-who-specials.html


----------



## Anubys

I wish they would hold off on the June shows until they turn to HD...

I also wish that DirecTV will have BBCA HD as soon as available!


----------



## BitbyBlit

Anubys said:


> I wish they would hold off on the June shows until they turn to HD...


I don't think the Christmas special was filmed in HD, so it shouldn't be too bad not having the HD channel until July.


----------



## busyba

BitbyBlit said:


> I don't think the Christmas special was filmed in HD, so it shouldn't be too bad not having the HD channel until July.


IIRC it was actually filmed in HD, which was why we never see the interior of the TARDIS, because they hadn't upgraded that set to HD quality yet.


----------



## Anubys

busyba said:


> IIRC it was actually filmed in HD, which was why we never see the interior of the TARDIS, because they hadn't upgraded that set to HD quality yet.


oh no, a spoiler!


----------



## DianaMo

Here we go! The BBC America Doctor Who program listings page!

http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123

So if your Tivo doesn't have these programs listed yet, you can still manually set up the recordings, just to be sure!



> SATURDAY, JUNE 27, 2009
> 9:00 PM
> *Doctor Who: The Next Doctor - Doctor Who: The Next Doctor*
> 
> When the Doctor investigates a spate of mysterious deaths, he's surprised to meet another Doctor. The two must combine forces to defeat a human ally to the Cybermen. But are two Doctors enough to stop the rise of the CyberKing?


Re-airs SUNDAY, JUNE 28, 2009 12am and 3am.

Times listed are Eastern time zone.

BBC America's Doctor Who page
http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/123/index.jsp


----------



## busyba

Anubys said:


> oh no, a spoiler!


_Believe_ me, as I was posting it occurred to me that someone might actually say that in earnest


----------



## DianaMo

What? No Doctor Who entries for this article?



> *How does time travel really work?*
> 
> Has pop culture been lying to us about time travel?
> 
> When did it get so convoluted?
> 
> We would avoid it if we could, but this summer, time travel is everywhere, and it's more complicated than ever.
> 
> So we sought answers from Sean Carroll, a theoretical physicist at California Institute of Technology, who lectures on time and relativity.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-090608-time-travel-pg,0,4137045.photogallery


----------



## DianaMo

*If robots ruled the world...*



> How close are we to living in the world depicted in sci-fi flicks, where robots are in control? At the International Robots and Vision Motion Control Show at Stephens Convention Center in Rosemont and other events in Tokyo and Paris, robots danced, played the trumpet and flipped pancakes. But could they rule the world?


http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-090610-robot-conventions-pg,0,864953.photogallery


----------



## Langree

New companion revealed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/s4/news/latest/090529_news_01


----------



## Anubys

Langree said:


> New companion revealed.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/s4/news/latest/090529_news_01


anything is better than that old bag from last season...


----------



## Langree

Anubys said:


> anything is better than that old bag from last season...


I liked CT and how the character evolved over the season, just to be reset to Runaway Bride annoying.


----------



## DianaMo

Tivo listings now include the new Doctor Who episode. 
Set it up to record now.



DianaMo said:


> Here we go! The BBC America Doctor Who program listings page!
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123
> 
> So if your Tivo doesn't have these programs listed yet, you can still manually set up the recordings, just to be sure!
> 
> Re-airs SUNDAY, JUNE 28, 2009 12am and 3am.
> 
> Times listed are Eastern time zone.
> 
> BBC America's Doctor Who page
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/123/index.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

*SARAH JANE ADVENTURES marathon June 22, 2009*

Scifi Channel - Eastern times listed

08:00 AM
DOCTOR WHO - SEASON 3
THE RUNAWAY BRIDE

(okay, the first one isn't a Sarah Jane episode - I'm surprised they're not running the Doctor Who w/ Sarah Jane episode...)

09:30 AM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
INVASION OF THE BANE (XMAS)

11:00 AM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
REVENGE OF THE SLITHEEN - PART 1

11:30 AM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
REVENGE OF THE SLITHEEN - PART 2

12:00 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
EYE OF THE GORGON - PART 1

12:30 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
EYE OF THE GORGON - PART 2

01:00 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
WARRIORS OF KUDLAK - PART 1

01:30 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
WARRIORS OF KUDLAK - PART 2

02:00 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SARAH JANE - PART 1

02:30 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SARAH JANE - PART 2

03:00 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
THE LOST BOY - PART 1

03:30 PM
SARAH JANE ADVENTURES, THE
THE LOST BOY - PART 2

Source:
http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=22-JUN-2009&feed_req=

http://www.scifi.com/sarahjaneadventures/


----------



## DianaMo

*
Doctor Who marathon July 27, 2009 *

Scifi Channel

This might get changed. We'll see.

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=27-JUL-2009&feed_req=


----------



## DianaMo

I've been seeing the BBC America commercial for tonight's Doctor Who new episode and was wondering what "Allons-y" means.



> Much as the Ninth Doctor frequently declared things "Fantastic!", this Doctor has also favoured certain phrases on various occasions such as "What!?" (when referring to something unexpected happening, an exclamation also favoured by the Fourth Doctor), "Brilliant!", "That's impossible!", "I'm sorry, I'm so sorry", "That's just cheating!", the Italian expression 'Molto Bene' ('Very good'), "They have a little shop!" (referring to gift shops), and the French expression *"Allons-y" ("Let's go").*


Source:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenth_Doctor

Don't forget!



> SATURDAY, JUNE 27, 2009
> 9:00 PM
> Doctor Who: The Next Doctor - Doctor Who: The Next Doctor
> 
> When the Doctor investigates a spate of mysterious deaths, he's surprised to meet another Doctor. The two must combine forces to defeat a human ally to the Cybermen. But are two Doctors enough to stop the rise of the CyberKing?
> 
> Re-airs SUNDAY, JUNE 28, 2009 12am and 3am.


The BBC America Doctor Who program listings page
http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123

BBC America's Doctor Who page
http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/123/index.jsp


----------



## Anubys

my SP didn't pick up tonight's ep...had to set the recording manually...be warned!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Thought this Tshirt might cheer some of you people up.
http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901


----------



## BeanMeScot

Anubys said:


> my SP didn't pick up tonight's ep...had to set the recording manually...be warned!


It's a rerun. A season pass shouldn't pick it up unless you record reruns.


----------



## DianaMo

Its a new episode for most of us here is the US.


----------



## DianaMo

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Thought this Tshirt might cheer some of you people up.
> http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901


I want one!

I want one!

I want one!

I want one!


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone else fail to pad the recording for this show?

It ran about 5 minutes over.



> SATURDAY, JUNE 27, 2009
> 9:00 PM
> Doctor Who: The Next Doctor - Doctor Who: The Next Doctor
> 
> When the Doctor investigates a spate of mysterious deaths, he's surprised to meet another Doctor. The two must combine forces to defeat a human ally to the Cybermen. But are two Doctors enough to stop the rise of the CyberKing?
> 
> Re-airs SUNDAY, JUNE 28, 2009 12am and 3am.


----------



## Anubys

DianaMo said:


> Did anyone else fail to pad the recording for this show?
> 
> It ran about 5 minutes over.


I did...but I made up for it by recording it again on TWO DVRs and padding 30 minutes on EACH...

much to my surprise, both DVRs only recorded 1:15 and did not do the padding...a total mystery why that happened...I must have done something wrong to cancel the padding...but TWICE 

anything interesting happen in those 5 minutes?


----------



## DianaMo

The spare DW got to see the inside of the Tardis.

I imagine this episode will re-air.


----------



## Alpinemaps

Any idea when this will re-air? My DVR missed the last couple of minutes (of course).


----------



## BitbyBlit

For anyone that missed the ending, go to youtube and search for "next doctor".


----------



## Alpinemaps

Thanks! Missed about 5 mins


----------



## Unbeliever

Sucks that they listed this under the non-US OAD. For those who have Doctor Who season pass set to first run only, it didn't get picked up as the OAD was set to sometime in March.

Wait. March isn't Christmas. Was it aired in March in the UKoGBaNI?

--Carlos V.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Unbeliever said:


> Sucks that they listed this under the non-US OAD. For those who have Doctor Who season pass set to first run only, it didn't get picked up as the OAD was set to sometime in March.
> 
> Wait. March isn't Christmas. Was it aired in March in the UKoGBaNI?
> 
> --Carlos V.


This was the Easter Special. There was a different Christmas Special.


----------



## Unbeliever

BeanMeScot said:


> This was the Easter Special. There was a different Christmas Special.


Bummer. Then it sounds like I missed the Christmas special. 

--Carlos V.


----------



## DianaMo

New Doctor Who episode airs on Sunday night.

The BBC America Doctor Who program listings page!
http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123

So if your Tivo doesn't have these programs listed yet, you can still manually set up the recordings, just to be sure!

Remember to add some extra time...just in case.

BBC America's Doctor Who page
http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/123/index.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who: Comic-Con highlights*
http://www.nj.com/entertainment/tv/index.ssf/2009/07/doctor_who_comiccon_highlights.html

*DOCTOR WHO Comic-Con Panel*
http://geektyrant.com/2009/07/doctor-who-comic-con-panel/

Originally posted: June 17, 2009
*'Doctor Who' Comic-Con news, plus hints about the new season of 'Torchwood'*
http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2009/06/torchwood-doctor-who-comiccon.html


----------



## DianaMo

Is this available from Redbox, Comcast On demand, Amazon downloads, etc.?



> Red Dwarf: Back to Earth is a three part TV miniseries continuation of the science fiction sitcom Red Dwarf, broadcast on the British television channel Dave between 10 April and 12 April 2009 and was subsequently *released on DVD on 15 June 2009*.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dwarf:_Back_to_Earth


----------



## Sherminator

What wikipedia doesn't tell you is, that it was subsequently released on DVD *in the UK* on 15 June 2009, it's US release date (according to Amazon.com) is Oct 6 2009.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_d...ords=back+to+earth&x=0&y=0&sprefix=back+to+ea


----------



## bzuka

DianaMo said:


> No new Doctor Who til summer, what will you do?


i'll stay alive for sure


----------



## DianaMo

Just received this notice of a new release from Red Box...

NEW RELEASES:
G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra 


> Sure, they were fun to play with when you were a kid. But these ain't no action figures! In their big screen debut, the special operatives unit known as G.I. Joe battle the evil Cobra over the safety of enough nuclear warheads to blow up earth. *Christopher Eccleston*, Sienna Miller and Joseph Gordon-Levitt star.


http://www.redbox.com/Titles/AvailableTitles.aspx?movie=2867

For those who've forgotten already, Christopher Eccleston played Doctor Who before David Tennant.

Speaking of David Tennant...

David Tennant to Host Masterpiece contemporary 2009 on PBS ...
www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/contemporary/host.html

DAVID TENNANT REPRISES HIS ROLE AS HAMLET FOR ROYAL SHAKESPEARE COMPANY PRODUCTION TO AIR ON GREAT PERFORMANCES ON PBS

http://www.pbs.org/aboutpbs/news/20090802_pbsgphamlet.html


----------



## DianaMo

When I first heard of "The Waters of Mars" airtime I manually scheduled it into the DVR since the tv listings weren't that far ahead yet. I padded the recording a couple minutes. When checking the to-do list, I saw that it was recording two shows. Turned out, it would've only recorded the last two minutes of "Inside the TARDIS" so I'm glad I checked it.

Saturday, December 19, 2009 
BBC America

Eastern Time Zone

8:00 PM
*Doctor Who: Inside the TARDIS *



> One-hour special chronicling David Tennant's time in the TARDIS. Through exclusive interview footage and clips from earlier episodes, revisit the Doctor's history and get a sneak peek at what the final series of specials holds in store for him.


9:00 PM
*
Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (80) - *



> "Mars, 2059. Bowie Base one. Last recorded message: don´t drink the water. don´t even touch it. not one drop"... Confused? All will be revealed in The Waters of Mars, starring Lindsay Duncan as the Doctor´s cleverest and most strong-minded companion yet.


See the entire BBC America Doctor Who telecast schedule at:
http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123

Info source: the above listed webpage.


----------



## DianaMo

PS: If you missed one of the newer shows, here's your chance to catch up!

See the entire BBC America Doctor Who telecast schedule at:
http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123

Info source: the above listed webpage.

Also see:

*Doctor Who: Inside Look - Episode 1 and 2*


----------



## DianaMo

Just noticed this listing...

Sunday, December 26, 2009

9pm

*Doctor Who: The End of Time, Part One (75) - Doctor Who: The End of Time, Part One (75)*



> Special
> "The End of Time, Part One"
> 
> Airs Saturday December 26, 9/8c.
> 
> The finale to the era of David Tennant as the Tenth Doctor, is one of the most eagerly anticipated adventures in the history of Doctor Who.





> The End of Time, Part Two premieres a week later, Saturday, January 2nd at 9/8c..


http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/123/doctor-who-the-end-of-time-part-one.jsp


----------



## busyba

BBC America has been rerunning a lot of the Tennant-era Doctor Who episodes as a run-up to the End of Time episodes coming soon. Just for the hell of it, I set up my TiVo to record them to check them out, even though I still have most of the original uncut BBC versions on my PC.

Wow. I mean really wow. That was *awful!!!*

They _evicerated_ those episodes to make them fit into a one-hour block with commercials. Almost anything not directly related to the main story (like character development for anyone who is only in one episode) was removed. For example, in _Turn Left_, one of the most powerful scenes, where the non-british refugees were rounded up for "labor camps", was gone.

Worse than that, key elements for overall character development that go beyond just the current episode were also removed. In _Voyage of the Dammed_, most of the Doctor/Kylie interaction, the stuff that made them have a strong connection that would have led to her probably becoming a companion if she hadn't died (resulting in the Doctor becoming more hesitant to take on another companion) was removed. All the business involving the transporter bracelets and going down to earth (and seeing Donna's grandfather) was removed, which made it particulary confusing when Kylie suddenly used these bracelets that we'd never seen before to teleport to the lower decks. And all the stuff about the Doctor trying in vain to restore her pattern from the teleporter before he releases her into the stars was gone too, which was "unimportant" to the Titanic story, but a very important part of the Doctor's life arc.

In _Planet of the Dead_, the bit at the end where the psychic lady tells the Doctor that "he will knock four times" was removed. WTF?!?! Yeah, let's not bother to show one of the more blatant bits of arc foreshadowing in the episode. 

If I had even the slightest twinge of guilt for using torrent to download the uncut BBC episodes instead of watching BBC-A, that twinge is completely gone now. Maybe you can find it on the cutting room floor, but you'll have look under a mountain of Doctor Who footage to get to it.

F BBC America.


----------



## DianaMo

A friend of mine tells me that one of these final episodes ends completely differently in the British version than in the USA version.

What have you heard?


----------



## Langree

busyba said:


> BBC America has been rerunning a lot of the Tennant-era Doctor Who episodes as a run-up to the End of Time episodes coming soon. Just for the hell of it, I set up my TiVo to record them to check them out, even though I still have most of the original uncut BBC versions on my PC.
> 
> Wow. I mean really wow. That was *awful!!!*
> 
> They _evicerated_ those episodes to make them fit into a one-hour block with commercials. Almost anything not directly related to the main story (like character development for anyone who is only in one episode) was removed. For example, in _Turn Left_, one of the most powerful scenes, where the non-british refugees were rounded up for "labor camps", was gone.
> 
> Worse than that, key elements for overall character development that go beyond just the current episode were also removed. In _Voyage of the Dammed_, most of the Doctor/Kylie interaction, the stuff that made them have a strong connection that would have led to her probably becoming a companion if she hadn't died (resulting in the Doctor becoming more hesitant to take on another companion) was removed. All the business involving the transporter bracelets and going down to earth (and seeing Donna's grandfather) was removed, which made it particulary confusing when Kylie suddenly used these bracelets that we'd never seen before to teleport to the lower decks. And all the stuff about the Doctor trying in vain to restore her pattern from the teleporter before he releases her into the stars was gone too, which was "unimportant" to the Titanic story, but a very important part of the Doctor's life arc.
> 
> In _Planet of the Dead_, the bit at the end where the psychic lady tells the Doctor that "he will knock four times" was removed. WTF?!?! Yeah, let's not bother to show one of the more blatant bits of arc foreshadowing in the episode.
> 
> If I had even the slightest twinge of guilt for using torrent to download the uncut BBC episodes instead of watching BBC-A, that twinge is completely gone now. Maybe you can find it on the cutting room floor, but you'll have look under a mountain of Doctor Who footage to get to it.
> 
> F BBC America.


Hmm.. the run I caught on Sunday were 1:15, Stolen Earth/Journey's End was 2:30, and my Planet of the Dead had the "He will knock 4 times" dialogue, I just confirmed it.


----------



## busyba

Maybe I missed the knock quote, but the huge cuts from Voyage of the Dammed were definitely there.

There was a lot of good stuff cut out of Stolen Earth/Journey's End too.


The BBC-A versions are simply an inferior product, and arguably a defective one.


----------



## danterner

I'm sad to read this. I LOVE Doctor Who, but I watch the BBC-A version. I hadn't realized I was getting something so mangled. I'm definitely going to have to hunt down and watch the "real" versions.


----------



## Anubys

danterner said:


> I'm sad to read this. I LOVE Doctor Who, but I watch the BBC-A version. I hadn't realized I was getting something so mangled. I'm definitely going to have to hunt down and watch the "real" versions.


if you don't mind using torrents, I can give you enough credits on TVTorrents to get you started...I've never done it before so I'd have to figure out how to do it...but if you're interested, PM me your e-mail address...

I just downloaded the latest ep in HD...I forget the name...something about waters of mars...sent it to my PS3, and will watch it this weekend!


----------



## DianaMo

Some of the upcoming episodes on BBC America are scheduled to run 1:15
(75 minutes).

Source:
http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123

How does that compare with the British runtimes?

Saturday, December 26, 2009

6:30 PM

Doctor Who: Planet of the Dead - Doctor Who: Planet of the Dead

The mysterious Lady Christina de Souza joins the Doctor on a bus-trip which takes a very unexpected detour into danger.

7:45 PM

Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (75) - Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (75)

"Mars, 2059. Bowie Base one. Last recorded message: don´t drink the water. don´t even touch it. not one drop"... Confused? All will be revealed in The Waters of Mars, starring Lindsay Duncan as the Doctor´s cleverest and most strong-minded companion yet.

9:00 PM
Doctor Who: The End of Time, Part One (75) - Doctor Who: The End of Time, Part One (75)

10:15 PM
Doctor Who: Inside Look - Episode 2

11:00 PM

Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (60) - Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (60)
*
PS: Just to make life interesting, the Tivo Online listings shows Waters of Mars as being 1:20 in length. 80 minutes long!*



> Doctor Who
> 
> Next episode: Waters of Mars
> 
> Sat 12/19 8:00 PM 173 BBCA (Cbl) 1 hour, 20 minutes TV-PG
> 
> The Doctor encounters the first human colony on Mars, Bowie Base One.
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/search/simple.do?dispatch=simplesearch&searchFor=waters+of+Mars


Hmmm, Comcast's listings also post 80 minutes.



> Doctor Who
> Waters of Mars
> Sat, Dec 19, 9:00p - 10:20p
> BBCA
> 2009 | TVPG | 80 mins
> The Doctor encounters the first human colony on Mars, Bowie Base One.
> http://www.fancast.com/comcast-tv-listings/?q=Waters of Mars
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/tv/tv-listings/


----------



## DianaMo

In general, if you rent the Doctor Who DVDs or rent them via NetflixTivo - do you get the full episodes then?

What about Comcast's On Demand feature when they carry Doctor Who?


----------



## secondclaw

I just watched a BBCA recording of Voyage that I had stored on the DVR a while ago, and it had all interaction with Kylie ... all transports to Earth, etc.

However, I watched Planet of the Dead yesterday - which was recorded a week or so ago, and the quote was indeed missing at the end. I wonder if they actually broadcast different versions at different times - for different audiences.

Makes no sense.



busyba said:


> Maybe I missed the knock quote, but the huge cuts from Voyage of the Dammed were definitely there.
> 
> There was a lot of good stuff cut out of Stolen Earth/Journey's End too.
> 
> The BBC-A versions are simply an inferior product, and arguably a defective one.


----------



## LoadStar

DianaMo said:


> In general, if you rent the Doctor Who DVDs or rent them via NetflixTivo - do you get the full episodes then?
> 
> What about Comcast's On Demand feature when they carry Doctor Who?


DVDs are the full episodes, as are any airings of Doctor Who on PBS, at least as far as I've seen.

Not sure about the on-demand.


----------



## cheesesteak

busyba said:


> They _evicerated_ those episodes to make them fit into a one-hour block with commercials. Almost anything not directly related to the main story (like character development for anyone who is only in one episode) was removed. For example, in _Turn Left_, one of the most powerful scenes, where the non-british refugees were rounded up for "labor camps", was gone.
> 
> Worse than that, key elements for overall character development that go beyond just the current episode were also removed. In _Voyage of the Dammed_, most of the Doctor/Kylie interaction, the stuff that made them have a strong connection that would have led to her probably becoming a companion if she hadn't died (resulting in the Doctor becoming more hesitant to take on another companion) was removed. All the business involving the transporter bracelets and going down to earth (and seeing Donna's grandfather) was removed, which made it particulary confusing when Kylie suddenly used these bracelets that we'd never seen before to teleport to the lower decks. And all the stuff about the Doctor trying in vain to restore her pattern from the teleporter before he releases her into the stars was gone too, which was "unimportant" to the Titanic story, but a very important part of the Doctor's life arc.
> F BBC America.


I noticed the same things about the Titanic episode. I'd watched a torrent version when it was broadcast in England. I just figured I nodded off for a minute or two and missed certain parts. I don't remember Planet of the Dead being as butchered.


----------



## BluesFools

If you look at the schedule on the BBC-A website (schedule -> select "browse by show" = doctor who), you'll see that there are different version of episodes, which have the running length in their title. For example:

Sunday Dec 20, 3:00am-4:20am (80 minutes) Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (80) 
Saturday Dec 26, 7:45pm-9:00pm (75 minutes) Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (75)
Saturday Dec 26, 11:00pm-12:00am (60 minutes) Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars (60)

So it appears they do have different versions of the same episode cut to fit different timeslots.

All 3 showings of The End of Time Part 1 are listed as 75 minutes so far. I suspect there will be a cut-down 60 minute version when it goes into regular rotation.


----------



## busyba

LoadStar said:


> DVDs are the full episodes, as are any airings of Doctor Who on PBS, at least as far as I've seen.


They still show it on PBS? I don't think I've seen anything in the guide data for any channels other than BBC-A and SyFy.


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who still airs on our local PBS, and we really do appreciate it.

They also air Doctor Who Confidential, which BBC America and the Scifi Channel doesn't appear to carry. This is one of my favorite shows.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_Confidential

www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/confidential/


----------



## LoadStar

busyba said:


> They still show it on PBS? I don't think I've seen anything in the guide data for any channels other than BBC-A and SyFy.


Milwaukee's PBS station (WMVS-10) carries it. It isn't technically a PBS program; it is carried by American Public Television. However, from what I've seen, many PBS stations also carry American Public Television programs.


----------



## Kamakzie

There is a Xmas special this year right?


----------



## LoadStar

DianaMo said:


> Doctor Who still airs on our local PBS, and we really do appreciate it.
> 
> They also air Doctor Who Confidential, which BBC America and the Scifi Channel doesn't appear to carry. This is one of my favorite shows.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_Confidential
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/confidential/


The Confidentials shown on PBS are the "cutdowns." The full Confidential episodes are a full episode length.


----------



## LoadStar

Kamakzie said:


> There is a Xmas special this year right?


Part one of "The End of Time" airs on Christmas in UK, and part 2 airs on New Year's Day.

(Part one airs on BBC America on 12/26 and part 2 airs on 1/2)


----------



## busyba

Kamakzie said:


> There is a Xmas special this year right?


If I understand correctly, _in England_ they are showing End of Time part 1 for Xmas and part 2 a week or so later.

For us in the states, Waters of Mars is going to be our Xmas special and then the End of Time episodes will come a week or so later, but I'm not sure how far apart the two parts will be aired.

edit: or what Loadstar typed faster and more accurately than I. 

edit #2: I just noticed that _this_ was my 15,000th post. too bad.


----------



## DianaMo

LoadStar said:


> The Confidentials shown on PBS are the "cutdowns." The full Confidential episodes are a full episode length.


Are the "full Confidential episodes" not available via USA cable tv?


----------



## LoadStar

DianaMo said:


> Are the "full Confidential episodes" not available via USA cable tv?


Not that I've ever seen.


----------



## DianaMo

Be sure to check out BBC America's Doctor Who listings for New Year's Day...

Search for "Doctor Who" at:
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/index.do

Hint: You'll have to click on "More" a few times to view it all.


----------



## DianaMo

Sarah Jane Adventures marathon on Syfy coming soon...

Wish they'd air series 2 & 3 also.



> USA:
> 
> Syfy http://www.syfy.com
> Syfy still has repeat rights to Sarah Jane Adventures Series 1. They were
> unsatisfied with the ratings, and did not buy Series 2 and 3. No other US
> broadcaster has bought Series 2 and 3 of Sarah Jane yet.
> 28 December 9AM EST 2a. "Revenge Of The Slitheen" pt 1 of 2
> 28 December 9:30AM EST 2b. "Revenge Of The Slitheen" pt 2 of 2
> 28 December 10AM EST 3a. "Eye Of The Gorgon" pt 1 of 2
> 28 December 10:30AM EST 3b. "Eye Of The Gorgon" pt 2 of 2
> 28 December 11AM EST 4a. "Warriors Of Kudlak" pt 1 of 2
> 28 December 11:30AM EST 4b. "Warriors Of Kudlak" pt 2 of 2
> 28 December Noon EST 5a. "Whatever Happened To Sarah Jane?" pt 1 of 2
> 28 December 12:30PM EST 5b. "Whatever Happened To Sarah Jane?" pt 2 of 2
> 28 December 1PM EST 6a. "The Lost Boy" pt 1 of 2
> 28 December 1:30PM EST 6b. "The Lost Boy" pt 2 of 2


Source:

http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/987


----------



## ewolfr

Series 3 of Sarah Jane was broadcast not too long ago and is available in beautiful HD and not so beautiful SD on thebox.bz.


----------



## cheesesteak

Did you know there are animated Doctor Who episodes? I stumbled upon two while searching torrents about a week ago. They were pretty good.


----------



## JimSpence

Recorded the BBCA version of The End of Time Part One and also downloaded it. As long as BBCA isn't in HD on DirecTV AND they insist on putting the lower right large logo and the bottom banner telling me what I'm watching, I'll continue to download the much better quality one.

I'm currently also downloading all of the season 3 Sarah Jane episodes.


----------



## ewolfr

cheesesteak said:


> Did you know there are animated Doctor Who episodes? I stumbled upon two while searching torrents about a week ago. They were pretty good.


Yup, saw these a couple weeks ago when I grabbed them from thebox.bz. It shows that there were a total of six all together, so you might want to search the rest out if you liked what you saw.


----------



## DianaMo

I checked Amazon downloads for Sarah Jane Adventures Series 2 and 3 with no success. 

And I have that $4 credit to use (hope you all found it in the Online coupons thread).

Who can I write to at Amazon to suggest Sarah Jane Adventures Series 2 and 3 via downloads???


----------



## sieglinde

When does the series restart with the new Doctor?


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone watch the Doctor Who marathon New Year's weekend?

What was it? 48 hours of continuous Doctor Who episodes?

Surprisingly, it wasn't the complete collection of David Tennant episodes.

Did anyone here notice which ones were missing?

-----

Handy links...

*BBC 'hugely committed' to Doctor Who‎ *
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...ugely-committed-to-doctor-who-91466-25520181/

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/123/index.jsp

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/newyear/

*David Tennant's "Doctor Who" (48 episodes)*

The Parting of the Ways (18 June 2005) - Doctor Who 
The Christmas Invasion (25 December 2005) - The Doctor 
New Earth (15 April 2006) - The Doctor 
Tooth and Claw (22 April 2006) - The Doctor 
School Reunion (29 April 2006) - The Doctor 
The Girl in the Fireplace (6 May 2006) - The Doctor 
Rise of the Cybermen (13 May 2006) - The Doctor 
The Age of Steel (20 May 2006) - The Doctor 
The Idiot's Lantern (27 May 2006) - The Doctor 
The Impossible Planet (3 June 2006) - The Doctor 
The Satan Pit (10 June 2006) - The Doctor 
Love & Monsters (17 June 2006) - The Doctor 
Fear Her (24 June 2006) - The Doctor 
Army of Ghosts (1 July 2006) - The Doctor 
Doomsday (8 July 2006) - The Doctor 
The Runaway Bride (25 December 2006) - The Doctor 
Smith and Jones (31 March 2007) - The Doctor 
The Shakespeare Code (7 April 2007) - The Doctor 
Gridlock (14 April 2007) - The Doctor 
Daleks in Manhattan (21 April 2007) - The Doctor 
Evolution of the Daleks (28 April 2007) - The Doctor 
The Lazarus Experiment (5 May 2007) - The Doctor 
42 (19 May 2007) - The Doctor 
Human Nature (26 May 2007) - The Doctor / John Smith 
The Family of Blood (2 June 2007) - The Doctor / John Smith 
Blink (9 June 2007) - The Doctor 
Utopia (16 June 2007) - The Doctor 
The Sound of Drums (23 June 2007) - The Doctor 
Last of the Time Lords (30 June 2007) - The Doctor 
Voyage of the Damned (25 December 2007) - The Doctor 
Partners in Crime (5 April 2008) - The Doctor 
The Fires of Pompeii (12 April 2008) - The Doctor 
Planet of the Ood (19 April 2008) - The Doctor 
The Sontaran Stratagem (26 April 2008) - The Doctor 
The Poison Sky (3 May 2008) - The Doctor 
The Doctor's Daughter (10 May 2008) - The Doctor 
The Unicorn and the Wasp (17 May 2008) - The Doctor 
Silence in the Library (31 May 2008) - The Doctor 
Forest of the Dead (7 June 2008) - The Doctor 
Midnight (14 June 2008) - The Doctor 
Turn Left (21 June 2008) - The Doctor 
The Stolen Earth (28 June 2008) - The Doctor 
Journey's End (5 July 2008) - The Doctor 
The Next Doctor (25 December 2008) - The Doctor 
Planet of the Dead (11 April 2009) - The Doctor 
The Waters of Mars (15 November 2009) - The Doctor 
The End of Time: Part One (25 December 2009) - The Doctor 
The End of Time: Part Two (1 January 2010) - The Doctor

Source:
David Tennant's IMDB page
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0855039/


----------



## DianaMo

On the second Graham Norton show (Episode #6.6 / 2009) with David Tennant, the soon to be former Doctor Who was asked to create a very difficult Doctor Who trivia question for the audience to answer.

Who answered it? 
He mentioned that he met Tennant at the Daleks in Manhattan filming.
Did he appear in that episode?


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> Did anyone watch the Doctor Who marathon New Year's weekend?
> 
> What was it? 48 hours of continuous Doctor Who episodes?
> 
> Surprisingly, it wasn't the complete collection of David Tennant episodes.
> 
> Did anyone here notice which ones were missing?


Yeah, it was a nice surprise to look at my Now Plaing List and suddenly see 20+ DW recordings show up from out of nowhere.


----------



## DianaMo

This was posted on another thread but I wanted to share it here in case you missed it...

During the BBC America's 48 hour Doctor Who marathon, the "Better Off Ted" show on another network had this in one of their scenes...


----------



## tivogurl

Who is carrying the new series, BBCA or SyFy? I can't stand BBCA because of the _huge_ logo they keep onscreen at all times, and the fake HD they show everything in because nobody is carrying BBCA-HD, grossly misleading BBCA-HD logos in every ad notwithstanding. At least I get SyFy in HD.


----------



## LoadStar

tivogurl said:


> Who is carrying the new series, BBCA or SyFy? I can't stand BBCA because of the _huge_ logo they keep onscreen at all times, and the fake HD they show everything in because nobody is carrying BBCA-HD, grossly misleading BBCA-HD logos in every ad notwithstanding. At least I get SyFy in HD.


BBC-America.

And I'm not sure what you mean by "nobody is carrying BBC-HD," because I definitely get it here (Time Warner). And if it's carried here, it's likely carried on most if not all Time Warner franchises (or will be very soon), since Time Warner negotiates for channels across the entire system AFAIK.


----------



## Langree

LoadStar said:


> BBC-America.
> 
> And I'm not sure what you mean by "nobody is carrying BBC-HD," because I definitely get it here (Time Warner). And if it's carried here, it's likely carried on most if not all Time Warner franchises (or will be very soon), since Time Warner negotiates for channels across the entire system AFAIK.


It's not currently carried on Comcast Houston. Sucks.


----------



## tivogurl

LoadStar said:


> And I'm not sure what you mean by "nobody is carrying BBC-HD," because I definitely get it here (Time Warner).


Are you sure it's HD? If so that must be new, because (a) last I looked the only cable system in the entire country that got BBCA-HD was TW in NYC, and (b) BBCA puts misleading "BBCA HD" logos on its SD programming.


----------



## tivogurl

Langree said:


> It's not currently carried on Comcast Houston. Sucks.


I'm with you. As far as I know no Comcast market carries it. FIOS and AT&T don't carry it either.


----------



## LoadStar

tivogurl said:


> Are you sure it's HD?


Positive. Now, keep in mind, the first Doctor Who that was actually filmed in HD was "Planet of the Dead." Before that, it was widescreen SD.


----------



## DianaMo

We all know that David Tennant's Doctor Who wore Converse All Star sneakers - even with a tuxedo.

What we didn't know was if they were high tops and just how high?

(see photo)










(Smile, I'm just kidding!)


----------



## pgogborn

The Doctor in Winter.



> Photo: WALES NEWS SERVICE
> 
> Daily Telegraph
> Published: 12:26PM GMT 06 Jan 2010
> 
> While the rest of Britain's was slipping and sliding around, Doctor Who's TARDIS was flying around as normal for the latest BBC series.
> 
> Matt, 26, and new sidekick Karen Gillan, 21, were busy filming on location in Cardiff despite the Welsh capital being covered by a white blanket.
> 
> A show insider said: "A bit of snow might stop mere humans but not the Doctor >
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/weather/6941377/New-Doctor-Who-Matt-Smith-lands-in-snow.html


I assume there has been a bit of rewriting to account for the snow.


----------



## Kamakzie

TARDIS showing signs of age in that pic.


----------



## whitson77

I wasn't crazy about the new doctor in his brief cameo. But then again, it took an episode or two to warm up to Tennant. I'm hoping he is greatness. Does he have much a background at 26?


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who viewers will be 'heartbroken', says David Tennant

Dec 31 2009 WaloesOnline


> David Tennant said today that viewers would be left heartbroken by the final brilliant plot twists as he bows out of Doctor Who tomorrow


.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...eartbroken-says-david-tennant-91466-25501680/


----------



## DianaMo

Feel free to share your favorite Doctor Who Youtube videos here...
*
The Weakest Link Doctor Who Special Part 1/6*





*Classic Comic Relief. Doctor Who Special* starring Rowan Atkinson, Richard E Grant, Hugh Grant (as Doctor Who), Jonathan Pryce and Joanna Lumley.




*
Doctor Who meets Top Gear*





*K9 plays chess - Dr Who - BBC sci-fi*




*
Christmas Day at Doctor who's*




*
Doctor Who: The End of Time - Christmas Special Preview*





*Time Crash Doctor Who Children in Need Special 2007*





*Comic Relief - Catherine Tate & David Tennant*


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who "Director's Cut" via Comcast On Demand*

I found the 2 End of Time episodes on Comcast's On Demand option with a description that they were the "Director's Cut".

Didn't notice any real differences other than the commercials and run time.

Did anyone else watch this?


----------



## DianaMo

Been looking for interesting Doctor Who t-shirts.

What have you found?

*Here's the CafePress collection of Doctor Who shirts...*

http://shop.cafepress.com/dr.-who

So far, this one is my favorite...
http://www.cafepress.com/+doctor_who_chameleon_arch_watch_ringer_t,153225269

This one is a close second...
http://www.cafepress.com/+doctor_in_the_house_2_baseball_jersey,332168957

As a photographer, the *Don't Blink* ones might be fun...

I think this one helps explain the Early Edition's cat abilities
http://www.cafepress.com/+the_orange_cat_mug,45066517

and here's my very fav...

*It Came Out Of Nowhere*
Tarids meets Delorean
http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who spoofs*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_spoofs

I didn't know that Conan did a Doctor Who bit on his show.


----------



## DianaMo

There are some interesting items at this auction.

I thought it was fun to view the wardrobe items for auction and try to guess which story it was worn in.

There are props from the modern show and stuff from the 1980's too.
For example, Ace's jacket.
I haven't been thru the entire list of items for auction yet.

Does anyone know who's stuff this used to belong to? 
Was it the BBC or a collecting fan?

*
Doctor Who Props to be Sold at Bonhams*
http://www.bonhams.com/cgi-bin/publ...t=USA&screen=HeadlineDetails&iHeadlineNo=4624

*Doctor Who: The Auction*
Costumes and Props from the BBC Archive
Wednesday 24 February 2010
Knightsbridge 
http://www.bonhams.com/cgi-bin/publ...?sContinent=EUR&screen=entertainmentdoctorwho

*Lots 1 to 166 Doctor Who: The Auction - Costumes and Props from the BBC Archive*
http://www.bonhams.com/cgi-bin/publ...sContinent=EUR&screen=Catalogue&iSaleNo=18192


----------



## tiassa

Wow, they are selling the Torchwood Land Rover -- How cool would it be to drive around in that?


----------



## pgogborn

DianaMo said:


> Does anyone know who's stuff this used to belong to?
> Was it the BBC or a collecting fan?


It comes from the BBC Doctor Who Exhibition in Blackpool, now closed.

Other towns have held, currently hold, will hold BBC Doctor Who Exhibitions >
http://www.doctorwhoexhibitions.com/


----------



## DianaMo

pgogborn said:


> It comes from the BBC Doctor Who Exhibition in Blackpool, now closed.
> 
> Other towns have held, currently hold, will hold BBC Doctor Who Exhibitions >
> http://www.doctorwhoexhibitions.com/


It would be wonderful if those Doctor Who prop shows would travel to the USA.

Perhaps the Museum of Science and Industry, which hosted a Harry Potter show last year...

http://www.msichicago.org/


----------



## busyba

tiassa said:


> Wow, they are selling the Torchwood Land Rover -- How cool would it be to drive around in that?


Pity that the steering wheel is on the wrong side.


----------



## DianaMo

busyba said:


> Pity that the steering wheel is on the wrong side.


Unless you're a mail carrier on a rural route....


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone here used to attend the old Visions Doctor Who conventions in Chicago?

I found this Wiki page for it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visions_(convention)

I remember playing the Doctor Who pinball machine there.


----------



## pgogborn

tiassa said:


> Wow, they are selling the Torchwood Land Rover -- How cool would it be to drive around in that?


The auction is tomorrow (24th February). Today John Barrowman was on a talk show and was asked if he would bid for it - he replied actually they offered it to me but I said no because "I know what they have done to it"


----------



## tivogurl

Why did BBCA stop showing Torchwood reruns?


----------



## pgogborn

Jack's Torchwood Range Rover went for £18,000.

A black cab from The Runaway Bride episode starring Catherine Tate, aired in 2006, sold for £1,920.

Two double decker buses seen in the 2009 episode Planet of the Dead were withdrawn before the sale.

Kylie Minogue's waitress costume, worn in the 2007 Christmas special Voyage of the Damned, fetched £3,120. From the same Christmas special, David Tennant's two-piece Paul Smith dinner suit sold for £5,040.

A Magma Beast from 1984 £1,560, Kroll from 1978 £780, a Vervoid from 1986 £1,920 and a Sea Devil from 1984 £2,040.

Cream coloured Mk II Dalek £15,600. black painted Mk I, £20,400.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ssion-props-sell-thousands.html#ixzz0gUEzTROm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8530881.stm


----------



## danterner

how much is that in real money?


----------



## pgogborn

The Rules of Acquisition do not permit exchanging Gold Pressed Latinum for Sterling.


----------



## marksman

That they were not that good at the Super Bowl.


----------



## DianaMo

Just thought I would point out that Jay Leno's test drive time was just a tad slower that David Tennant's time.

Hopefully the Leno show will invite David Tennant to the Tonight Show. I think it would be an interesting interview.

*Top gear Jay Leno interview*


----------



## ewolfr

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s7.../doctor-who-airdate-officially-confirmed.html



> The next series of Doctor Who will premiere on April 3 on BBC One, it has been confirmed.


----------



## pteronaut

BBCAmerica has started putting up clips from the classic series, I wonder if it is a prelude to the channel showing full episodes?


----------



## DianaMo

*Friday Night With Jonathan Ross*

Next episode: *Matt Smith,* Sandra Bullock, Emma Thompson and Goldfrapp

Fri 4/2 9:00 PM BBC America (Cbl) 1 hour TV-14

--------------

*Doctor Who's New Tardis & Sonic Screwdriver - 
Friday Night with Jonathan Ross - S18 Ep10 - BBC One*


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> *Friday Night With Jonathan Ross*
> 
> ...Sandra Bullock...


I wonder if this was shot before or after the Jesse James revelations came out.

Either way, I imagine it will be interesting.


----------



## JohnB1000

busyba said:


> I wonder if this was shot before or after the Jesse James revelations came out.
> 
> Either way, I imagine it will be interesting.


This episode was on 3/26/10 in the UK and I believe (but I am not 100% sure) that Sandra Bullock did not appear.


----------



## LoadStar

busyba said:


> I wonder if this was shot before or after the Jesse James revelations came out.


The episodes of Friday Night appear to broadcast 1 week later on BBC America than they do on BBC.


----------



## Kamakzie

So the news would have been out. Of course I highly doubt they mention that at all.


----------



## JohnB1000

Kamakzie said:


> So the news would have been out. Of course I highly doubt they mention that at all.


Especially not since SHE DID NOT APPEAR ON THE SHOW (see above )


----------



## Kamakzie

JohnB1000 said:


> Especially not since SHE DID NOT APPEAR ON THE SHOW (see above )


Well that's even more reason why she won't talk about it on the show..


----------



## JETarpon

New Dr. Who to air in the UK on 4/3, and in the US on 4/17.


----------



## cheesesteak

JETarpon said:


> New Dr. Who to air in the UK on 4/3, and in the US on 4/17.


I think it'll air in my house on 4/4.


----------



## pgogborn

A screening of The Eleventh Hour on Wednesday, April 14, at 7:00 PM at the Village East Cinema in Manhattan, will be followed by a Question and Answer session with Matt Smith, Karen Gillan and Steven Moffat.

Free, open to the public on a first come, first served basis >
http://www.facebook.com/BBCAmerica


----------



## DianaMo

These shows do repeat, so if you miss this airing, check for reruns...

4/17/10 07:00 PM Central time 
*"The Ultimate Guide" * The Doctor, his universe and the mythology of the series. BBC America

4/17/10 08:00 PM 
*"The Eleventh Hour"* The newly regenerated Doctor and Amy Pond must save the world in less than 20 minutes from galactic policemen known as the Atraxi. BBCA

4/24/10 08:00 PM 
*"The Beast Below"* The Doctor and Amy travel to Britain of the future, where people live in a giant spaceship; Amy comes across the terrifying Smilers. BBCA


----------



## DianaMo

*Great Performances*

Next episode: Hamlet

Wed 4/28 7:00 PM Check local PBS for local airtimes. 
3 hours, 30 minutes TV-PG

The Royal Shakespeare Company presents a contemporary retelling of "Hamlet."

David Tennant and Sir Patrick Stewart reprise their stage roles as "Hamlet" and "Claudius" in a film-for-television adaptation of the Royal Shakespeare Company's 2008 stage production.

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/

Also see:

http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/04/hamlet-on-pbs-preview-video.html

www.david-tennant.com

Google search: great performances david tennant hamlet


----------



## DianaMo

*Single Father Update*
The BBC Press Office have announced that Suranne Jones has been cast alongside David Tennant in Single Father as filming begins in Glasgow...
http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/03/single-father-update.html

*Doctor Who press releases...*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2010/03_march/19/doctor_who.shtml

*How To Train Your Dragon*
David will be voicing the character of Spitelout in the new movie version of Cressida Cowell's How To Train Your Dragon...
http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-train-your-dragon.html

David has narrated a new 50 minute documentary for BBC One, *Diet Or My Husband Dies*.
http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/03/diet-or-my-husband-dies.html


----------



## lambertman

I've already been watching by nefarious means, but I'll be DVRing the BBCA airings because I really need the CC's help


----------



## JohnB1000

Simply loving this season and loving the new Doc and the new assistant. I'm amazed how good he is and how easily the role has transitioned.


----------



## DianaMo

*A burning nerd question: Is the new season of 'Doctor Who' any good?*

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/entertainment_tv/2010/04/doctor-who-matt-smith.html

*Five things I loved about the 'Doctor Who' farewell*

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...r-who-farewell/1?csp=outbrain&obref=obnetwork

*Steven Moffat talks about his 'Doctor Who;' more video sneaks*

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/sho...s-about-his-doctor-who-more-video-sneaks.html

*Matt Smith rocks new TARDIS, bow tie and briefs as 'Doctor Who'*
Interview with Matt Smith...

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/sho...harm-matt-smith-takes-over-as-doctor-who.html


----------



## Unbeliever

Man, watching the show just depressed me.

I'm getting fricking old. If Karen Gillan is 22 years old, I now feel like I'm 70 year old 37 year old.

She's a nice plain girl that cleans up very nicely. What depresses me is that she looks 12. *sigh* 

*grin*

--Carlos V.


----------



## JohnB1000

There's plenty of 22 year olds who look old enough but Karen has a certain look, similar to the girl in Caprica, that just somehow makes her look young and fresh. Same for Carey Mulligan from An Education (which I watched last night).


----------



## TonyD79

JohnB1000 said:


> Same for Carey Mulligan from An Education (which I watched last night).


Who also had a cameo on the special on just before the premier. She was Sally Sparrow in the "Blink" episode.


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow. I did not know that.


----------



## LoadStar

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow. I did not know that.


Wow... definitely try and track that episode down. It is definitely worth it.


----------



## JohnB1000

OF course I've seen the episode  I did not know it was the same girl.


----------



## TonyD79

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow. I did not know that.


Having watched almost every available episode of all the Doctors and being a maniac with IMDB, I catch most of these things.

Love when a British TV or movie actor I know appears on DW. With the first episode of this series, we now have had both leads from One Foot in the Grave, for example.


----------



## DianaMo

"Real Time Travel Info" sign in Georgia.

I guess we Doctor Who fans might interpret this message a bit differently than intended...


----------



## DianaMo

Okay, the actual David Tennant isn't at my local library, however I am running a search on his name to see what DVDs & talking books, etc. that my library can find for me.

Give it a try with your local library's website and see what you find.

---------

I did find that "David Tennant" is the name of a character in a book that isn't otherwise related to Doctor Who.

*The footprints of God* [sound recording] / Greg Iles.
by Iles, Greg.


> Appointed as ethicist to Project Trinity, Dr. _David Tennant_ finds himself in a pressure cooker of groundbreaking science and colossal ambition.


----------



## DianaMo

Also found via the library search...

*A fully-dramatized recording of William Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet* [sound recording].
by Shakespeare, William, 1564-1616.



> Performer/Credit Notes:
> Director, Clive Brill ; composer, Dominique Le Gendre ; producers, Bill Shepherd and Tom Treadwell.
> Joseph Fiennes (Romeo), Maria Miles (Juliet), Elizabeth Spriggs (Nurse), Clive Swift (Friar Laurence), Trevor Peacock (Capulet), _David Tennant (Mercutio),_ Johnathon Tafler (Tybalt), Raymond Coulthard (Benvolio), Scott Cherry (Prince), Andrew Wincott (Paris), Geoffrey Beevers (Montague), Liz Kettle (Lady Capulet).


---------


----------



## DianaMo

According to David Tennant's Wikipedia page...



> Tennant is the voice behind the 2007 advertising campaign for catalogue retailer Argos, *although he uses an Estuary English accent as in his role as the Doctor *and not his natural Scottish voice, but for adverts for The Proclaimers 2008 album and learndirect's in June 2008 he uses his own accent. Tennant's voice can most recently be heard on Tesco Mobile adverts.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Tennant

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estuary_English

-------------

Also from his Wiki page...



> In December 2009, he filmed the lead in an NBC pilot, Rex Is Not Your Lawyer, playing Rex, a Chicago lawyer who starts to coach clients to represent themselves when he starts suffering panic attacks.


Okay, I've noticed that actors in scifi programs tend to get cast in other scifi programs. Hope you caught the Flash Forward connection in a previous post.

Anyway, look who is sliding into a role in Rex Is Not Your Lawyer ...



> On December 6, 2009, The Hollywood Reporter broke the news that Jerry O'Connell was replacing Sendhil Ramamurthy...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rex_Is_Not_Your_Lawyer

*Here's another Leno/Tennant connection...*



> ...execs were eyeing Rex to possibly fill one of its post-Jay Leno Show holes at 10 pm this spring.


http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/01/24/nbc-delays-rex-is-not-your-lawyer/


----------



## DianaMo

Okay, now I'm curious about the Quatermass Experiment  BBC TV series.



> The Quatermass Experiment was a 2005 live remake of the 1953 TV series of the same name by Nigel Kneale.


Yep, David Tennant played the character "Briscoe".

Searches for "Quatermass Experiment" failed at the library website and also Netflix. The Wiki page said a DVD was available, so it should be somewhere...

Any suggestions?


----------



## pgogborn

Amazon UK>
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1FQ7SDAG7WV8HGHVCCAT


----------



## DianaMo

Thanks. Now I see why Netflix didn't have it.

*The Quatermass Experiment [DVD] [2005]*

# Format: Classical, PAL

# Region: Region 2 (This DVD may not be viewable outside Europe...)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000BH2TY2/

Out of curiousity, what is "Classical DVD format" ?

If I had a DVD player that can change regions, would it work or is classical some sort of PAL/Secam like format that isn't NTSC compatable?


----------



## DianaMo

I found a sample of it anyway...

*David Tennant in The Quatermass Experiment part 1 *


----------



## pgogborn

As far as I know Classical format does not have a formal technical meaning. It could be a term coined by Amazon's marketing people.

In my neck of the wood _most_ televisions can display both NTSC and PAL input and _most _DVD players can play both PAL and NTSC disks outputting PAL or NTSC respectively;

SECAM can be played /displayed in PAL equipment but in some circumstances color is displayed as monochrome.

I do not know if it is still is, but it used to be that _most _televisions in your neck of the wood only accepted NTSC input - which means even if your DVD player output both NTSC and PAL you would not be able you view a PAL DVD unless you put a transcoder into the path >
http://6wholesale.com/nintendo-wii-accessories/395/


----------



## DianaMo

My local library found this 6 DVD set for me!

*Doctor Who. The complete fourth series* [videorecording] / CBC Television ; BBC Wales ; BBC Worldwide ; produced by Phil Collinson.

I requested it mainly for the special features. Haven't watched the entire thing. The video diaries were interesting. Made it worth the effort of getting this item.

The Doctor Who Confidential's for each episode were around 9-13 minutes each.
Our local PBS airs these. I wonder why BBC America and Syfy doesn't.



> Special features: David's video diaries; deleted scenes; teasers & trailers; retrospective featurette; children in need "time crash"; audio commentary.


I watched the deleted scenes, trailers, etc. that were on each disc. It was interesting to watch, especially the bit about Rose's Doctor getting his "grow your own Tardis" which was edited out of the final version. It makes sense though to give the spare DW a Tardis.


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone here watch David Tennant and Sir Patrick Stewart on PBS in Hamlet? What did you think of it? Did you watch the ENTIRE 3.5 hours of it?



DianaMo said:


> *Great Performances*
> 
> Next episode: Hamlet
> Check local PBS for local airtimes.
> 3 hours, 30 minutes TV-PG
> 
> The Royal Shakespeare Company presents a contemporary retelling of "Hamlet."
> 
> David Tennant and Sir Patrick Stewart reprise their stage roles as "Hamlet" and "Claudius" in a film-for-television adaptation of the Royal Shakespeare Company's 2008 stage production.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/
> 
> Also see:
> 
> http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/04/hamlet-on-pbs-preview-video.html
> 
> www.david-tennant.com


----------



## ThePennyDropped

DianaMo said:


> Did anyone here watch David Tennant and Sir Patrick Stewart on PBS in Hamlet? What did you think of it? Did you watch the ENTIRE 3.5 hours of it?


I recorded it, and I'm gradually working my way through it. I find I really have to focus on it to follow the dialogue, so I can only watch when I'm not tired and no one is interrupting, which means I've been watching 15 or 20 minutes here and there. So far, I'm just over an hour into it, and enjoying it. Before watching, I thought the contemporary styling would be distracting, but so far, I think it's added something interesting to the production.


----------



## LoadStar

ThePennyDropped said:


> I recorded it, and I'm gradually working my way through it. I find I really have to focus on it to follow the dialogue, so I can only watch when I'm not tired and no one is interrupting, which means I've been watching 15 or 20 minutes here and there. So far, I'm just over an hour into it, and enjoying it. Before watching, I thought the contemporary styling would be distracting, but so far, I think it's added something interesting to the production.


I watched about an hour myself, and it was at that point that the incredibly "flowery" language that Shakespeare uses finally got to me. I like many of Shakespeare's comedies, mostly because the language is a bit more pedestrian and a lot wittier.

With Hamlet, I could tell basically what was going on and roughly what people were talking about, but the nuances of the language were escaping me.


----------



## DianaMo

The library search on "Doctor Who" ended up delivering this DVD to my television set.

*Doctor Who [videorecording] : the Infinite quest / *written by Alan Barnes.
[United States] : BBC Video ; Burbank, CA : Distributed by Warner Home Video, c2008.



> Special features: exclusive cast interviews; David Tennant's animation test; animation and voiceover behind-the-scenes features; animatics of episodes and deleted scenes; character profiles; photo gallery.
> DVD, NTSC; Dolby Digital stereo.
> Subtitles for the deaf and hard of hearing.
> 
> Summary:
> In this animated adventure, the Doctor and Martha follow a trail of clues across wild and wonderful alien worlds to find the location of the legendary lost spaceship, the Infinite.


I was looking for talking books and since it wasn't a title I recognized, I assumed it was a book on CD. I just didn't read the description like I should have.

It was fun to watch. The voices seem a bit overdone at times - sometimes they sound like someone imitating David Tennant and Freema Agyeman, but they were the actual voices in this animated adventure.

At times you'd hear a certain quality to Tennant's voice and try to match it up to a specific episode... Oh Yes!

I would like to see more animated Doctor Who adventures. Perhaps this would be a way to finally finish Shada....although I think it would be better in film with modern special effects.


----------



## DianaMo

I did actually find a talking book for the car via the library search.

*The nemonite invasion* [sound recording (CD)] / by David Roden.

Read by Catherine Tate.

Quote from library website's description...



> This story takes place between "The forever trap" and "The rising night".
> 
> Summary:
> The Doctor and Donna take on a race of dangerous bloodsucking aliens. When the sky rips open somewhere over Dover, two objects hurtle out of the Vortex and crash-land in the sea. One is the TARDIS, out of control and freefalling - but the other, a mysterious crystalline sphere, is far more sinister. The Doctor and Donna are rescued and taken to a secret command centre in the Dover cliffs. It's May 1940, and Vice-Admiral Ramsey is about to finalise one of the most daring plans of the Second World War: Operation Dynamo. But something else has got inside the War Tunnels, a parasitic Nemonite from the crashed sphere. Its aim is to possess all humans and spawn millions of young. The Doctor and Donna must fight for their lives in order to save both *Operation Dynamo* and the world at large. "The Nemonite Invasion" features the Doctor and Donna...


Did anyone else notice the bit of irony regarding "Operation Dynamo"?

Has anyone else listened to this book?


----------



## Langree

Amazon listing:

http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-In...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1273085433&sr=8-1

Was released here in late 2008.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

LoadStar said:


> I watched about an hour myself, and it was at that point that the incredibly "flowery" language that Shakespeare uses finally got to me. I like many of Shakespeare's comedies, mostly because the language is a bit more pedestrian and a lot wittier.
> 
> With Hamlet, I could tell basically what was going on and roughly what people were talking about, but the nuances of the language were escaping me.


I finished watching Hamlet today, while the kids were at school. I usually don't watch tv during the day, but for some reason I did today, and I'm glad I continued with it. I hadn't read Hamlet since early in high school, and I'd forgotten how exciting the last half is. I turned on the closed captioning, which made following the dialogue so much easier. Also, it turns out that it's only 3 hours long; the last half hour of the recording is actually interviews with the cast and crew. If you haven't deleted it already, you might want to persist with it. I think you'll be glad you did.


----------



## DianaMo

I see a connection here!

Alex Kingston has a recurring role in the US TV series FlashForward as Scotland Yard inspector Fiona Banks.

Formerly married to actor Ralph Fiennes, whom she met at RADA, she is currently married to Florian Heartel and has one child.

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Alex_Kingston



DianaMo said:


> Also found via the library search...
> 
> *A fully-dramatized recording of William Shakespeare's Romeo & Juliet* [sound recording].
> by Shakespeare, William, 1564-1616.
> 
> Performer/Credit Notes:
> Director, Clive Brill ; composer, Dominique Le Gendre ; producers, Bill Shepherd and Tom Treadwell.
> *Joseph Fiennes (Romeo), *
> 
> ---------


----------



## DianaMo

>>No new Doctor Who til summer, what will you do?

Probably photograph vaguely Doctor Who related scenes from real life...










http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Atmospheric_Omission_System


----------



## DianaMo

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Turn_Left


----------



## DianaMo

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/The_Eleventh_Hour

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/The_Girl_in_the_Fireplace


----------



## DianaMo

Why the Doctor Who actors are so slim...

The future Tardis....










(Yeah, I know, it makes no sense.)


----------



## JETarpon

DianaMo said:


> Why the Doctor Who actors are so slim...
> 
> The future Tardis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah, I know, it makes no sense.)


Right. Because it's bigger on the inside.


----------



## DianaMo

But you have to squeeze in the doorway somehow...


----------



## DianaMo

Langree said:


> Amazon listing:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Infinite-David-Tennant/dp/B001DJLD3U/
> 
> Was released here in late 2008.


Looks like another Doctor Who cartoon...I mean animated adventure is on its way...

*Doctor Who: Dreamland *

This title will be released on October 5, 2010.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036BDQGU/


----------



## pteronaut

Here's my nomination for what should be the next version of the theme tune:


----------



## DianaMo

Kewl! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheesesteak

The new DW opening theme sequence looks like the tardis is traveling through someone's intestines. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Anubys

cheesesteak said:


> The new DW opening theme sequence looks like the tardis is traveling through someone's intestines. Just thought I'd share that.


great...now I can't FF through it next time...must see that!


----------



## JohnB1000

The line in this weeks show had me ROLFMA

"That accent, are you from Holland like me?"


----------



## DianaMo

The Tardis when the chameleon circuit is working again...

Still a blue box...


----------



## DianaMo

My local public library found a DVD of "The Next Doctor" which included a video of the Doctor Who Prom, which I hadn't heard of before now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_Prom

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2008/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2008/whatson/2707.shtml


----------



## DianaMo

DianaMo said:


> My local public library found a DVD of "The Next Doctor" which included a video of the Doctor Who Prom, which I hadn't heard of before now.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_Prom
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2008/
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2008/whatson/2707.shtml


Also see

Doctor Who Music Of The Spheres





Doctor Who Proms part 1


----------



## DianaMo

Hmmm, Music of the spheres....where have I heard it before.

Oh wait, we sang it in church today!



> This is my Father's world, and to my listening ears all nature sings, and round me rings the music of the spheres.


Sheetmusic for My Father's World
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:My_Father's_World.JPG

The story behind the hymm...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_is_My_Father's_World

The Doctor Who reference was probably in response to this use of the phrase,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musica_universalis

but I like the idea of the hymn inspiring it better.



DianaMo said:


> Also see
> 
> Doctor Who Music Of The Spheres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Who Proms part 1


----------



## DianaMo

You'll never see this on TMZ...

*David Tennant outside Radio 1 *


----------



## DianaMo

Matt Smith Facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matt-Smith/47531376765

Warning: Spoilers!

Georgia Moffett
http://www.facebook.com/GeorgiaMoffett?v=wall


----------



## DianaMo

*Every Jelly Baby Scene - Doctor Who*





*Dr Who - Pertwee and Troughton Jelly Baby*


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who: The Ten Doctors* Fan video





There are more of these on Youtube if you look around.

Which one is the best in your opinion?


----------



## DianaMo

A local used bookstore had a bunch of old Doctor Who magazines hiding in their back room. I was looking for a new issue, but these are interesting.


----------



## DianaMo

*In pictures: Piper and Fox marry*

(These are a couple years old, but you can see what David Tennant wore to the wedding (was that Jon Perwee's old suit) and you can see Billy Piper's new and her former husband in the pics.)
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/7166214.stm


----------



## DianaMo

Quote from Wall Photos by BBC America on Facebook...



> Can you identify all the Doctor Who characters in this photo taken at Comic-Con?
> 
> For more photos and videos from Comic-Con, click here:
> 
> http://bit.ly/bbxDhS


Doctor Who characters at Comic-Con
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=4647587&id=13048857977


----------



## DianaMo

Is it wrong to Facebook "Friend" a Dalek?

What about LIKE?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Daleks/33452560121?v=wall


----------



## pgogborn

Hmm 'tis one of those Telly Tubby hunch back mighty morphin Daleks. It is going to take me much longer to decide if I like him (or her)  

Incidentally for a summer Doctor Who substitute have a look at the three 90 minute episodes of ******* (******* Holmes set in contemporary London) that have just been broadcast on BBC 1 and BBC HD.

All sorts of links with Doctor Who. But methadone not heroin.


----------



## DianaMo

Quotes from the David Tennant facebook page...

http://www.facebook.com/davidtennantcom

Also see:
www.david-tennant.com
http://twitter.com/davidtennantcom



> Clip of David's Rex Is Not Your Lawyer pilot for NBC:





> Just to add to the post below for those who haven't heard. Rex Is Not Your Lawyer hasn't been picked up by NBC so won't be airing.





> IDW's new Doctor Who Annual 2010 will feature four new short stories featuring the Tenth Doctor as played by David in the series. It also features David's Doctor on the cover. http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/08/doctor-who-annual-details.html





> Masterpiece have announced that David Tennant will be returning as host of Masterpiece Contemporary AND they will be reviewing his new drama Single Father for inclusion in a future schedule (not 2010 unfortunately)


----------



## DianaMo

Shopping for Doctor Who stuff

*Doctor Who TARDIS Talking Cookie Jar *
Bigger on the inside so it fits more cookies
(Out of stock, but fun to see)
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/d0dd/
Think Geek coupon codes

Update: The cookie jar is back in stock. 

--------------------------

I like their Doctor Who / Back to the Future design t-shirt.

Coupon code : *serendipity *seems to get you $5 off. 
So it should be $10 with free shipping.

It Came Out Of Nowhere
http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901


----------



## JohnB1000

Doctor Who Season 6 will be split into two parts. 7 Episodes in Spring 2011, 6 in Autumn/Fall 2011. Cliffhanger in between.

http://www.denofgeek.com/television/579132/doctor_who_series_6_midseason_hiatus_reaction.html


----------



## DianaMo

David Tennant attended the the 62nd Annual Primetime Emmy Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A.

Photos and video at:

http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/08/emmy-awards.html


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> David Tennant attended the the 62nd Annual Primetime Emmy Awards held at the Nokia Theatre L.A.
> 
> Photos and video at:
> 
> http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/08/emmy-awards.html


Looks like he dressed for London instead of LA.


----------



## DianaMo

David Tennant really should have been in that "Born to Run" bit on the Emmy's.

C'mon, what other tv character runs as much as Doctor Who? 

Especially Tennant's Doctor Who...


----------



## DianaMo

*Zachary Quinto Presenting at NTA in the UK David Tennant wins Award*





*
Can you spot David Tennant @ the Emmys?*


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who is nominated for Best TV Show for the Scream 2010 Awards on Spike TV.

I think you can vote for this category and not bother with the rest.

From what I can tell, this is the only category with anything Doctor Who related in it.

http://www.spike.com/event/scream2010/page/vote/category/39447/best-tv-show


----------



## DianaMo

I'm kindof thinking that Sylvester McCoy could play the 2nd Doctor in a pinch if needed.



> Former Doctor Who Sylvester McCoy told STV at the Cowal Highland Gathering on Saturday about his huge honour at being chieftain this year, reminisced about his childhood in Dunoon and explained all about his Highland bling - before pulling a knife out on our interviewer.


http://scotland.stv.tv/highland-gam...on-looking-forward-to-greeting-cowal-tossers/



> Billy Connolly to be next Doctor Who?
> Former Doctor Who star Sylvester McCoy has told STV that he thinks Matt Smith has done a really good job - but believes Billy Connolly would be ideal for the role...


http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/195211-billy-connolly-to-be-next-doctor-who/


----------



## DianaMo

*Dalek discovered at school!*



> Staff and students had a surprise last week when they discovered a Dalek in their school, West Exe Learning Centre in St. Thomas, Devonshire. The prop appeared to have been abandoned, with no clue as to where it had come from.


http://gallifreynewsbase.blogspot.com/2010/09/dalek-discovered-at-school.html



DianaMo said:


> This was posted on another thread but I wanted to share it here in case you missed it...
> 
> During the BBC America's 48 hour Doctor Who marathon, the "Better Off Ted" show on another network had this in one of their scenes...


----------



## DianaMo

> No new Doctor Who til summer, what will you do?


When I was a teen, Doctor Who fans would learn to knit (or ask an aunt) in order to get a Doctor Who Tom Baker scarf.

Looks like someone took that skill farther and made their own Tardis and Dalek out of yarn.

*Handmade 'Doctor Who' Amigurumi Results in a Huggable TARDIS and Daleks*
http://www.comicsalliance.com/2010/08/24/doctor-who-amigurumi-tardis-dalek/

I thought I'd try and find the The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy movie scene where they turn into yarn, but I can't seem to find it...and now that I'm on Youtube, I'm horribly distracted...

*Doctor Who: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Daleks (The Peter Jones-y Edit)*





*how to make a lego tardis*


----------



## DianaMo

I think this picture makes David Tennant look like Hugh Jackman.

http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2010/10/radio-times-interview.html

What do you think?

Hugh Jackman Wikimedia page & photo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Jackman


----------



## pgogborn

The BBC has announced that the first adventure in the new series of 'Doctor Who' will be partly filmed in America.

Link contains mild spoilers >
http://www.rte.ie/ten/2010/1011/doctorwho.html


----------



## lambertman

The 4th series of The Sarah Jane Adventures started yesterday. the third week story this year features the Eleventh Doctor and Jo Grant.


----------



## cheesesteak

lambertman said:


> The 4th series of The Sarah Jane Adventures started yesterday. the third week story this year features the Eleventh Doctor and Jo Grant.


Wow, the 4th season? I guess I can delete my SP for this show since it apparently isn't going to be broadcast over here any time soon.


----------



## DianaMo

What benefit is there is deleting an SP ?


----------



## DianaMo

Any news regarding the Sarah Jane Adventures airing in the USA?


----------



## pteronaut

DianaMo said:


> What benefit is there is deleting an SP ?


I'd imagine a slight (very slight?) performance boost as the TiVo is now looking through a shorter list of shows that it has to record.


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who cats tie
http://www.zazzle.com/doctor_who_cats_tie-151619225891421072

Is there ANY chance that someone seeing you wear this tie would figure out the Doctor Who connection?

Here's the Doctor Mew design...in a t-shirt
http://www.zazzle.com/doctor_who_cats_t_shirt-235888671952773065

Yeah, no-one outside of the Doctor Who convention will get the celery t-shirt either...
http://www.zazzle.com/the_doctors_restorative_celery_tshirt-235777474229926095

More t-shirts!

The Definition of Doctor T-shirts
http://www.zazzle.com/the_definition_of_doctor_tshirt-235977817318976999

I'm the Doctor... T-shirt
http://www.zazzle.com/im_the_doctor_tshirt-235794204341474427

Affirmative (K9)
http://www.zazzle.com/tin_dog_tshirt-235456821275753430

Doctor Who - 42 Clip - Happy Primes





and the related t-shirt...

Don't They Teach Recreational Mathematics Anymore? Shirts

http://www.zazzle.com/dont_they_teach_recreational_mathematics_anymore_tshirt-235953434470019821

Bumper sticker
http://www.zazzle.com/allons_y_bumper_sticker-128662823986633164

My other car seat is in the tardis
http://www.zazzle.com/car_seat_onesie_tshirt-235532332046031412

I'M A TIME TRAVELLER I POINT AND LAUGH at ARCHAEOLOGISTS
http://www.zazzle.com/im_a_time_traveller_i_point_and_laugh_archaeo_tshirt-235349894291944925

L.I.N.D.A. Shirt
http://www.zazzle.com/l_i_n_d_a_shirt-235851460648159639

Logic merely enables one to be wrong with authority
http://www.zazzle.com/logic_merely_enables_one_to_be_wrong_with_autho_tshirt-235233748913128841

Incident at Oz
http://www.zazzle.com/incident_at_oz_bag-149641306436870903

Knitter's Revenge
http://www.zazzle.com/knitters_revenge_bag-149985836939983692

The Pandorica Opens (Van Gogh)
http://www.zazzle.com/the_pandorica_opens_doctor_who_painting_tshirt-235086819783780388

Worst. Rescue. Ever. Shirt
http://www.zazzle.com/worst_rescue_ever_shirt-235923870419187773


----------



## cheesesteak

I downloaded and watched seasons 2 and 3 of The Sarah Jane Adventures over the weekend. It's not a bad show as long as you keep in mind the target audience is kids. I didn't like Clyde much in season one but towards the end of season 2 and all of season 3, he was my favorite of the kids.


----------



## BitbyBlit

DianaMo said:


> *Dalek discovered at school!*





> With no owners having come forward to claim it...


----------



## DianaMo

*David Tennant Narrates "Intro to Dragons"*





I heard that Tennant had a bit part in the movie.

Has anyone spotted it? 
I want to rent the movie, but want to know where to look to find him.

Thanks.


----------



## DianaMo

The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson
"Actor Jeff Goldblum; actor Matt Smith"

Tue 11/16 11:37 PM 2 CBS WBBM
Duration: 1 hour
Rated: TV-14
Talk Show, Comedy, TV Show, Talk Shows, TV Shows, HD

Check this page next week to confirm the airdate.
http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_late_show/show_info/this_weeks_guests.php



> ...And it has also been revealed that Smith will be a guest on The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson on November 16th. The Scottish funnyman is one of the hugest celebrity Doctor Who fans out there, so this Q&A will be a can't-miss.


http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/23/anglophenia.jsp?bc_id=1985

Craig should invite David Tennant on the show too sometime, along with the entire Doctor Who crew.


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who Series 5 DVD Outtakes*






Also see...

http://bbcamerica.com/shows/doctor-who/index.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

Here's a weird connection...It's a PBS show about John Lennon.
One of the actors to play Doctor Who is in it, another former DW is the host.

Masterpiece Contemporary "Lennon Naked"

John Lennon's last years with the Beatles, his relationship with Yoko Ono, and his quest to re-establish contact with his long-lost father. 

Sun 11/21 9:00 PM WNET
Duration: 1 hour, 30 minutes
Rated: TV-14
Drama, TV Show, TV Shows

Cast:
Christopher Eccleston, Naoko Mori, Christopher Fairbank

Crew:
David Tennant (Host)


----------



## lambertman

...and Tosh from Torchwood is Yoko! 

(Yoko wishes she was ever that hot.)


----------



## DianaMo

lambertman said:


> ...and Tosh from Torchwood is Yoko!


I didn't know that. Interesting.


----------



## DianaMo

Tardis at MIT
http://ericschmiedl.photoshelter.com/gallery/Hack-Tardis/G0000HWD58nhSVYU/


----------



## DianaMo

TARDIS loo door

...So decided to cover the downstairs loo door as if a TARDIS had materialised within the wall i.e. only the first 10cm or so stick out.

http://tardisbuilders.com/index.php?topic=2073.0


----------



## DianaMo

*
NEW POLICE IN THE UK HAVE 100% SUCCESS RATE!*
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165421096824135&set=a.111295035570075.8930.110298935669685

*Tardis Christmas Stocking*
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165889883443923&set=a.111295035570075.8930.110298935669685


----------



## DianaMo

The Comcast DVR tv listings calls this episode a "Doctor Who themed show".

http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_late_show/

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni5430830/



DianaMo said:


> The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson
> "Actor Jeff Goldblum; actor Matt Smith"
> 
> Tue 11/16 11:37 PM 2 CBS WBBM
> Duration: 1 hour
> Rated: TV-14
> Talk Show, Comedy, TV Show, Talk Shows, TV Shows, HD
> 
> Check this page next week to confirm the airdate.
> http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_late_show/show_info/this_weeks_guests.php
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/23/anglophenia.jsp?bc_id=1985
> 
> Craig should invite David Tennant on the show too sometime, along with the entire Doctor Who crew.


----------



## DianaMo

I love it! Tardis socks! Will Tardis sneakers be next?

Doctor Who thing of the day: knitted TARDISes
http://www.flickfilosopher.com/blog/2010/08/081710doctor_who_thing_of_the_day_kn.html



DianaMo said:


> When I was a teen, Doctor Who fans would learn to knit (or ask an aunt) in order to get a Doctor Who Tom Baker scarf.
> 
> Looks like someone took that skill farther and made their own Tardis and Dalek out of yarn.
> 
> *Handmade 'Doctor Who' Amigurumi Results in a Huggable TARDIS and Daleks*
> http://www.comicsalliance.com/2010/08/24/doctor-who-amigurumi-tardis-dalek/
> 
> I thought I'd try and find the The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy movie scene where they turn into yarn, but I can't seem to find it...and now that I'm on Youtube, I'm horribly distracted...
> 
> *Doctor Who: The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Daleks (The Peter Jones-y Edit)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *how to make a lego tardis*


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone recognize the t-shirt that the other guest was wearing on the Craig Ferguson show last night?

It Came Out Of Nowhere
Tardis meets Delorean
http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901



DianaMo said:


> The Comcast DVR tv listings calls this episode a "Doctor Who themed show".
> 
> The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson
> "Actor Jeff Goldblum; actor Matt Smith"
> 
> Tue 11/16 11:37 PM 2 CBS WBBM
> Duration: 1 hour
> Rated: TV-14
> Talk Show, Comedy, TV Show, Talk Shows, TV Shows, HD
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_late_show/
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/news/ni5430830/


----------



## DianaMo

"Till the one day when the killer met this fellow, "
and they knew they was much more than a hunch. 
That this group, 
Must somehow rule the world. 
That's the way we all became the Dalek Bunch, 
The Dalek Bunch- the Dalek Bunch 
That's the way- we became the Dalek Bunch.










Borrowed from this Facebook page...

Meanwhile, the new series of Celebrity Squares brings Fear into the contestants !........
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=166689893363922&set=a.111295035570075.8930.110298935669685


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who Christmas special @ BBC America*



> Matt and Karen return for an all-new Christmas special, along with Arthur Darvill and guest stars Michael Gambon (Harry Potter) and Katherine Jenkins.
> 
> More details to come, but Lead Writer and Executive Producer, Steven Moffat, confirmed, 'Oh, we're going for broke with this one. It's all your favorite Christmas movies at once, in an hour, with monsters. And the Doctor. And a honeymoon. '


http://bbcamerica.com/shows/doctor-who/episodes/2010-special-a-christmas-carol.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

> Christmas Day will also see the premiere the Doctor Who Prom, a live concert featuring stars Matt Smith, Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill as hosts. The Doctor Who Prom was filmed earlier this year at the world renowned Royal Albert Hall and features appearances from the Weeping Angels, Daleks and the TARDIS. The BBC National Orchestra of Wales, who record the soundtrack for the series, present a selection of intergalactic music - including Murray Gold's music from the TV show, plus a selection of classical favorites.


Source:
http://networkedblogs.com/aEQi7



DianaMo said:


> My local public library found a DVD of "The Next Doctor" which included a video of the Doctor Who Prom, which I hadn't heard of before now.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_Prom
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2008/
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2008/whatson/2707.shtml


Also see

Doctor Who Music Of The Spheres





Doctor Who Proms part 1


----------



## danterner

DianaMo said:


> Did anyone recognize the t-shirt that the other guest was wearing on the Craig Ferguson show last night?


I've never watched Craig Ferguson's show before, but I set the Tivo to catch this episode. I'm glad I did - I thought it was very funny. We basically just watched the show opening, Matt Smith's segment, and the show closing. I have to say, though, there were times my wife and I found ourselves belly-laughing. Ferguson seems like a funny guy. The whole show had kind of a Muppet Show feel to it - host trying to hold it together as the show collapses around him. I'm sure the "failure to get clearance on the song" bit was all just part of the bit, but it was very well done and funny.


----------



## JETarpon

BBC America has announced on its Twitter feed that this year's Doctor Who Christmas Special, A Christmas Carol, is to be broadcast in the US on Christmas Day. This marks the first time that a Doctor Who Christmas special has aired in the United States on the same day as its UK premiere.

The episode will be broadcast at 9:00pm Eastern Time; the time of broadcast in the United Kingdom has yet to be announced.


----------



## JohnB1000

Not sure if it was already posted (haven't read back at all) but here's the trailer.


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who and the Tardis*

Wow! Someone hand built this TARDIS Bed, it drops down into bed, and are auctioning it off, the current bid is a amazing $3050! ...........
the story is here ...

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=336156252


----------



## DianaMo

Listening to the Christmas Carol in Klingon makes me wonder if the Sycorax are somehow related to the Klingons.

..........



> Begining Friday November 26th you can see 'A Klingon Christmas Carol' at the Greenhouse theater center on Lincoln Ave, the play runs through December 16th.
> 
> The entire play is in the Klingon language. English subtitles are projected to the audience throughout.
> 
> Check out the full interview and a preview scene in the video above.


http://www.wgntv.com/news/morningnews/wgntv-a-klingon-christmas-carol-112610,0,5399493.story


----------



## DianaMo

This site has interesting Doctor Who related info.

*DOCTOR WHO NEWS FROM DIGITAL SPY*
http://www.digitalspy.com/comics/s7/doctor-who/


----------



## JETarpon

DianaMo said:


> This site has interesting Doctor Who related info.
> 
> *DOCTOR WHO NEWS FROM DIGITAL SPY*
> http://www.digitalspy.com/comics/s7/doctor-who/


That site is the TCF evil twin.


----------



## Cearbhaill

So my husband is the golf guy at the local country club and guess who walked in today to sign up for instruction?

A bona fide in the flesh Dr. Who.
We're still giggling over it.

Back to your discussion.


----------



## Jagman_sl

The lost Craig Ferguson song....

Doctor Who Song


----------



## danterner

danterner said:


> I'm sure the "failure to get clearance on the song" bit was all just part of the bit, but it was very well done and funny.





Jagman_sl said:


> The lost Craig Ferguson song....
> 
> Doctor Who Song


Wow - guess I was wrong!


----------



## Kamakzie

Jagman_sl said:


> The lost Craig Ferguson song....
> 
> Doctor Who Song


The chick in the white hat is HAWT! :up:


----------



## busyba

Jagman_sl said:


> The lost Craig Ferguson song....
> 
> Doctor Who Song


I'm at work right now, so I gotta say that watching it without sound is really freaking funny. 

Can't wait to listen to it at home...


----------



## DianaMo

Get your Tivo ready for Christmas Day on BBC America

http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp?showsList=123

*Doctor Who at the Proms (120) - Doctor Who at the Proms (120)*

TV-PG



> Karen Gillan hosts a live event featuring the Doctor Who orchestra and appearances by the Doctor's most notorious enemies. Special guests include Matt Smith, Arthur Darvill and Steven Moffat.


*Doctor Who: A Christmas Carol (80) - Doctor Who: A Christmas Carol (80)*

TV-PG


> Amy and Rory are trapped on a crashing space liner, and the only way The Doctor can rescue them is to save the soul of a lonely old miser. But is Kazran Sardick, the richest man in Sardicktown, beyond redemption? And what is lurking in the fogs?


BBC America tv listings
(check Christmas Day and New Year's too)
http://www.bbcamerica.com/tvschedule.jsp

Doctor Who page at BBC America
http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/123/index.jsp

Doctor Who videos at BBC America Online
http://www.bbcamerica.com/video/doctor-who.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

I noticed the Comcast OnDemand option is now offering a collection of Doctor Who Christmas special episodes.

That got me thinking that in Narnia, its always winter, never Christmas.

In the Doctor Who Christmas specials, its always Christmas, but never snowing actual snow. (Almost never winter anyway)

http://www.explorefaith.org/lewis/winter.html

http://www.fancast.com/tv/Doctor-Who/328/watch-it/on-demand


----------



## DianaMo

Cearbhaill said:


> So my husband is the golf guy at the local country club and guess who walked in today to sign up for instruction?
> 
> A bona fide in the flesh Dr. Who.
> We're still giggling over it.
> 
> Back to your discussion.


Who was it?


----------



## DianaMo

I Luv DW license plates

(No, these aren't mine)


----------



## Langree

DianaMo said:


> I Luv DW license plates
> 
> (No, these aren't mine)


crushing on Hartnell?


----------



## DianaMo

Tardis bed cover (needs matching pillow case)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=181039001929011&set=a.111295035570075.8930.110298935669685

Tardis curtains would be pretty kewl too.

Oh hey! A Tardis shower curtain!


----------



## DianaMo

Now at Netflix...

*The Sarah Jane Adventures: Season 3* 2009 NR 2 discs

http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/The-Sarah-Jane-Adventures-Season-3/70128732

I have a question, was the groom in "The Wedding of Sarah Jane Smith" Elizabeth Sladen's real life husband?


----------



## DianaMo

I would never have gotten the correct answer. I'm thinking that maybe extreme DW fanboy David Tennant might not have answered correctly.
Maybe he would...if he could stop laughing at how he was represented. 

*Part of an episode of the BBC Four show "Only Connect" that mentioned Doctor Who in a question round.*

http://www.youtube.com/user/BlogtorWho#p/u/22/rsKVieWwcHk


----------



## JETarpon

BBC Wales, BBC Worldwide and US premium entertainment network, Starz Entertainment, today announced new cast, plot and character details for the new series of hit BBC One hit drama Torchwood. This highly anticipated new series will have the title Torchwood: Miracle Day and will premiere this July.

ER and Lie To Me star Mekhi Phifer will play Rex Matheson, a C.I.A. operative who joins forces with Captain Jack and Gwen Cooper to fight a global conspiracy that reaches from Washington to Wales and the slums of Shanghai whilst Bill Pullman (Independence Day) will take on the role of Oswald Danes, a convicted child killer who survives his own execution to become the most infamous man on the planet.


----------



## DianaMo

There's something about the Master's demise that confuses me.

Remember when he refused to regenerate...and yet went thru all the trouble of coming back via other means. Why all the bother when he could've just regenerated and saved all that trouble and hunger?


----------



## busyba

Spite.


----------



## pgogborn

DianaMo said:


> There's something about the Master's demise that confuses me.
> 
> Remember when he refused to regenerate...and yet went thru all the trouble of coming back via other means. Why all the bother when he could've just regenerated and saved all that trouble and hunger?


Because he did not want to let the Doctor win by 'saving' him.


----------



## busyba

Well, spite and it was a way to eacape being held prisoner by the Doctor.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

One of my favorite T-shirts, I wear it everywhere and get alot of comments.

http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901


----------



## DianaMo

Fl_Gulfer said:


> One of my favorite T-shirts, I wear it everywhere and get alot of comments.
> 
> http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901


I own two of those now. Gotta wear it to the comic book store.


----------



## DianaMo

Speaking of t-shirts, check out these...

5th Doctor Costume
http://forbiddenplanet.com/67583-doctor-who-t-shirt-5th-doctor-costume-forbidden-planet-exclusive/

Doctor Who T-Shirt: 4th Doctor Costume 
http://forbiddenplanet.com/67582-doctor-who-t-shirt-4th-doctor-costume-forbidden-planet-exclusive/

Doctor Who Action Figures: Fifth Doctor & The Master
http://forbiddenplanet.com/61534-doctor-who-action-figures-fifth-doctor-the-master-planet-of-fire/

T-shirt fashion show
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=111396472242186


----------



## DianaMo

See more at:

Photos: Doctor Who and the Tardis by Craig Hurle
http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=110298935669685

Doctor Who and the Tardis by Craig Hurle
http://www.facebook.com/The.Doctor.Who.Tardis


----------



## pteronaut

Sacrilege.


----------



## pgogborn

Nah, the hunchback tellytubbie mighty morphin Daleks is sacrilege.


----------



## BitbyBlit

busyba said:


> Well, spite and it was a way to eacape being held prisoner by the Doctor.


Plus he got the power to shoot energy beams from his hands, unlike Obi-Wan, whose becoming "more powerful than you can possibly imagine" simply gave him the ability to nag Luke about using the Force.


----------



## DianaMo

I don't understand. How is Doctor Who not on this list?

*2011 Fan Favorites Awards*

Favorite Sci-Fi Show:

Eureka
Fringe
Supernatural
True Blood
The Vampire Diaries

http://tvinsider.com/fanfavorites/index.php?ff=scifi


----------



## DianaMo

Interesting items found at:
http://collectables.shop.ebay.co.uk/Other-Doctor-Who-/1450/i.html

TARDIS fridge
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dr-Tardis-Mug...lectables_EH&hash=item27b88c6105#ht_500wt_949

Dr Who Tardis Mug
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DR-WHO-TARDIS...lectables_EH&hash=item230de97d02#ht_500wt_949

Dr Who Tardis keyring
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-x-Dr-Tardis...lectables_EH&hash=item3364ab7138#ht_500wt_949


----------



## DianaMo

You knew it was only a matter of time til I found one of these...










I didn't buy it, just used it as a prop.

It would be worth the price if it was truly bigger on the inside...


----------



## DianaMo

Simon Cowell "Tell Paula she looks a bit tired"... 
(He's referring to Steven Tyler)

It just reminded me of a Doctor Who moment for some reason.

Is Simon known as a Whovian?

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/simon-cowell-preview-3-2-11/1308358


----------



## Pralix

DianaMo said:


> See more at:
> 
> Photos: Doctor Who and the Tardis by Craig Hurle
> http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=110298935669685
> 
> Doctor Who and the Tardis by Craig Hurle
> http://www.facebook.com/The.Doctor.Who.Tardis


Does this Dalek yscreech "Exterminate" with a lisp?


----------



## MirclMax

For those needing a nice tide-me-over ...

http://blastr.com/2011/03/see-a-brand-new-special-d.php

Its a 2 part minisode of Doctor Who from UK's Comic Relief ...



Spoiler



Gotta love those glass floors.


----------



## spikedavis

MirclMax said:


> For those needing a nice tide-me-over ...
> 
> http://blastr.com/2011/03/see-a-brand-new-special-d.php
> 
> Its a 2 part minisode of Doctor Who from UK's Comic Relief ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those glass floors.


That was great!


----------



## JETarpon

2 Amys? IBIMB.


----------



## justen_m

I want the doctor's daughter back.


----------



## MirclMax

justen_m said:


> I want the doctor's daughter back.


She's too busy marrying and apparently bearing the child of her then on-screen doctor/father.

[In reality.. it is less incestuous .. actors Georgia Moffett and David Tennant are a couple]


----------



## MirclMax

JETarpon said:


> 2 Amys? IBIMB.


*nod*


----------



## JETarpon

MirclMax said:


> She's too busy marrying and apparently bearing the child of her then on-screen doctor/father.
> 
> [In reality.. it is less incestuous .. actors Georgia Moffett and David Tennant are a couple]


And her on-screen father is actually a regeneration of her real father.


----------



## MirclMax

JETarpon said:


> And her on-screen father is actually a regeneration of her real father.


And her real father appeared in the television version of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy with her real mother (who played Trillian)....

Note: There are many connections between HHGTTG and Doctor Who (So much so that its in the poll in this post).

Its a crazy universe they all live in. Can't wait to see what the next generation brings us ..


----------



## Langree

MirclMax said:


> And her real father appeared in the television version of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy with her real mother (who played Trillian)....
> 
> Note: There are many connections between HHGTTG and Doctor Who (So much so that its in the poll in this post).
> 
> Its a crazy universe they all live in. Can't wait to see what the next generation brings us ..


Some of the best DW stories came from Adams' twisted brain


----------



## MirclMax

Langree said:


> Some of the best DW stories came from Adams' twisted brain


A well timed news story ..

http://blastr.com/2011/03/douglas-adams-incomplete.php


----------



## DianaMo

Thanks for sharing that link. I'm still hoping they'll finish the tv episode too.

*Shada: Douglas Adams' incomplete Doctor Who episode finally gets finished*

http://blastr.com/2011/03/douglas-adams-incomplete.php


----------



## JimSpence

I have the VHS tape of "Shada" with the Tom Baker Narration.
I thought it was very well done.

Now, for the next season of Doctor Who and Torchwood I hope DirecTV gets BBCA in HD.


----------



## MirclMax

JimSpence said:


> Now, for the next season of Doctor Who and Torchwood I hope DirecTV gets BBCA in HD.


The new Torchwood stuff will be on Starz.


----------



## Magister

While watching Harry Potter - Goblet of Fire, my 5 yo son asked 'Why is Dr Who a bad guy?'

Both of my kids love all the new versions of Dr Who, my 5yo even likes the original Dr's.


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who themed T-shirts

http://shirtoid.com/25031/my-other-time-machine/

http://shirtoid.com/33284/r2d-who-cyb3r-po/



More at: http://shirtoid.com/tag/doctor-who/

Which are your favorites?


----------



## DianaMo

I love the Tardis door. Now if you put the house for sale, do you change this?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....111295035570075.8930.110298935669685&theater

More Doctor Who pics

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=111295035570075&id=110298935669685&aid=8930


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who: The Ultimate Guide*
Fri 4/22 7:00 PM BBC Am (Cbl) 1 hour TV-PG

The mythology and the universe of the series.

*
Doctor Who Rewind*
Sat 4/23 7:00 PM Central time BBC AM (Cbl) 1 hour TV-PG

Highlights from season five and recaps prepare viewers for the new season of the series.

4/23/11 08:00 PM Central time BBC AM	*"The Impossible Astronaut" * The Doctor, Amy and Rory respond to a summons that leads them to the Oval Office in 1969; the Doctor promises to assist the president.


----------



## justen_m

FWIW, Idaho Public Television has begun airing the latest season (with Matt Smith and Karen Gillan). Two episodes have aired so far and it looks like they'll be airing one episode a week. Hurrah! This means I don't need to waste Netflix picks on the DVDs.


----------



## Magister

justen_m said:


> FWIW, Idaho Public Television has begun airing the latest season (with Matt Smith and Karen Gillan). Two episodes have aired so far and it looks like they'll be airing one episode a week. Hurrah! This means I don't need to waste Netflix picks on the DVDs.


If you mean season 5, then those were made available for streaming on Netflix this week.


----------



## justen_m

Magister said:


> If you mean season 5, then those were made available for streaming on Netflix this week.


Hmm, I still don't see season 5 available for streaming. I have all the DVDs in my queue. It would make sense if they became available from streaming seeing as they are now airing on PBS (at least IPTV). I hope they all become available soon. I'd like to do a marathon session watching all of season 5. I wonder if they are doing some sort of staggered roll out.


----------



## Magister

All of the seasons are now in one Dr Who series. So just add that, it will have them all.


----------



## DianaMo

*Sally Forth in the comics mentions Doctor Who*

http://www.chron.com/apps/comics/showComick.mpl?date=20110410&name=Sally_Forth

(Thanks LouBob for pointing this out in the Dr Who kids thread)


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who Monopoly board
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2kt1um

Sounds of Doctor Who
http://www.metrokitty.com/index.php?id=327

Doctor Who and Product placement
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2v6wqx

Excerpt from The Ten Doctors by Rich Morris
http://panelborders.wordpress.com/2009/07/16/panel-borders-doctor-who-comics-now/

While the Doctor could use a hug, he probably doesn't need one from a Dalek.
http://www.dontdothat.net/002.html

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_448y6kVhntg/SHqQ1yvbucI/AAAAAAAACWk/WihRtL178ig/s1600-h/tvterrors.jpg
Source: http://lewstringer.blogspot.com/2008/07/flashback-this-week-in-july-1965.html

This one took a while to get...
http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/rni/lowres/rnin357l.jpg
More at:
http://www.cartoonstock.com/directory/d/dr_who.asp

http://comic-who.blogspot.com/

http://cybermantra.wordpress.com/tag/cyberman-cartoons/

Snoopy's Tardis
http://imdoctorwho.blogspot.com/2011/02/snoopy-doctor-who.html
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who+snoopy#/d1q8f0s

Charlie Brown and Doctor Who
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d1cibno

Stepping Out
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d21bx4j
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2ut4hi

Choose the Doctor's outfit (click and drag the jacket, etc. to the Doctor.)
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d1np81w

Doctor Who Marathon
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2rctfg

Bowties are cool
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2yby28

Doctor Who - Secret Gift
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d23udcx

Doctor Who Shoes
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d1syhxz

Scooby Doo Doctor Who
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/dg9svo

Doctor Pepper Sargent Who
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d3a6b5p

If Doctor Who had a Facebook page
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2gqb1i


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who in Comics Exhibition comes to the Cartoon Museum this Summer

http://geeksyndicate.wordpress.com/...exhibition-to-the-cartoon-museum-this-summer/


----------



## Jstkiddn

Magister said:


> All of the seasons are now in one Dr Who series. So just add that, it will have them all.


I still don't see it. After adding Doctor Who, there are two tabs....available on disc and available for streaming. If I click on disc, I see all five seasons. If I click on streaming, I just see through Season 4.


----------



## Magister

Jstkiddn said:


> I still don't see it. After adding Doctor Who, there are two tabs....available on disc and available for streaming. If I click on disc, I see all five seasons. If I click on streaming, I just see through Season 4.


Wow, I just looked on the webpage. And you are right, but now I gotta check Xbox interface again, because on there I swear, it had the season 5. I will check again.

Edit - I checked, I guess they only changed the box art. I assumed (ugh) that since the new doctor was on the cover that his season was include. My bad.


----------



## Anubys

I see a special is available on TVTorrents called season 6 Space / Time...was this mentioned here? I don't recall that...


----------



## danterner

"Space" and "Time" are a two-part mini-episode that aired last month as part of Red Nose Day. Together they total about 8 minutes. You can watch them here, among other places: http://gallifreyanembassy.org/vortex/node/2080


----------



## Magister

I just remembered something cool. Back around 1988, the BBC had a tour of Doctor Who going around the US. It was pretty much a semi-trailer filled with props like the Tom Baker Tardis console and creature heads. My dad and I toured that in Conneticut. 

My kids would love to see something like that if it came around again.

I edited my comment about about Season 5 on Netflix. I was WRONG


----------



## justen_m

Jstkiddn said:


> I still don't see it. After adding Doctor Who, there are two tabs....available on disc and available for streaming. If I click on disc, I see all five seasons. If I click on streaming, I just see through Season 4.


Same here. Glad I'm not just imagining things. They show the picture for the season 5 box, even on the streaming tab, even though the streaming tab only has seasons 1-4, while the disc tab has all 5.


----------



## Langree

Magister said:


> I just remembered something cool. Back around 1988, the BBC had a tour of Doctor Who going around the US. It was pretty much a semi-trailer filled with props like the Tom Baker Tardis console and creature heads. My dad and I toured that in Conneticut.
> 
> My kids would love to see something like that if it came around again.
> 
> I edited my comment about about Season 5 on Netflix. I was WRONG


I saw that and met Jon Pertwee, very cool memory for me.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Magister said:


> - I checked, I guess they only changed the box art. I assumed (ugh) that since the new doctor was on the cover that his season was include. My bad.





justen_m said:


> They show the picture for the season 5 box, even on the streaming tab, even though the streaming tab only has seasons 1-4, while the disc tab has all 5.


That was causing me some confusion as well!! Netflix made a poor choice of artwork to use. I kept seeing Matt Smith's picture so I kept looking for his episodes.

Oh well....maybe that just means they will be available very soon.


----------



## DianaMo

The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson

Next episode: Diane Lane; *Karen Gillan*

Fri 4/22 11:37 PM Central CBS (Cbl) 1 hour TV-14

Actress Diane Lane; actress Karen Gillan.


----------



## DianaMo

If you have a Comcast DVR with On Demand, look for Doctor Who (in TV Series).

(Watch it now link here: http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/tv/Doctor-Who/328/full-episodes )

They have a bunch of Matt Smith episodes there. For some reason, they think he co-stars with Billie Piper. Go figure.

Sometimes the only have 1/2 of a 2-parter there, and they don't have all the episodes up. Still, its nice to have there.

I'm curious, is this available on other cable tv systems? Mediacom? Brighthouse? Others?


----------



## DianaMo

I'm hearing rumors however hoping they're incorrect.

Nothing here yet...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/search/elisabeth_sladen

However her Wiki page more than her birth date listed...and then it was removed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elisabeth_Sladen

There is a post here:

http://twitter.com/DWMtweets
But not on their Facebook page here:
http://www.facebook.com/doctorwhomagazine


----------



## DianaMo

19 April 2011 Last updated at 16:11 ET

Doctor Who actress Elisabeth Sladen, who also starred in the spin-off series The Sarah Jane Adventures, has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13137674

Here's a more detailed link...


> The stunning news has been trending on Twitter all day, and now sadly it has been confirmed by BBC News. Elisabeth Sladen, the brown-haired beauty who played Doctor Who companion Sarah Jane Smith over the course of 40 years, has died of cancer. She was 63.


http://blogs.bbcamerica.com/angloph...en-sarah-jane-from-doctor-who-has-died-at-63/


----------



## busyba




----------



## DianaMo

Think Geek writes...

Sad, sad news today! Elisabeth Sladen--the much-loved companion Sarah Jane--passed today, and Doctor Timmy has vowed to take good care of K-9 in her absence. You'll be missed, Sarah Jane! 
(Unrelated: Skynet goes online at 8:11pm tonight. Hope you're ready.)

http://www.facebook.com/thinkgeek



DianaMo said:


> 19 April 2011 Last updated at 16:11 ET
> 
> Doctor Who actress Elisabeth Sladen, who also starred in the spin-off series The Sarah Jane Adventures, has died.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13137674
> 
> Here's a more detailed link...
> 
> http://blogs.bbcamerica.com/angloph...en-sarah-jane-from-doctor-who-has-died-at-63/


----------



## Kamakzie

RIP Elisabeth


----------



## DianaMo

The Good Morning America mentioned Elisabeth Sladen's passing on their news ticker this morning.

Let me know if you find this show's listing on the Syfy Channel or BBC America.

*Doctor Who and the Tardis by Craig Hurle*



> Doctor Who in the UK airs at 6pm on Saturday, the beginning is said to feature a small tribute, it is followed by a 15 minute tribute to Elisabeth Sladen on the CBBC Channel at 645pm, and of cause, Doctor Who confidential at 7pm on BBC 3. Other countries like US (BBC America) Canada (SPACE) and Australia (ABC) will be planning their own tributes accordingly.


http://www.facebook.com/The.Doctor.Who.Tardis


----------



## DianaMo

This comic will break your heart.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...035570075.8930.110298935669685&type=1&theater

http://onceuponageek.com/2011/04/20/elisabeth-sladen-rip/

http://www.tom-baker.co.uk/pages/content/index.asp?PageID=159

http://sarahjanetv.blogspot.com/

http://www.doctorwhonews.net/

The Elisabeth Sladen Memorial Site
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=193479290690703&index=1


----------



## DianaMo

Interesting article.

*John Barrowman pays tribute to Elisabeth Sladen*
Doctor Who co-star offers his respect to the late Elisabeth Sladen who died age 63.



> A new series of the Sarah Jane Adventures is due to be screened this year.


http://entertainment.stv.tv/showbiz/244451-john-barrowman-pays-tribute-to-elisabeth-sladen/


----------



## DianaMo

21 April 2011 Last updated at 05:19 ET

Video: Former Doctor Who actor David Tennant remembers Elisabeth Sladen following her death at the age of 63.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13156306

Audio: Russell T Davies pays tribute to Doctor Who actress Elisabeth Sladen
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13137935

Elisabeth Sladen obituary
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/apr/20/doctor-who-fantasy


----------



## Roommate

DianaMo said:


> This comic will break your heart.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...035570075.8930.110298935669685&type=1&theater


Wow. My eyes instantly welled up. Simple but yes, heartbreaking.


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who in America*
Sat 4/30 9:00 PM BBCAM (Cbl) 1 hour TV-PG
The cast and crew film the series' sixth season in the United States.

*Doctor Who: The Ultimate Guide*
Fri 4/22/2011 7:00 PM BBC Am (Cbl) 1 hour TV-PG
The mythology and the universe of the series.

*
Doctor Who Rewind*
Sat 4/23 7:00 PM Central time BBC AM (Cbl) 1 hour TV-PG
Highlights from season five and recaps prepare viewers for the new season of the series.

4/23/11 08:00 PM Central time BBC AM
*Doctor Who new episode "The Impossible Astronaut"*
The Doctor, Amy and Rory respond to a summons that leads them to the Oval Office in 1969; the Doctor promises to assist the president.

*The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson*
Next episode: Diane Lane; *Karen Gillan*
Fri 4/22 11:37 PM Central CBS (Cbl) 1 hour TV-14
Actress Diane Lane; actress Karen Gillan.


----------



## DianaMo

*Watch the Doctor Who Cast Challenge Each Other to Doctor Who Pinball*
http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2011/04/watch_doctor_who_castmates_cha.html

One of my favorite games for the Wii is Pinball Hall of Fame - The Williams Collection. I'd love to see a Scifi version with Wii pinball games for the Doctor Who Pinball.

They could add additional games like Space Jam pinball, Star Trek pinball, Star Wars pinball, Batman, James Bond 007, Avatar, The Who's Tommy Pinball Wizard, etc.

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/puzzle/pinballhalloffamethewilliamscollection/index.html


----------



## DianaMo

> American broadcaster NBC has announced that its morning news show Today will meet Doctor Who on 6th May! Forming part of an initiative to broadcast from places all around the world, the show's presenter Meredith Vieira will visit the set of the show in the United Kingdom, and will also feature in a cameo in an upcoming episode...


http://www.doctorwhonews.net/2011/04/dwn230411114508-today-on-who.html


----------



## Bryanmc

Anyone know what it means that iTunes has this season as Season 6 Part 1?

I've purchased season passes from iTunes for the last few, and planned to do so again but I'm concerned what this means.


----------



## pgogborn

Bryanmc said:


> Anyone know what it means that iTunes has this season as Season 6 Part 1?
> 
> I've purchased season passes from iTunes for the last few, and planned to do so again but I'm concerned what this means.


I think it means the_ episode_ just broadcast is the first episode of a 2 episode story.


----------



## pgogborn

Or it could be a reference to this season having a mid season break.


----------



## Bryanmc

I'm sure it's referring to the season:










The issue is, how do I know what this season pass is buying me? Before now if you buy a season pass, you'll get all the episodes of the season. Is this season pass just going to get me the first 4? 5? All?


----------



## pgogborn

13 episodes are going to be split 7 / 6 with the 7 coming first (and ending on a big cliff hanger.

It is Moffat's idea and I do not approve.


----------



## Bryanmc

Ok, thanks.

Split for how long?


----------



## pgogborn

As far as know no firm date has been announced, but this is what Steven Moffat said when he first announced a mid-season cliff hanger.


> The split series is hugely exciting because viewers will be treated to two premieres, two finales and more event episodes. For the kids it will never be more than a few months to the next Doctor Who! Easter, Autumn, Christmas!! >
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2010/08_august/29/doctor.shtml


----------



## DianaMo

*Tribute to Elisabeth Sladen to launch new series of Doctor Who*



> Then, following the episode, a tribute programme  My Sarah Jane: A Tribute to Elisabeth Sladen  will be broadcast on CBBC, the BBC channel that is home to Sladens Doctor Who spin-off series, The Sarah Jane Adventures.


http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/305915

*My Sarah Jane: A Tribute To Elisabeth Sladen* (Official)
CBBCiplayer


----------



## Langree

DianaMo said:


> *Tribute to Elisabeth Sladen to launch new series of Doctor Who*
> 
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/305915
> 
> *My Sarah Jane: A Tribute To Elisabeth Sladen* (Official)
> CBBCiplayer


I watched this the other day, it was very nicely done.


----------



## DianaMo

*Television Awards Nominees in 2011*
26 April 11



> The official list of nominations for the 2011 Philips British Academy Television Awards on Sunday 22 May.


http://www.bafta.org/awards/television/winners-nominees-2011,1766,BA.html

Trivia question:

How many actors who have played Doctor Who have been nominated for 
Best Leading Actor?


----------



## DianaMo

If you have access to Comcast On Demand, they've added some Doctor Who episodes including...

*Doctor Who Rewind* (45 min) Recently Added
Available until 12/9


> Get ready for season six of Doctor Who with a special look back at all the best places people and moments from season five
> Watch it On Demand:
> Top Picks > Popular UK Series > Doctor Who


*Doctor Who 6.01* (45 min) Recently Added

Available until 12/9



> Part 1 of 2. The Doctor and his companions Amy and Rory find themselves on a secret summons that takes them on an adventure from the desert in Utah ¿ right to the Oval Office in 1969.
> 
> Watch it On Demand:
> Top Picks > Popular UK Series > Doctor Who


I find these under TV series, HD. We don't seem to have the UK category on our system.

Also see Doctor Who : Watch it now if you're a Comcast subscriber and can log in...
http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/tv/Doctor-Who/328/full-episodes

I am curious, do other cable systems (MediaCom, Brighthouse, etc.) offer the same videos on Demand?


----------



## pgogborn

DianaMo said:


> *Television Awards Nominees in 2011*
> 26 April 11
> 
> http://www.bafta.org/awards/television/winners-nominees-2011,1766,BA.html
> 
> Trivia question:
> 
> How many actors who have played Doctor Who have been nominated for
> Best Leading Actor?


I am a Brit, I know about BAFTA. They are snobbish and do not regard Sci-Fi as proper drama. This must be the first time an actor has been nominated Best Leading Actor for playing the Doctor.


----------



## DianaMo

Please post links / photos of more Doctor Who birthday cakes.

Which cake is your favorite?

Fandomestic: 10 Brilliant Doctor Who-Themed birthday cakes
http://fandomania.com/fandomestic-10-brilliant-doctor-who-themed-cakes/

Cyberman cake and more Doctor Who birthday cakes
http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2009/08/sunday-sweets-doctor-who.html
This one I think is pretty amazing:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wGr8njEWj...FY/hOq-cBqhDh0/s1600-h/Hannah+C+.+Dr.+Who.jpg

Dalek Cakes and other (Doctor Who) cakes
http://www.flickr.com/groups/dalekcakes/

Dr Who "The Tardis" with David Tennant

__
https://flic.kr/p/5533931393


__
https://flic.kr/p/5534513642

TARDIS (Time And Relative Dimensions In Sponge) cake

__
https://flic.kr/p/2645000803

Doctor Who, Martha and the Tardis cake
http://jenniepowell.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/tardis-birthday-cake/

Gingerbread K-9
http://crafty-tardis.livejournal.com/55693.html
Pun of the day.... K9 is now ginger!

Gingerbread Tardis
http://500year-diary.livejournal.com/139194.html

Tom Baker and K9 cake with Tardis
http://www.imaginativeicing.co.uk/cele_doctor_who_friends.html

Tardis cake where you can see inside. This is incredible. 
http://www.doitmyself.org/2009/08/tardis-cake.html It's a TARDIS!


> It's bigger on the inside! It's two feet tall (quarter scale)! And aside from the lights, everything you see is edible. Click for lots more detail and in-process shots.


----------



## DianaMo

BBC Doctor Who Tardis Building Contest | Where's The Tardis?
http://www.wheresthetardis.com/

I would love my own Tardis. Home Depot....wait... Lowes (right color) should offer plans for one.


----------



## busyba




----------



## DianaMo

http://www.facebook.com/The.Doctor.Who.Tardis

The Royal Wedding (and The Doctor too)
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.207632575936320.55003.110298935669685

If the above link doesn't work, you'll need to friend this page:

http://www.facebook.com/The.Doctor.Who.Tardis


----------



## DianaMo

busyba said:


>


I don't remember seeing that in the telecasts...

PS: Your post beat mine by a minute. Great minds think alike.


----------



## pgogborn

DianaMo said:


> Doctor Who Monopoly board
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2kt1umqh=&section=&q=doctor+who#/d2gqb1i[/url]


For real:


> This item is expected at our warehouse on 01 August 2011.
> 
> Limited to 5000 sets, Doctor Who Monopoly features all your favourite heroes, villains, monsters, planets and places >
> http://forbiddenplanet.com/71940-doctor-who-monopoly-limited-edition/


----------



## DianaMo

*Nerd Nite 1.2 - The Ultimate Doctor Who Showdown*



> In the spirit of March Madness I have constructed a bracket and have seeded the Doctors based on how many stories aired in their reign.


http://ironic1.com/2010/05/nerd_nite_12_the_ultimate_doct_3.html

http://ironic1.com/


----------



## DianaMo

More Doctor Who comics / cartoons

http://the-hellish-gnome.deviantart.com/#/d3euocl

Rory's Facebook page (image)
http://the-hellish-gnome.deviantart.com/#/d2tm4ou

The Doctor's Facebook page (image)
http://the-hellish-gnome.deviantart.com/#/d2gqb1i

"Davros' evil plan got me thinking about what the Daleks planned to do once they had exterminated all non-Dalek matter. Here's my what-if scenario. "
http://the-hellish-gnome.deviantart.com/#/d1irj32

Tom Baker Saturday Night Fever
http://risachantag.deviantart.com/#/d3a1w5f



DianaMo said:


> This comic will break your heart.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...035570075.8930.110298935669685&type=1&theater
> 
> http://onceuponageek.com/2011/04/20/elisabeth-sladen-rip/
> 
> http://www.tom-baker.co.uk/pages/content/index.asp?PageID=159
> 
> http://sarahjanetv.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://www.doctorwhonews.net/
> 
> The Elisabeth Sladen Memorial Site
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=193479290690703&index=1


----------



## DianaMo

When I heard that Doctor Who was filming in Utah, I thought that perhaps they'd use some of these locations.

Thrill seekers meet your match with Utah's only Alpine Coaster
http://www.parkcitymountain.com/summer/summer-activities/alpine-coaster

It just seems perfect for a chase scene.

Or...perhaps the human slingshot....

http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Shows/Bert_the_Conqueror/Episodes_Travel_Guides/Utah






Or at least have an Osmond visit the Tardis.


----------



## justen_m

WHO-HOO! I may be smeeking, but I just saw that Season 5 is going to be available for streaming on Netflix starting on 5/9/11!!! Less than a week away!


----------



## Magister

justen_m said:


> WHO-HOO! I may be smeeking, but I just saw that Season 5 is going to be available for streaming on Netflix starting on 5/9/11!!! Less than a week away!


My family will be happy for that. We just finished season 4 again this week.


----------



## DianaMo

Meredith Vieira meets The Doctor'

May 9: TODAYs Meredith Vieira ventures across the pond to check out one of Britains most popular TV shows.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/42955242#42955242

TODAYs Meredith Vieira and the Cybermen
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/42955242#42935325


----------



## pgogborn

I prefer Trinity Wells


----------



## JETarpon

http://www.threadless.com/product/2899/Doctor_Hoo/


----------



## cheesesteak

The Doctor forgot that he has had an American companion before - Perri.


----------



## Anubys

ugh, I had yesterday off and kept thinking it was Saturday night last night. Kept looking for the new episode and then went to TvTorrents to get it. Finally realized that I'm day early just now!


----------



## JohnB1000

You could have built a tardis and gone forwards, the instructions were pretty much included in last weeks episode 

This week (and next) is a two parter and is up on most sites now. It's horrible to think we have this two parter, then one more episode and that's it until the fall. Doctor Who is my TV highlight of the week.


----------



## cheesesteak

A two parter? Crap!


----------



## Maui

Is this version of Doctor Who the one that has 5 seasons available for streaming on Netflix? If so I may start watching it.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Maui said:


> Is this version of Doctor Who the one that has 5 seasons available for streaming on Netflix? If so I may start watching it.


IIRC, the first 4 are streaming and the 5th is dvd only.


----------



## Bryanmc

Was there an episode last night?

I see no thread here and iTunes hasn't released anything yet.


----------



## morac

Bryanmc said:


> Was there an episode last night?
> 
> I see no thread here and iTunes hasn't released anything yet.


Yes there was. I haven't watched it yet since I record it in SD (don't get it in HD) and sometimes Comcast has the HD version On Demand. Last week they didn't though (and it didn't show up for a week).


----------



## Magister

Jstkiddn said:


> IIRC, the first 4 are streaming and the 5th is dvd only.


5th is streaming too. Just added a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## JETarpon

I don't think the Christmas specials are on netflix, though. You'll have to find them somewhere else.


----------



## busyba

cheesesteak said:


> A two parter? Crap!


Even worse... as far as I can tell, part two is *not* airing next Saturday (probably because it's a holiday weekend).


----------



## Jstkiddn

JETarpon said:


> I don't think the Christmas specials are on netflix, though. You'll have to find them somewhere else.


Most of them are! We only had to get one on DVD.


----------



## Jstkiddn

busyba said:


> Even worse... as far as I can tell, part two is *not* airing next Saturday (probably because it's a holiday weekend).


You are correct. They said the next episode would be in two weeks.


----------



## Idearat

busyba said:


> Even worse... as far as I can tell, part two is *not* airing next Saturday (probably because it's a holiday weekend).


Hmm.. not airing here, or not airing anywhere?


----------



## kaszeta

Idearat said:


> Hmm.. not airing here, or not airing anywhere?


I don't think it's airing in the UK either. It's also a holiday weekend for them (Spring Bank Holiday)


----------



## busyba

kaszeta said:


> I don't think it's airing in the UK either. It's also a holiday weekend for them (*Spring Bank Holiday*)


okay, you just made that up.


----------



## JohnB1000

It is airing in the UK ??? Where'd you get that idea ?

http://www.radiotimes.com/ListingsS...74&jspLocation=/jsp/prog_details_fullpage.jsp


----------



## kaszeta

JohnB1000 said:


> It is airing in the UK ??? Where'd you get that idea ?
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/ListingsS...74&jspLocation=/jsp/prog_details_fullpage.jsp


Indeed, you are correct. It's airing in the UK next weekend while we have the Doctor Who marathon instead.


----------



## Idearat

kaszeta said:


> Indeed, you are correct. It's airing in the UK next weekend while we have the Doctor Who marathon instead.


Good, there are alternatives to waiting two weeks for the conclusion. Just a guess, but unless they pause (or BBCA doubles up) then we'll be lagging a week behind them for a while


----------



## pgogborn

Idearat said:


> Good, there are alternatives to waiting two weeks for the conclusion. Just a guess, but unless they pause (or BBCA doubles up) then we'll be lagging a week behind them for a while


There is the 2nd part of the story to come, then one more episode which will be a mid season finale until Autumn/Fall.


----------



## cheesesteak

Idearat said:


> Good, there are alternatives to waiting two weeks for the conclusion...


I've tried to be good this season but BBC America's channel bug and on screen ads bug the crap out of me so I'm probably going to grab a hi-def copy out of the ether this Sunday morning.


----------



## danterner

The bug and ads are annoying, but the worst and most bizarre thing they do are the "Doctor Who Insider" things that air in the middle of the episode. They invariably include clips from portions of the episode that have yet to air and, lately, they terminate in media res -- sometimes right in mid-sente


----------



## busyba

danterner said:


> The bug and ads are annoying, but the worst and most bizarre thing they do are the "Doctor Who Insider" things that air in the middle of the episode. They invariably include clips from portions of the episode that have yet to air and, lately, they terminate in media res -- sometimes right in mid-sente


I think those are clips from the "Doctor Who Confidential"s. Basically a "making of" show that they make for each episode. In the UK they air it right after the episode airs, and I think on a different channel.


----------



## danterner

busyba said:


> I think those are clips from the "Doctor Who Confidential"s. Basically a "making of" show that they make for each episode. In the UK they air it right after the episode airs, and I think on a different channel.


Yes, I watch the Confidentials, and I believe you are right. I wish BBCA would either (1) air the full Confidential following the episode (or anytime, for that matter), or (2) not air it. To air 30 random seconds of it in the middle of the episode is a kind of bizarre middle ground approach I'd rather they not take.


----------



## kaszeta

danterner said:


> The bug and ads are annoying, but the worst and most bizarre thing they do are the "Doctor Who Insider" things that air in the middle of the episode. They invariably include clips from portions of the episode that have yet to air and, lately, they terminate in media res -- sometimes right in mid-sente


And sometimes repeat. My DVR is mostly toast until it's replacement gets here, and I've been watching stuff live (the horrors!). The last episode on BBCA repeated the same "Doctor Who Insider" segment twice.


----------



## JETarpon

So they showed it three times?


----------



## JohnB1000

Here's a link to the Almost People episode thread that's in the UK area.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8543133#post8543133


----------



## hapdrastic

Idearat said:


> Good, there are alternatives to waiting two weeks for the conclusion. Just a guess, but unless they pause (or BBCA doubles up) then we'll be lagging a week behind them for a while


After "Almost People" (the conclusion to "Rebel Flesh", and which airs this Saturday on BBCA), there is only one more episode before the mid-season finale. They're taking a break until fall. So, we'll only be behind for 2 weeks.


----------



## DianaMo

> 'Calling all Doctor Who fans! Epic Win, BBC One's brand new Saturday night entertainment show is looking for people who know all there is to know about Doctor Who. We want people aged 18 and above who are prepared to go up against a fellow fan in a special Doctor Who challenge. The winner could potentially win up to £3000.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_110601_02/Could_You_Pull_Off_an_Epic_Win

After seeing David Tennant on a show like this I know I wouldn't have a chance of winning.


----------



## JohnB1000

Good Man Goes to War in the UK forum

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470767


----------



## danterner

The iOS game 'Doctor Who: The Mazes of Time' is free in the app store now, for a limited time:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/doctor-who-the-mazes-of-time/id404556035?mt=8


----------



## JohnB1000

I would like to get the music used in the show as a ringtone (I can convert from WAV or MP3) - any ideas. I'm talking about the music they use during the exciting parts of the show, not the credits.


----------



## danterner

Best bet is to go to http://www.audiko.net and search for "Doctor Who." Before doing the search, click on the little bi-directional arrow near the search box to change the search engine from Google to Audiko. Or, if you have an iPhone and are jailbroken, use UnlimTunes to do the same, and cut your computer from the equation. A search for "Doctor Who" pulls up lots of results, many of them being the theme song. However, one of the results is "Doctor Who Action Music" and I believe that is precisely the music bit you mean.


----------



## JohnB1000

That's it  Worked perfectly, pulled, edited and ready to go.

Thanks


----------



## busyba

Doctor Who / SNL Digital Short crossover:


----------



## DianaMo

*Little girls TARDIS stolen from her front yard*

http://io9.com/5811584/little-girls-tardis-stolen-from-her-front-yard


----------



## JohnB1000

It's been announced that there will NOT be a full season of Doctor Who in 2012. IT's a little unclear but 2013 is the 50th anniversary and they will run a short season in 2012 with hopefully a bumper season with lots of returning guest stars in 2013.

Bummer !!


----------



## JohnB1000

pteronaut, did you delete your post ? I have email notifications but when I came here to respond yours was gone 



> Where have you seen this?
> 
> http://screenrant.com/doctor-who-season-7-matt-smith-mcrid-118885/
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_110608_01
> 
> BBC is reporting fourteen news episodes with Matt Smith still in the title role.


----------



## JohnB1000

Oh yeah

http://www.ugo.com/tv/doctor-who-no-full-series-2012


----------



## pteronaut

JohnB1000 said:


> pteronaut, did you delete your post ? I have email notifications but when I came here to respond yours was gone


After posting, I found another page that carried the content similar to the link in your last post.


----------



## DianaMo

> "Doctor Who" returns for the second half of Season 6 on Aug. 27, but BBC America will get fans excited with a series of Who specials beginning Aug. 13.
> The specials will focus on the best moments of the Doctor, the monsters and companions, and feature Matt Smith, Amy Pond, Arthur Darvill and Alex Kingston, as well as celebrity fans of the series including Nerdist podcaster Chris Hardwick, Scott Adsit ("30 Rock"), G4 correspondent Alison Haislip, Natalie Morales ("Parks and Recreation") and Mark Sheppard, who played Canton Delaware III in the two-part Season 6 opener.


http://www.redeyechicago.com/entert...cials-bbc-america-20110804,0,797505.htmlstory

If you missed an episode, check for re-runs and also check On-Demand. I've seen the Best of the Doctor there, back episodes and a bunch of Doctor Who Confidentials available there via Comcast OnDemand.


----------



## danterner

DianaMo said:


> http://www.redeyechicago.com/entert...cials-bbc-america-20110804,0,797505.htmlstory
> 
> If you missed an episode, check for re-runs and also check On-Demand. I've seen the Best of the Doctor there, back episodes and a bunch of Doctor Who Confidentials available there via Comcast OnDemand.


For some reason I had it in my mind that the show wasn't returning until April. I'm stoked that it'll be back later this month!


----------



## DianaMo

BBC America Doctor Who videos

http://videos.bbcamerica.com/category/27982471001/Doctor-Who/836176502001/Season-6/

http://videos.bbcamerica.com/video/...on-6/909595913001/Doctor-Who-Top-11-Monsters/


----------



## morac

I was hoping my local Comcast would get BBC America HD by the time Doctor Who came back on. No such luck. Comcast usually adds the latest episode to On Demand in HD, but it can be several weeks before it shows up.


----------



## kaszeta

danterner said:


> For some reason I had it in my mind that the show wasn't returning until April. I'm stoked that it'll be back later this month!


Yeah, something has to get rid of this awful Torchwood aftertaste....


----------



## kmccbf

morac said:


> I was hoping my local Comcast would get BBC America HD by the time Doctor Who came back on. No such luck. Comcast usually adds the latest episode to On Demand in HD, but it can be several weeks before it shows up.


Our local Comcast doesn't have BBC America HD either. Interestingly though it does have BBC America on Demand in HD. So I won't be able to watch Doctor Who live in HD, but if I wait a couple of days I can watch it on demand in HD.


----------



## morac

kmccbf said:


> Our local Comcast doesn't have BBC America HD either. Interestingly though it does have BBC America on Demand in HD. So I won't be able to watch Doctor Who live in HD, but if I wait a couple of days I can watch it on demand in HD.


I wouldn't mind a couple of days, but it the first have of the season, the HD episodes (and frequently the SD ones) took weeks to show up. They actually showed up on Comcast's online streaming before they showed up On Demand.

I put in a request to my local Comcast office asking for the channel and got the usually "thanks for your request" response.


----------



## cheesesteak

I didn't recognize most of the people in the Best Of The Doctor special but I was very surprised to see former NFL defensive lineman, Philadelphia sports radio talk show host and espn commentator Hugh Douglas talking about Doctor Who. I had to do a double take on that. Also, I'm not *that* surprised Reggie Watts was also on the special. I saw him a couple of times when he was the lead singer for one of my favorite bands Soulive. I know he's a wide ranging improvisational performance artist so I can see him being a Whovian.


----------



## DianaMo

Who are American Doctor Who fans?

I know there is Craig Ferguson. Who else is a Whovian?


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> Who are American Doctor Who fans?
> 
> I know there is Craig Ferguson. Who else is a Whovian?


Watch the specials that BBCA is running to get people pumped for the second-half premiere and you'll see a bunch of them.

The only one I can remember off the top of my head is Chris Hardwick.


----------



## phox_mulder

DianaMo said:


> Who are American Doctor Who fans?
> 
> I know there is Craig Ferguson. Who else is a Whovian?


Craig is technically Scottish though.

phox


----------



## pteronaut

phox_mulder said:


> Craig is technically Scottish though.
> 
> phox


Correct, and an actor that has previously appeared on Red Dwarf.


----------



## DianaMo

Craig Ferguson was on Red Dwarf?


----------



## pteronaut

Yes, his first TV appearance was as Confidence in the Season one, Episode 5 story "Confidence and Paranoia"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confidence_and_paranoia


----------



## LoadStar

phox_mulder said:


> Craig is technically Scottish though.


Didn't he become an American citizen?


----------



## pteronaut

In '08


----------



## phox_mulder

LoadStar said:


> Didn't he become an American citizen?


Only a couple of years ago.

He's been a Scottish Doctor Who Fan for much longer than he's been an American.

phox


----------



## balboa dave




----------



## Jstkiddn

balboa dave said:


>


HAHA!! That's great!!


----------



## Magister

Very cool. NONE of my friends watch it. Kills me to have no one to talk to about it. My wife and kids don't count. They don't think about arcs and the only episodes they all remember are about the Weeping Angels, cuz they be scary.


----------



## JohnB1000

Sorry if this is a duplicate of something posted earlier. There was a pretty specific story about 2012 only featuring specials and not a regular season, but Moffat has now refuted that.

http://www.denofgeek.com/television/1027477/steven_moffat_on_doctor_who_in_2012.html



> "First of all, we are airing in 2012," he confirmed. "The only thing that's happening is that we're moving a bit later...There's lots of reasons for that that will become clear quite soon...It is certainly not a reduced episode count."
> 
> "Do you think the BBC would really let that happen? With an average audience of 10 million?", he asked. "Doctor Who's international profile is huge. It's never been more successful. You're not going to reduce a show like this. The opposite is going to happen, in fact."


----------



## cheesesteak

Looks like this Saturday's episode is only 50 minutes long. At least, that's what TiVo's guide data shows? Is this a limited commercials broadcast or is the Doctor Who companions special that follows really stealing 10 minutes from the real show?


----------



## aaronwt

SO does the new season start this weekend?


----------



## Kamakzie

aaronwt said:


> SO does the new season start this weekend?


yup


----------



## Anubys

aaronwt said:


> SO does the new season start this weekend?


oh...I had no idea...how many episodes in this run?


----------



## JohnB1000

I think it's 5 + the christmas special. It might be 6 + 1 I can't get that straight


----------



## balboa dave

There is a compilation/clip/promo series starting this Friday, 8/26, called _Doctor Who Confidential_. It requires a separate Season Pass, and is not the _Best of ... _shows.


----------



## aaronwt

I also see a 3 minute prequel to Let's Kill Hitler listed which is free. It was posted on Amazon VOD a few days ago.


----------



## cheesesteak

balboa dave said:


> There is a compilation/clip/promo series starting this Friday, 8/26, called _Doctor Who Confidential_. It requires a separate Season Pass, and is not the _Best of ... _shows.


I don't see Doctor Who Confidential listed in my TiVo's guide.


----------



## morac

cheesesteak said:


> I don't see Doctor Who Confidential listed in my TiVo's guide.


All 7 episodes aired last night, early morning. They were for previously aired episodes.


----------



## balboa dave

They showed bits of these during the original BBCA airings, but not in their 10 minute entirety. The one with Neil Gaiman reading from his screenplay was my favorite.


----------



## Anubys

So I got the latest ep and will watch it tonight.

Can someone tell me what I else I will need to download? are these "confidentials" worth watching? anything else?


----------



## balboa dave

The Confidentials are brief behind-the-scenes interviews with the cast, crew, and writers for each of the episodes. They're very spoilerific for that episode, but may provide insight into what the episode was meant to be about. So if you like that sort of thing, watch them one at a time after seeing the episode they're about, or all at once if you're caught up already. The seven just shown were for the first half of the season, before the "Let's Kill Hitler" episode, and can be watched before it.


----------



## LoadStar

balboa dave said:


> They showed bits of these during the original BBCA airings, but not in their 10 minute entirety. The one with Neil Gaiman reading from his screenplay was my favorite.


10 minute? Confidentials overseas are full episodes over there (42-44 minutes long).

The 8-10 minute version are what they call or used to call Confidential Cut-Down, and edited to pad out the Doctor Who episode for PBS airing.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Our PBS station has aired Confidential in their entirety during S3/4. Not sure why they didn't before or after that


----------



## phox_mulder

Anubys said:


> Can someone tell me what I else I will need to download? are these "confidentials" worth watching? anything else?


I've watched the full confidentials since the beginning of the recent Dr Who's.

Day after BBC airing, I get both the HD Dr (or at least SD Widescreen), and the Confidential, then watch them both in order.

Took some searching to find last nights confidential, as it wasn't at my usual source.

phox


----------



## balboa dave

DianaMo said:


> *This Week In Doctor Who*
> March 7, 2009 - Vol 12, No 10
> The weekly guide to Doctor Who broadcasts worldwide since 1998.
> by Benjamin F. Elliott
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to The Sarah Jane Adventures - Sarah and the gang get a mini-episode during Red Nose Day for Comic Relief 2009 (Friday 13 March 7PM GMT).
> 
> David Tennant is also involved in the night.
> 
> Doctor Who had a memorable Comic Relief outing in 1999 in the epic tale "The Curse Of Fatal Death", starring Rowan Atkinson as the 9th Doctor and Jonathan Pryce as The Master.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/832
> 
> Please post here if this show is scheduled to air in the US or is found via Youtube, etc.
Click to expand...

This satire was written by Stephen Moffat.


----------



## Magister

balboa dave said:


> This satire was written by Stephen Moffat.


Very awesome. Thanks for that. I recognized everyone but his companion. Who was she?


----------



## busyba

Magister said:


> Very awesome. Thanks for that. I recognized everyone but his companion. Who was she?


I believe that's Julia Sawalha. Probably best known for playing Saffron in Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## danterner

Very funny! Especially in light of the most recent episode ("Let's Kill Hitler") which features a face-off between


Spoiler



River and the Doctor


 that's very reminiscent of the Master/Doctor "meeting with the architect" battle in this clip.


----------



## pgogborn

busyba said:


> I believe that's Julia Sawalha. Probably best known for playing Saffron in Absolutely Fabulous.


Although she is also well known for her role as Lynda Day in Press Gang.

Press Gang being the programme that gave the writer, Steven Moffat, his big break/reputation.

And some say Amy Pond has a touch of the Lynda Day about her >
http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour...gc.r_pw.&fp=9bc2c12fe7b1c385&biw=1101&bih=711


----------



## JohnB1000

There was a really fun interview with Matt Smith tonight on the Friday Night Club radio show. This is a soccer show that previews the weekend's upcoming games. Matt Smith had real fun on it. I learned that he was on his way to playing pro soccer, playing for some professional teams at 16, before a serious back injury curtailed his career.

This is the MP3 link. He appears 10 or so minutes in.

[media]http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/fivelive/5lfd/5lfd_20110916-2240b.mp3[/media]


----------



## pteronaut

For those who haven't noticed, in the last 8 weeks, BBC have aired the final 3 stories from The Sarah Jane Adventures.

They can be found in the usual places.


----------



## DianaMo

I've been watching the first video from The Middleman tv series (Thanks Netflix!).

My description of this series is Doctor Who...without the Doctor or the Tardis.

It has a Sgt. Benton type with a companion and they deal with alien incidents.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Middleman


----------



## DianaMo

Netflix has Red Dwarf series 9 available via instant viewing.



> 2009 3 Episodes
> Aided by the holograph Katrina (Sophie Winkleman), Lister (Craig Charles) and the Red Dwarf crew travel through a portal that transports them to Earth in 2009. After realizing they're nothing but fictional TV characters, the gang frantically searches for the writer who created them. Celebrating Red Dwarf's 21st anniversary, this miniseries reunites the sci-fi sitcom's original cast, including Chris Barrie, Danny John-Jules and Robert Llewellyn.


http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Red-Dwarf/70140428


----------



## pteronaut

Doctor Who to be made into a movie


----------



## hapdrastic

pteronaut said:


> Doctor Who to be made into a movie


That sounds like a horrible idea.


----------



## LoadStar

pteronaut said:


> Doctor Who to be made into a movie


Worst kept secret ever. This was discovered shortly after Tennant left the show; there were several references to "DOCTOR WHO MOVIE" that were discovered about that time. Many believed that Tennant would go on to feature in that, as he was able in between his Royal Shakespearean Theater obligations, although I think this was more wishful thinking than anything else.

I'm a little nervous when they say that they're going to "put aside" everything that the TV show has done, which sounds like a reboot... which sounds like a horrible idea to me.

Other than that, I think a Doctor Who movie wouldn't be a bad thing at all.


----------



## pteronaut

The original Doctor Who movies (Peter Cushing playing the Doctor, with Bernard Cribbins along for the ride), played to the premise of the stories, but not to the canon.


----------



## Kamakzie

Sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## lambertman

The special thing about Doctor Who is the very fact that it has almost 50 years of canon. Doing an alternate-timeline version where none of that exists seemingly can only cheapen the series.

I think the only way it wouldn't suck is if they got Tennant.


----------



## DianaMo

I didn't know Bernard Cribbins was in one of the earlier Doctor Who movies. Thanks for pointing that out.

I looked it up:

Tom Campbell (Bernard Cribbins), a London Special Constable, is on patrol near a jewellery store. Men are burgling the shop and Tom is struck down by their getaway driver before he can stop them. Running to what appears to be a police box to call for backup, Tom enters TARDIS, a time machine inhabited by its creator, Dr. Who (Peter Cushing), along with his niece Louise (Jill Curzon) and his granddaughter Susan (Roberta Tovey).

The Doctor moves TARDIS forward to the year 2150, where they find that London is now an empty landscape of demolished buildings.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daleks_-_Invasion_Earth_2150_AD



pteronaut said:


> The original Doctor Who movies (Peter Cushing playing the Doctor, with Bernard Cribbins along for the ride), played to the premise of the stories, but not to the canon.


----------



## Magister

There is a doc on Netflix about the two Cushing Who movies. It is pretty interesting. It is really about the Daleks thru the stories, but big focus on the movies. Just search Daleks in Netflix.


----------



## morac

There's a Doctor Who game in development for the PS3 and Vita.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/12/09/doctor-who-the-eternity-clock-coming-to-ps3-and-ps-vita/


----------



## JETarpon

Edit: Nevermind. Always look at the date of the article. "April 1, 2009"
http://www.rimmell.com/bbc/news.htm


----------



## Kamakzie

It's still very cool. I wonder what the quality of the recovered signals look like?

EDIT: bummer it was an April fools joke! http://www.combom.co.uk/2011/12/old-tv-signals-not-bouncing-back-to.html


----------



## ewolfr

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bulletin_111211_01/Missing_Eisodes_ecovered



> Two classic episodes of Doctor Who - thought to be missing forever - have been returned to the BBC archive.
> 
> Episode 3 of the William Hartnell adventure "Galaxy 4" and Episode 2 of Patrick Troughton's "The Underwater Menace" were purchased by film collector Terry Burnett at a village fete near Southampton in the early 80s. He had been unaware that the canisters contained material missing from the BBC.


----------



## JETarpon

Goodbye, Amy Pond.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...ye-Amy-Pond-Karen-Gillan-to-leave-Dr-Who.html


----------



## Rainy Dave

Ah dang...I like her character.


----------



## cheesesteak

> It is understood the decision for Gillan to leave the show was mutual.


Diva! 

I don't mind the Ponds going away. They've both become tired of dealing with the Doctor's crap. I hope the Doctor's next companions aren't human. Humanoid, yes but Earthlings, no.


----------



## Kamakzie

I'll miss her long legs!


----------



## murgatroyd

I'll miss Rory.


----------



## Anubys

I'm surprised no one has screamed bloody murder at the casting spoiler! 

I don't care myself, but I can see some people getting very upset...so I suggest editing your post(s) to put things in spoiler text.


----------



## JETarpon

Eh.


----------



## [email protected]

Karen Gillan is the reason I started watching Dr. Who again. She is by far the best of the Doctor's companions. I may end up only watching the episodes penned by Steven Moffat.

But if they are going to replace Karen Gillan, Emma Watson would be my first choice.


----------



## DianaMo

Check out the schedule for BBC America on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day starting at midnight 12/24/11.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/schedule/

http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-who/


----------



## DianaMo

Stormtroopers find the Tardis!


__
https://flic.kr/p/2308260684


----------



## ThePennyDropped

DianaMo said:


> Check out the schedule for BBC America on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day starting at midnight 12/24/11.
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/schedule/
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-who/


I believe David Tennant will be one of the guests on the Nerdist show on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Calebin

I also like Torchwood. Totally worth watching.


----------



## cheesesteak

I guess I'll torrent this. Standard def BBC America is a horrible tv experience. I can deal with commercials. It's their obnoxious channel bug and onscreen ads for other shows that bug the living daylights out of me.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Anywhere to watch the Christmas special online tonigh? I've done something to screw up my cable card and can't get BBCA.......at least until cable company opens back up after the holidays. If it helps I have roku with amazon vod and hulu plus. Or would even be willing to watch on laptop or iPad.


----------



## LoadStar

Jstkiddn said:


> Anywhere to watch the Christmas special online tonigh? I've done something to screw up my cable card and can't get BBCA.......at least until cable company opens back up after the holidays. If it helps I have roku with amazon vod and hulu plus. Or would even be willing to watch on laptop or iPad.


You can find it on Usenet and likely on bittorrent by this point... or if you purchase a UK based proxy service, you could stream it from BBC themselves. I don't know anyone that streams it live here in the states.

Otherwise, it will be made available in short order for purchasing from iTunes and possibly from Amazon.com.


----------



## pteronaut

http://www.expatshield.com , free and works with iPlayer. Limited to PC & Mac only.


----------



## aaronwt

I plan on watching the Christmas special from VUDU or Amazon. FiOS doesn't have BBCA in HD and I'm not about to watch it in SD any more like I used to several years ago.


----------



## pteronaut

Is a Doctor Who / Star Trek:TNG crossover comic a good idea? You decide.

http://www.startrek.com/article/idws-tng-doctor-who-crossover-comic-due-in-may


----------



## Langree

no.


----------



## cheesesteak

Yes, it could be fun. I've always wanted a tv crossover too.


----------



## Dawghows

In answer to the OP's original question: I'll be watching old eps, trying to catch up. After a lifetime of watching one or two episodes here and there, just this month I've started watching episode-by-episode, starting with the Christopher Ecclestine series. Luckily my wife is enjoying it; it would take me a lot longer to catch up if I had to find time to watch them alone. Watching together, I suspect we can catch up before any new episodes come out.


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who - Thriller 
(A Warning To All Future Companions)
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pT9NhozxvE[/media]

The Osmonds and Doctor Who video... 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueVBmiv8RLI[/media]

Doctor Who Music Video to "Motown Special" by the Osmond Brothers.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-uodo3yZyM[/media]


----------



## Lymis

As much as the new episodes are always great, these breaks give us a chance to go back and rewatch periodically - and it's sometimes fun to see how old minor characters or plot threads get picked up or reworked later.


----------



## DianaMo

Lymis said:


> As much as the new episodes are always great, these breaks give us a chance to go back and rewatch periodically - and it's sometimes fun to see how old minor characters or plot threads get picked up or reworked later.


Speaking of which, how long ago was the idea of the Silence actually started?

I noticed that the Doctor's phone had an option for "Silence" instead of "mute". How long have the Silence been tracking him and have they been this obvious about it?

View photo at:
[media]http://chriseccleston.com/wp-content/uploads/image/Superphone.jpg[/media]

Photo is from this page:



> The Ninth Doctor modified Rose's mobile phone  which she dubbed the "superphone"  to give it the ability not just to receive and transmit where ordinary signals would not get through, but powerful enough to be able to make telephone calls to any point in time (even calibrating to the time period of the user).


http://chriseccleston.com/the-ninth-doctor/


----------



## DianaMo

Will Tom Baker appear in Doctor Who's fiftieth anniversary special?
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7215vVM26E[/media]


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> Speaking of which, how long ago was the idea of the Silence actually started?
> 
> I noticed that the Doctor's phone had an option for "Silence" instead of "mute". How long have the Silence been tracking him and have they been this obvious about it?
> 
> View photo at:
> [media]http://chriseccleston.com/wp-content/uploads/image/Superphone.jpg[/media]


The screenshot is of a phone when it is ringing for an incoming call ("Tardis calling"), not when it is connected to a call, so "silence" (as in "silence the ringer") makes sense. "Mute" would be for turning the microphone off during a connected call so that the person on the other end of the line can't hear you.

I think you're overthinking it.


----------



## danterner

Saw this on the way home tonight:


----------



## murgatroyd

Welsh soprano Katherine Jenkins, who appeared in the 2010 Christmas Special "A Christmas Carol", will be one of the contestants this season on ABC's Dancing with the Stars (with partner Mark Ballas).


----------



## phox_mulder

Matt Smith was the Star in a Reasonably Priced Car on the most recent episode of Top Gear (UK).

Don't know when it will air on BBCA though, maybe it already has.


phox


----------



## pteronaut

http://doctorpuppet.tumblr.com/page/2


----------



## cheesesteak

Comcast finally gave me BBCA in hd last week. Of course, now there's nothing on BBCA worth watching until the Doctor comes back.


----------



## danterner

So maybe everyone knew this but me, but just in case:

Apparently there is a semi-improvised series airing on the BBC called True Love, which features both David Tennant and Billie Piper (and also David Morrissey, from "The Next Doctor" Christmas special).


----------



## phox_mulder

danterner said:


> So maybe everyone knew this but me, but just in case:
> 
> Apparently there is a semi-improvised series airing on the BBC called True Love, which features both David Tennant and Billie Piper (and also David Morrissey, from "The Next Doctor" Christmas special).


First episode airs Sunday June 17th.

Unknown if it will appear on BBC America, or will have to be viewed by other means.

Oh, and each episode will revolve around one of those known actors, they won't all be on screen at the same time.

phox


----------



## pteronaut




----------



## morac

The Science of Doctor Who is airing at 9 PM EDT this Saturday on BBC America.


----------



## zordude

I'm totally ready for the "next" Doctor.


----------



## ewolfr

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrEUBl2pacU[/media]

The BBC has posted a preview for the new series


----------



## busyba

The "I'm very cross with you" robot looked like Metroid.


----------



## JimSpence

It would be great if DirecTV went HD with BBCA before the new Doctor Who starts.


----------



## zordude

busyba said:


> The "I'm very cross with you" robot looked like Metroid.


A little, but it clearly wasn't a woman


----------



## morac

I see a Borg lookalike made it to Dr. Who, maybe a nod towards http://io9.com/5918407/a-first-look-at-the-star-trekdoctor-who-crossover-comic 

I'm looking forward to this season since I finally got BBC America HD.


----------



## Kamakzie

When does the new season start? November?


----------



## LoadStar

Kamakzie said:


> When does the new season start? November?


I saw "later this month" on BBC, and "fall" for BBC America. I haven't seen anything more specific.


----------



## cheesesteak

I found the new Doctor Who meets Star Trek graphic novels on the iPad's app store over the weekend. They're pretty good, but short. Three out of the projected eight have been published so far.


----------



## morac

LoadStar said:


> I saw "later this month" on BBC, and "fall" for BBC America. I haven't seen anything more specific.


BBC America has started airing their weekly Dr. Who specials (the ones where C list celebrities talk about Dr. Who) and they are advertising the new season as "coming soon", so I suspect it will start in early to mid September.

BTW next weeks special is "the women of Dr. Who". I'm not sure how they'll make that a full hour if they only stick to the women of the 11th Doctor.


----------



## pgogborn

morac said:


> BTW next weeks special is "the women of Dr. Who". I'm not sure how they'll make that a full hour if they only stick to the women of the 11th Doctor.


I will take a full hour on these two.


----------



## Kamakzie

Just looked over at IMDB.

Asylum of the Daleks
S7, Ep1
Aug. 25, 2012


----------



## LoadStar

Kamakzie said:


> Just looked over at IMDB.
> 
> Asylum of the Daleks
> S7, Ep1
> Aug. 25, 2012


Still not confirmed by the BBC. They tend to be very tight-lipped about the broadcast date, right up until the Radio Times for the week comes out.


----------



## innocentfreak

Quick question. I just finished season 6. Are there any specials other than the Christmas episode to watch before season 7 starts airing?


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> Quick question. I just finished season 6. Are there any specials other than the Christmas episode to watch before season 7 starts airing?


I believe there was only one special so nope, nothing else. Unless you want to watch the "specials" BBC America has been running every week. This week is the "Timey Wimey" special (yes really).


----------



## lambertman

These current specials are only for the die-est of die-hards. They're basically "I Love the '80s", but about Doctor Who.

Elsewhere, since they've scheduled a screening of Asylum of the Daleks in NYC on 8/25, I think we can rule that out as a premiere date. 9/1 I hope? (I'm out on 9/8.)


----------



## LoadStar

Moffatt has confirmed September as the month, but hasn't disclosed the actual day.


----------



## Kamakzie

Someone on IMDB named Steven Moffat responded to my thread in the Doctor Who forum. Not sure if it was really him or not but he said he thinks it will air on the same night over here on BBC America. He still isn't sure of an exact premiere date though.


----------



## morac

Kamakzie said:


> Someone on IMDB named Steven Moffat responded to my thread in the Doctor Who forum. Not sure if it was really him or not but he said he thinks it will air on the same night over here on BBC America. He still isn't sure of an exact premiere date though.


Isn't that how they did it last season?


----------



## trainman

morac said:


> Isn't that how they did it last season?


If I recall correctly, all the episodes aired on the same day as they did in the UK except the last couple of the first half of the season -- those two episodes aired in the UK on May 28 and June 4, respectively, but were delayed a week in the US because BBC America didn't air an episode on May 28 (Memorial Day weekend).


----------



## vertigo235

LoadStar said:


> Still not confirmed by the BBC. They tend to be very tight-lipped about the broadcast date, right up until the Radio Times for the week comes out.


I wonder why, doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Malcontent

LoadStar said:


> Moffatt has confirmed September as the month, but hasn't disclosed the actual day.


http://www.digitalspy.com/british-t...o-series-seven-us-premiere-date-revealed.html



> BBC America has confirmed the US premiere date for the new series of Doctor Who.
> 
> The sci-fi drama's seventh run will debut on Saturday, September 8 at 9/8c, new on-air promos have revealed.


----------



## morac

The Premiere is actually this Saturday (9/1) at 9 PM, not on 9/8 as the previous post said. That's what the promo from this past Saturday said as well as the guide data is showing. 

It's preceded by a marathon of season 6 episodes and the 2011 Christmas special


----------



## DianaMo

David Tennant Virgin Media ad (web edition)
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YalxuLlP2RM[/media]

Why a Police Box?
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3mud9mkKxs[/media]

Doctor Who Meets Star Wars Episode I - The Prequel Menace
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84TkQxWnBYs[/media]


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## ACoolDude

DianaMo said:


>


There's this to get a quick fix.

or this


----------



## Kamakzie

ACoolDude said:


>


In the words of George Takei... "oh my!"


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who - the top ten best Doctors
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/8463377/Doctor-Who-the-top-ten-best-Doctors.html

So who was excluded?


----------



## DianaMo

ALTON BROWN cooks DOCTOR WHO style: DORK FORK - Episode 1 28,948 views as I type this.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZhSzLx5eBg[/media]


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> Doctor Who - the top ten best Doctors
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/8463377/Doctor-Who-the-top-ten-best-Doctors.html
> 
> So who was excluded?





Spoiler



Colin Baker (#6)


----------



## DianaMo

Who else? I'm counting at least one more...perhaps two depending on how fussy we want to be about counting Doctor Who actors.


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> Who else? I'm counting at least one more...perhaps two depending on how fussy we want to be about counting Doctor Who actors.


???

There have been 11 Doctors. The article lists the "Top Ten Doctors". So there's only one left out.

That's just math.


----------



## busyba

Unless you think we should count Rowan Atkinson and Richard E. Grant and Jim Broadbent and Hugh Grant and Joanna Lumley.

Personally, I don't.


----------



## DianaMo

and still I think at least two more.


----------



## busyba

Peter Cushing and who else?


----------



## Dargon

busyba said:


> Peter Cushing and who else?


Maybe Michael Jayston?


----------



## dtle

In tangent news, John Barrowman (Cpt. Jack Harkness) hosted Tuesday's episode of "Attack of the Show" on G4TV. If they are doing the same as last few weeks, he should be hosting for this whole week.


----------



## danterner

dtle said:


> In tangent news, John Barrowman (Cpt. Jack Harkness) hosted Tuesday's episode of "Attack of the Show" on G4TV. If they are doing the same as last few weeks, he should be hosting for this whole week.


It was recently announced that he'll be playing a role in the new CW Green Arrow show "Arrow," too.


----------



## TonyD79

busyba said:


> * SPOILER *


They got it right.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Dargon said:


> Maybe Michael Jayston?


Who? He was in the show in 1986, but was never the Doctor!

Of course, David morissey was (arguably) "a" Doctor in 2008's Christmas episode, The Next Doctor.


----------



## DianaMo

Just for kicks, I'm counting these as two.

Richard Hurndall & William Hartnell (First Doctor)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Five_Doctors

and of course, Peter Cushing who was in two Doctor Who movies including Daleks - Invasion Earth: 2150 A.D.


----------



## busyba

Cushing wasn't a Time Lord though. He was just some guy.


----------



## Dargon

TonyTheTiger said:


> Who? He was in the show in 1986, but was never the Doctor!
> 
> Of course, David morissey was (arguably) "a" Doctor in 2008's Christmas episode, The Next Doctor.


He played the Valeyard, who turned out to be later, evil, incarnation of the Doctor.

I guess we could also throw in Catherine Tate, as the Doctor Donna.


----------



## TonyD79

With this kind of counting, do Tennant and Smith count twice?


----------



## DianaMo

Love this!


----------



## JETarpon

Gesture based universal remote control.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ee4a/?srp=2


----------



## Bettamojo5

JETarpon said:


> Gesture based universal remote control.
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ee4a/?srp=2


Got mine in the mail yesterday. Sonic Remotes are Cool!


----------



## aaronwt

That sounds like alot of work using the Sonic Screwdriver as a remote. Although it would probably be pretty cool.


----------



## cstelter

JimSpence said:


> It would be great if DirecTV went HD with BBCA before the new Doctor Who starts.


Ahhhrg!! I've been waiting forever for BBCHD on DirecTV too. My kids are off school today and left the left TV on. Walked by and heard Dr. Who Theme song, so clicked 'info' to see what was on and low and behold-- the screen said I was watching BBCAHD.

A little googling shows that it turned on mid August. Now I'm ornery mad. I watched all the new episodes this fall off my season pass which is tied to the old SD channel, unaware that the HD channel was available!

Anyway, I see this was mentioned over in the Copper thread, but I don't read that one so I figured I'd make some noise about it in this thread in case anyone else is as out of touch as I am.


----------



## Jstkiddn

cstelter said:


> Ahhhrg!! I've been waiting forever for BBCHD on DirecTV too. My kids are off school today and left the left TV on. Walked by and heard Dr. Who Theme song, so clicked 'info' to see what was on and low and behold-- the screen said I was watching BBCAHD.
> 
> A little googling shows that it turned on mid August. Now I'm ornery mad. I watched all the new episodes this fall off my season pass which is tied to the old SD channel, unaware that the HD channel was available!
> 
> Anyway, I see this was mentioned over in the Copper thread, but I don't read that one so I figured I'd make some noise about it in this thread in case anyone else is as out of touch as I am.


If you had a TiVo it would tell you that you had a new channel available.


----------



## robojerk

http://www.bustedtees.com/boovsangel


----------



## cheesesteak

Is anybody else reading the Doctor Who/TNG crossover comic book series?


----------



## GTuck

cheesesteak said:


> Is anybody else reading the Doctor Who/TNG crossover comic book series?


How did I not know this existed? How is it? I see I can buy all the issues on iBooks, just want to get a little review before I spend the cash.


----------



## LoadStar

cheesesteak said:


> Is anybody else reading the Doctor Who/TNG crossover comic book series?


No thanks. Crossover stories for me were always the most cringeworthy of fan fic. I don't care if this is professionally written, it will still seem like bad fan fic to me. All it would need would be a Mary Sue character dropped in the middle of it to be complete.


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who mentioned in Prodigy Online newsletter Dec 1991


----------



## cheesesteak

GTuck said:


> How did I not know this existed? How is it? I see I can buy all the issues on iBooks, just want to get a little review before I spend the cash.


I think there are two issues left to be published yet. I've been buying them issue by issue which is the more expensive way of doing it instead of waiting for the entire book to be published.


----------



## JohnB1000

Tardis Mug 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...354146103124.344011.9465008123&type=1&theater


----------



## KenDC

Just a reminder that the Christmas Special is on Christmas day @ 9pm. Don't forget to record if you are not able to watch it live. The Snowmen is the title. It looks like BBCA is having a DH Marathon up to and after this eposide as well.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/12/19/3148766/a-scary-victorian-doctor-who-christmas.html


----------



## TonyTheTiger

What is DH????

Is it like DW?


----------



## allan

TonyTheTiger said:


> What is DH????
> 
> Is it like DW?


Who?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## KenDC

The W is silent but you still put in in there? Sorry. of course, DW.


----------



## danterner

Doctor Hoo


----------



## KenDC

danterner said:


> Doctor Hoo


This is better:


----------



## cheesesteak

DH is the new spin off show Doctor How.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Doctor What?


----------



## Dawghows

So bummed that the Christmas special is actually showing on Christmas Day. I'll be at my mother's house, and she doesn't have BBC America. I was hoping it would air sometime this week so I could see it before we started our travels. Unless I can find a live stream or something, the earliest I'll be able to see it will be Thursday the 27th.


----------



## pteronaut

Time to get British DW loving pen pals.

Royal Mail Unveils Doctor Who Stamps










£6.60p ($10.65) worth of postage.


----------



## pteronaut

Home built TARDIS apparently bigger on the inside.


----------



## pteronaut

Here you go, the contents of the link I posted above, this time without blog spam. (Jump to 1:11 for the goodies)


----------



## ACoolDude

pteronaut said:


> Here you go, the contents of the link I posted above, this time without blog spam. (Jump to 1:11 for the goodies)


Wow, it's smaller on the outside.


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone else notice this? I found this meme....


----------



## JETarpon

How is that a meme?


----------



## DianaMo

I figure any image with text added that gets passed around FB is a meme...


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## Philosofy

DianaMo said:


> I figure any image with text added that gets passed around FB is a meme...


Who's the guy on the right?


----------



## pteronaut

Looks like Rory Williams to me, he has died many times.


----------



## DianaMo

I love make your own Tardis projects. Has anyone made a Tardis ?
I want to...someday...


----------



## DianaMo

Does Nina Toussaint-White (Mels Pond) appear in the Snowmen episode of Doctor Who? It isn't listed here: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2804975/
but I still think she shows up at the very end of it.










Spoilers galore at: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Snowmen


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> Does Nina Toussaint-White (Mels Pond) appear in the Snowmen episode of Doctor Who? It isn't listed here: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2804975/
> but I still think she shows up at the very end of it.


There definitely was a black girl in the graveyard with Oswin during the scene at the end that appeared to take place in the modern era.

Whether or not that was the same actress that played Mels, I'm not in a position to know.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## lambertman

BBC America is diving into the classic series with a monthly serial, one from each Doctor.

It starts this Sunday night (1/27) with "The Aztecs."


----------



## caslu

Man I hope this is true... 11 Doctors


----------



## DianaMo

lambertman said:


> BBC America is diving into the classic series with a monthly serial, one from each Doctor.
> 
> It starts this Sunday night (1/27) with "The Aztecs."





> BBC America is to celebrate the fiftieth anniversary of Doctor Who by showing one story from each of the first eleven Doctors, as part of a strand titled Doctor Who: The Doctors Revisited.


http://www.doctorwhonews.net/2013/01/the-first-doctor-on-bbc-america.html

Doctor Who schedule on BBC America
http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-who/schedule/


----------



## whoknows55

DianaMo said:


>


Been there, done that. I spent a little bit of time to see if any of the stones were different or set apart.


----------



## Ozzie72

caslu said:


> Man I hope this is true... 11 Doctors


Hmmm...I don't know. The fan in me squees in delight at the thought, but I think it would be so hard to pull off convincingly. The show has thrown in photo homages to past Doctors (_The Next Doctor_ and _The Eleventh Hour_ are recent examples), and those have been brilliant. Trying to insert old footage into a new story is very dicey, and just as likely leads to Yul Brynner warning against the dangers of smoking.

I think I'd prefer to see callbacks to earlier, classic-series Doctors and a "The Four Doctors" episode with McGann, Eccleston, Tennant, and Smith. Since so much of the characterization of the Doctor since the rebirth of the series has involved his dark tendencies coming out of his actions in the Time War and his occasional relapses to that headspace ("Time Lord victorious", anyone?), I think Moffet and Gatiss could fashion a whiz-bang of a fall-and-redemption story that involves the Doctor literally saving himself, his past incarnations banding together to pull him back from the brink of total ruin, while showing some of what we've missed between the McGann TV movie and the series return.

I do like the idea of River Song being the driving force behind gathering the Doctors, and I think that could work as part of something like the idea above.


----------



## Ozzie72

Oh, and since I've been meaning to post about this for a while...if you're into podcasts and aren't listening to the Doctor Who Podcast, get thee to a download device! It's a great show with reviews of all things Who, interviews, news and rumor discussion, etc. The 2 most recent shows dealt with the hosts' review of their predictions for 2012 and new predictions for 2013, and a dissection of one host's earlier assertion that _Genesis of the Daleks_ is the worst story of the first 20 years of Doctor Who.

Two thumbs up!

http://thedoctorwhopodcast.com/


----------



## busyba

I've heard that Doctor Who returns Easter Saturday, March 30th.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## TomK

The upcoming episodes:

706. Written by Steven Moffat &#8211; Saturday 30th March
707. Written by Neil Cross &#8211; Saturday 6th April
708. Written by Mark Gatiss &#8211; Saturday 13th April
709. Written by Neil Cross &#8211; Saturday 20th April
710. Written by Stephen Thompson &#8211; Saturday 27th April
711. Written by Mark Gatiss &#8211; Saturday 4th May
712. Written by Neil Gaiman &#8211; Saturday 11th May
713. Written by Steven Moffat &#8211; Saturday 18th May


----------



## DianaMo

I want this bumper sticker...


----------



## busyba

Me too, but without the improper periods.


----------



## DianaMo

Bowling anyone?



> In an epic battle across space and time,Team Nerdist (including WIL WHEATON!) challenged Doctor Who and his companions to a competition for the ages. Their arena was an alien land (San Diego Comic-Con International) and the game was one of the greatest of all time - BOWLING.


Team Doctor Who:
Matt Smith - The Doctor
Karen Gillan - Amy Pond
Arthur Darvill - Rory Williams
Steven Moffat - Lead Writer and Executive Producer

Team Nerdist :
Chris Hardwick - Founder
Wil Wheaton - Uber Geek, Fez Enthusiast
Alex Albrecht - Host, 4 Points
Chloe Dykstra - Host, Just Cos

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQfvLpfXe2U[/media]


----------



## busyba

OMFG, that is so full of concentrated win.


----------



## murgatroyd

busyba said:


> I've heard that Doctor Who returns Easter Saturday, March 30th.


Maybe the lineup people will get my BBC America Guide Data fixed by then.


----------



## DianaMo

DianaMo said:


> Bowling anyone?
> 
> Team Doctor Who:
> Matt Smith - The Doctor
> Karen Gillan - Amy Pond
> Arthur Darvill - Rory Williams
> Steven Moffat - Lead Writer and Executive Producer
> 
> Team Nerdist :
> Chris Hardwick - Founder
> Wil Wheaton - Uber Geek, Fez Enthusiast
> Alex Albrecht - Host, 4 Points
> Chloe Dykstra - Host, Just Cos
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQfvLpfXe2U[/media]












I like the idea of the Tardis landing at Wrigley Field. However, since their top guy mentioned he didn't know what softball is, (see above video) I'm thinking he might also not know a lot about Chicago baseball. (Yes, I know this isn't Wrigley Field, but the Doctor really should find out why the Cubs haven't won a World Series in their new ballpark.)


----------



## DianaMo

I'd really like to see David Tennant visit the Conan show someday.

I get the impression though, that Conan has never watched Doctor Who.
Does anyone else get this impression from this interview?

Karen Gillan at Conan show 2012-09-27
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b1DXpaUpSw[/media]


----------



## Jonathan_S

busyba said:


> OMFG, that is so full of concentrated win.


That was pretty awesome. Loved the tardis ball and Will's invert the tachyon stream graphic.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who's who? 
David Tennant bumps into fellow former Time Lord Sylvester McCoy as he attends BBC Audio Awards*

By CHLOE THOMAS
PUBLISHED: 21:01 EST, 27 January 2013

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Sylvester-McCoy-attends-BBC-Audio-Awards.html


----------



## Mars Rocket

In case people weren't paying attention, McCoy plays Radagast in the Hobbit, albeit with so much makeup he was practically unrecognizable.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## Ozzie72

DianaMo said:


>


Brilliant.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

Does is seem like Christopher Eccleston is really NOT a Doctor Who fan?

Christopher Eccleston Interview Doctor Who 50th Anniversary
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdU_YxzRjbU[/media]


----------



## LoadStar

DianaMo said:


> Does is seem like Christopher Eccleston is really NOT a Doctor Who fan?
> 
> Christopher Eccleston Interview Doctor Who 50th Anniversary
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdU_YxzRjbU[/media]


Hard to say if it's just that he's not a fan. I know he was quite put off about the way he was treated while on the show, and the way his departure was handled (what with the BBC making up a statement then attributing it to him). I haven't watched the linked video, but I know that he has said in the past that he has almost zero interest in returning for any reason whatsoever.

Edit: ok, I went back and watched it. I get the impression that (besides for the aforementioned issues) that for him, "The Doctor" was nothing more than a role that he played once upon a time, no more or less important or memorable than any other role he played on stage and in TV and movies.


----------



## busyba

LoadStar said:


> I know he was quite put off about the way he was treated while on the show, and the way his departure was handled (what with the BBC making up a statement then attributing it to him).


I hadn't heard about either of those two things. I don't suppose you have any links to some info on that?


----------



## danterner

busyba said:


> I hadn't heard about either of those two things. I don't suppose you have any links to some info on that?


I'm curious what the quote was as well, because there's one in particular I remember hearing about that I found kind of off-putting and sad. I don't remember it precisely, but it had to do about whether he would return to Doctor Who and the reply was along the lines of "you should never return to drink from a river you've @&$! in"

ETA: found the quote - I was a bit off but I think the general meaning applies: "No, I never bathe in the same river twice."


----------



## LoadStar

busyba said:


> I hadn't heard about either of those two things. I don't suppose you have any links to some info on that?


Here's an article which touches on his disagreement with the powers that be:
http://www.denofgeek.us/tv/doctor-w...cleston-is-this-why-he-really-quit-doctor-who

And here's the article that previously included the misattributed statement:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10312426


----------



## busyba

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who and James Bond actor Bernard Horsfall dies aged 82
Horsfall starred alongside three successive Doctors and was also known for wartime drama Enemy at the Door

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...ames-bond-actor-bernard-horsfall-dies-aged-82


----------



## DianaMo

6 Degrees of Separation From Doctor Who
BY KEN DENMEAD01.28.136:00 AM

http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2013/01/6-degrees-doctor-who/

*Doctor Who Actor	Steps to Wil Wheaton Via Actor*

William Hartnell	2	Denholm Elliott
Patrick Troughton	3	Patricia Medina, Claude Akins
Jon Pertwee	2	Hermione Baddeley
Tom Baker	2	Denholm Elliott
Peter Davison	3	Ben Kingsley, John Cusack
Colin Baker	3	Ingrid Pitt, Patrick Stewart
Sylvester McCoy	2	Bill Moseley
Paul McGann	2	Kiefer Sutherland
Christopher Ecclestron	2	Derek Jacobi
David Tennant	2	Anton Yelchin
Matt Smith	2	Jennifer Morrison



DianaMo said:


> Bowling anyone?
> 
> Team Doctor Who:
> Matt Smith - The Doctor
> Karen Gillan - Amy Pond
> Arthur Darvill - Rory Williams
> Steven Moffat - Lead Writer and Executive Producer
> 
> Team Nerdist :
> Chris Hardwick - Founder
> Wil Wheaton - Uber Geek, Fez Enthusiast
> Alex Albrecht - Host, 4 Points
> Chloe Dykstra - Host, Just Cos
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQfvLpfXe2U[/media]


----------



## DianaMo

Dead Ringers meets Doctor Who at Christmas - Comedy Greats - BBC





What ever happened to the Dead Ringers show?


----------



## DianaMo

Does anyone know the story that goes with this photo?


----------



## busyba

Probably just a random photo shoot for some magazine and the photographer thought it would look cool if David jumped off the platform as he took the picture.


----------



## pgogborn

The little black number, beard and deck shoes point to:










(2011)


----------



## Anubys

pgogborn said:


> The little black number, beard and deck shoes point to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2011)


That belongs in the pictures that make you giggle thread (note the names on top).


----------



## danterner

Anubys said:


> That belongs in the pictures that make you giggle thread (note the names on top).


Ha! She should have shaved.


----------



## pgogborn

For an additional giggle - Shakespeare's title "Much ado about *nothing*" is an Elizabethan double entendre.


----------



## Bettamojo5

Happy Groundhog Day Doctor Who Fans!


----------



## DianaMo

When I first heard of this series I thought that they should get David Tennant for this program. Looks like they did.

*Shakespeare Uncovered*
Next episode: Hamlet With David Tennant

Fri 2/8 8:00 PM PBS Central time 1 hour TV-PG

Actor David Tennant tries to unravel the meaning of Shakespeare's "Hamlet" and why it is considered by many to be the greatest play Shakespeare ever wrote.

* Hamlet with David Tennant*



> PREVIEW: To be, or not to be: that is the question. David Tennant meets fellow actors whove taken on Hamlet and compares notes on how to play a character thats been played, probably, a million different ways.


http://www.pbs.org/wnet/shakespeare-uncovered/video/hamlet-with-david-tennant/


----------



## Unbeliever

I've seen Tennant's Hamlet.

Weird, "modern, but not." For example, Hamlet's monologues/soliloquies are told to Surveillance Cameras, with the "surveillance camera video effects" and all.

It's a full 3 hours. Patrick Stewart is also in it.


--Carlos V.


----------



## DianaMo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYXKN40amZg[/media]


----------



## JETarpon




----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who Personality Quiz: Which Companion Are You?

http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophenia/2012/12/doctor-who-personality-quiz-which-companion-are-you/


----------



## pgogborn

Donna.

*Edit *I am relieved I am not an archaeologist..


----------



## ThePennyDropped

JETarpon said:


>


Are you my Mummy?


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

The Tardis stroller. I think the Duggars could use one of these.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Medic!!!!!!


Diana desperately needs a Doctor, STAT!


----------



## DianaMo

I love the idea of these guys representing the first DW, just before Hartnell's Doctor Who.


----------



## pteronaut

Saw this CAPTCHA today:


----------



## Kamakzie

pteronaut said:


> Saw this CAPTCHA today:


LOL


----------



## DianaMo

DianaMo said:


> I love the idea of these guys representing the first DW, just before Pertwee's Doctor Who.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

Check out this artist's Dalektable artwork. (I couldn't resist)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/ton...and-fiends?ref=work_carousel_work_portfolio_1


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## TonyTheTiger

3D Who! Yummy!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21413511


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## busyba

People noticed; they just assumed it was a continuity error.


----------



## pgogborn

In a subsequent episode as a key part of the plot the Doctor went back on Amy's timeline. One of the scenes showed him talking to Amy with his jacket on with the 'other' Doctor in the background. 

Amy had her eyes closed (because of the Angels), she did not realize there was two Doctors in the room.


----------



## TonyTheTiger




----------



## DianaMo

Also see:
http://bretwebsterimages.photoshelt...-Native-American-Expression/G0000eG6snKx4Mdo/


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## pteronaut

So Doctor, why do you hate Russia?


----------



## DianaMo

The other one...not a turtle.


----------



## DianaMo

> Susan Campbell (born Arkytior) was the assumed name of a Time Lord who was a granddaughter of the Doctor. She travelled with him during his first incarnation and reunited with him during his fifth (TV: The Five Doctors) and eighth incarnations.


http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Susan_Foreman


----------



## Kamakzie

She sort of looks a little like Talia Shire.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## pteronaut

Spoiler


Spoiler



50th Anniversary Special Spoiler.


Spoiler



From a Doctor to Harry Potter cast member (David Tennant), now Harry Potter cast member to a Doctor (David Bradley, "Argus Filch" who will be playing the part of the late William Hartnell in the documentary about the show's creation).

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...t-picture-from-an-adventure-in-space-and-time

Daleks Invade London (BBC.co.uk *Autoplay video at link*)


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

A Doctor Who/Star Trek comic is coming!
Speaking of completely improbable comic book crossovers, here's something completely different. This May, IDW Publishing will release an Eleventh Doctor/The Next Generation mash-up comic book starring The Doctor, Rory, Amy, Picard, Worf, Data, Geordi, Troi, and Riker
http://io9.com/5884067/a-doctor-whostar-trek-comic-is-coming

SCOOP: Doctor Who/Star Trek  The Official Crossover
http://www.bleedingcool.com/2012/02/10/scoop-doctor-who-star-trek-official-crossover/


----------



## tlrowley

DianaMo said:


> A Doctor Who/Star Trek comic is coming!
> Speaking of completely improbable comic book crossovers, here's something completely different. This May, IDW Publishing will release an Eleventh Doctor/The Next Generation mash-up comic book starring The Doctor, Rory, Amy, Picard, Worf, Data, Geordi, Troi, and Riker
> http://io9.com/5884067/a-doctor-whostar-trek-comic-is-coming
> 
> SCOOP: Doctor Who/Star Trek  The Official Crossover
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2012/02/10/scoop-doctor-who-star-trek-official-crossover/


Wrong February - those are from 2012! All 8 issues of the comic have already been issued. I'm not a comic reader, so I don't know if it was "good", but I enjoyed it!


----------



## dtle

Potential spoiler about 50th Anniversary special.



Spoiler



The 50th Anniversary special episode is likely to provide the exit point for Smith, who is expected to regenerate into the 12th Time Lord.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## TonyD79

pteronaut said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 50th Anniversary Special Spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> From a Doctor to Harry Potter cast member (David Tennant), now Harry Potter cast member to a Doctor (David Bradley, "Argus Filch" who will be playing the part of the late William Hartnell in the documentary about the show's creation).
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...t-picture-from-an-adventure-in-space-and-time
> 
> Daleks Invade London (BBC.co.uk *Autoplay video at link*)


Hmm. Works for me, I guess. And not unprecedented.

but...



Spoiler



He is going to play someone in a "documentary?" Think it is a docudrama.



Also..



Spoiler



He has been on Doctor Who quite recently...AND..this is on IMDB already.


----------



## LoadStar

dtle said:


> Potential spoiler about 50th Anniversary special.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The 50th Anniversary special episode is likely to provide the exit point for Smith, who is expected to regenerate into the 12th Time Lord.


Yeah... umm... it's the Mirror. Needless to say, I'm rather dubious of this rumor.


----------



## pteronaut

RIP Ray Cusick, designer of the Daleks.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21563344


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

My guess is that he absorbed the regenerations from all the timelords lost in the time war.

What do you think?


----------



## robojerk

DianaMo said:


> My guess is that he absorbed the regenerations from all the timelords lost in the time war.
> 
> What do you think?


When River healed him after she poisoned him, using up the rest of her regenerations, I always liked the idea he gained then.


----------



## TonyD79

robojerk said:


> When River healed him after she poisoned him, using up the rest of her regenerations, I always liked the idea he gained then.


Or the limit on regenerations was imposed by the Time Lords. No Gallifrey, no limit.

It is already in canon. The Master was granted more regenerations for helping the Time Lords. Plus, the Master is onto his 16th incarnation, at least. Probably 17 if they ever bring him back.

And Romana used up several in one sequence way back. If they are truly limited, why would she do that?

Then there is the whole question of the Valeyard....


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## eddyj

robojerk said:


> When River healed him after she poisoned him, using up the rest of her regenerations, I always liked the idea he gained then.


Or he was "reset", so he gets 12 more.


----------



## DianaMo

_Is this the latest Doctor Who Prom or something different?_

BBC Showcase Marks 50 Years of Doctor Who with Symphonic Spectacular
By Kevin Wicks | Posted on Tuesday, February 26th, 2013

http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophen...ars-of-doctor-who-with-symphonic-spectacular/


----------



## LoadStar

DianaMo said:


> _Is this the latest Doctor Who Prom or something different?_
> 
> BBC Showcase Marks 50 Years of Doctor Who with Symphonic Spectacular
> By Kevin Wicks | Posted on Tuesday, February 26th, 2013
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophen...ars-of-doctor-who-with-symphonic-spectacular/


Something different. I'm not familiar with this special.

The two Doctor Who Proms were filmed at the Royal Albert Hall. The first was hosted by Freema Agyeman, and the second was hosted by Matt Smith, Karen Gillan, and Arthur Darvill.

This one looks closer to "Doctor Who: A Celebration," which was a special on BBC for the Children in Need campaign in 2006.


----------



## DianaMo

Paul McCartney is asked "What would you do if you had a time machine?"

http://themaccareport.com/news/MaccaReportfr.htm#anchor1053342


----------



## LoadStar

LoadStar said:


> Something different. I'm not familiar with this special.


As it turns out, this isn't a special. I don't even think it was filmed. "BBC Worldwide Showcase" is basically a convention for executives who buy television shows for stations and networks around the world. This year's "theme" was Doctor Who, and this was a show put on for the attendees of the conference.

Edit: it looks like it's basically a repeat of a show they performed at the Sydney Opera House in Australia in December. The only difference appears to be that Alex Kingston co-hosted those shows.


----------



## DianaMo

Thanks for researching that. Has there been a recent Doctor Who Prom?


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

Is there a story behind this one?


----------



## LoadStar

DianaMo said:


> Thanks for researching that. Has there been a recent Doctor Who Prom?


The two Proms were in '08 and '10, and "Doctor Who: A Celebration" (a similar type of concert) was in '06.


----------



## robojerk

Just hit my Facebook feed


----------



## ewolfr

http://herocomplex.latimes.com/tv/doctor-who-ice-warriors-cybermen-and-london-in-shows-return/

A short teaser has released for the new episodes next month.


----------



## LoadStar

ewolfr said:


> http://herocomplex.latimes.com/tv/doctor-who-ice-warriors-cybermen-and-london-in-shows-return/
> 
> A short teaser has released for the new episodes next month.


That was the trailer attached to the end of the Christmas special.


----------



## DianaMo

I'd like to see series 4 and 5 of the Sarah Jane Adventures.

Have they aired on BBC AM, Syfy or PBS yet?


----------



## Kamakzie

I didn't realize they aired the season 5 eps after Elizabeth Sladen died! Looks like only 6 eps.


----------



## DianaMo

Kamakzie said:


> I didn't realize they aired the season 5 eps after Elizabeth Sladen died! Looks like only 6 eps.


I don't know if they aired...but they do seem to be available via DVD.

Wish Netflix would add these...or BBC AM...or PBS...


----------



## DianaMo

*
FFA Students Drive Tractors To School*


> ABC Newschannel 20's Alicia Lewis interviews Pleasant Plains High School FFA students on the importance of Drive Your Tractor to School Day.


http://wics.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_9784.shtml


----------



## DianaMo

My family watched the Battleship movie last night.


----------



## DianaMo

David Tennant in Virgin Media: TiVo® Service Three Tennants advert (UK)
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwI36zkdweM[/media]

Is David Tennant's TiVo ad too similar to Doctor Who?
http://io9.com/5900422/is-david-tennants-tivo-ad-too-similar-to-doctor-who

There is a collection of these ads...

David Tennant in Virgin Media: TiVo® Service Undelete advert (UK)
(You know, the Cybermen needed to be included for a DW version of UNdelete.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9db3szzxY6c#!


----------



## busyba

The YouTube channel has a ton of videos, which is the one the BBC objected to?


----------



## DianaMo

I wonder which earned David Tennant a better paycheck? His role in the Harry Potter movie or his entire work as Doctor Who?

Does anyone know?


----------



## busyba

DianaMo said:


> I wonder which earned David Tennant a better paycheck? His role in the Harry Potter movie or his entire work as Doctor Who?


He was in only one of the seven movies, and for about 5-10 minutes total, right?

I don't think an actor gets a huge payday for a role like that, even if it is in a multi-billion-dollar franchise.

I doubt he got any points.


----------



## DianaMo

> Piper was considered a coup signing by the programme makers who were keen to revive the cult classic for modern audiences, so much so that the BBC is said to have paid £210,000 to encourage her to stay for the second series in 2005 after she wavered over typecasting fears.
> Tennant was offered just £166,0000 for his role as the time lord. The BBC said at the time: 'Her deal is what she deserves as she's a favourite with fans.'


Read more: http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/article-1719430/How-rich-Billie-Piper.html

This doesn't answer the question.... just a start....


----------



## Philosofy

I have a question for the Dr. Who experts. Riversong was introduced when David Tennant was the Dr. After Tennant, we got Matt Smith and Amy Pond, who had a daughter named Melody Pond, which was then mis-translated into Riversong. When Riversong was introduced, was the whole "daughter of a companion" thing in the works, or was Amy Pond named so that could happen, or did someone really clever make that leap after both characters were introduced?


----------



## JETarpon

The world will never know.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Philosofy said:


> I have a question for the Dr. Who experts. Riversong was introduced when David Tennant was the Dr. After Tennant, we got Matt Smith and Amy Pond, who had a daughter named Melody Pond, which was then mis-translated into Riversong. When Riversong was introduced, was the whole "daughter of a companion" thing in the works, or was Amy Pond named so that could happen, or did someone really clever make that leap after both characters were introduced?


I would say that it was pre-planned, probably during the RTD era.

Oh, and just to keep it correct, it's (Dr.) River Song, not Riversong.


----------



## pteronaut

I would imagine that Moffat had it mind when he became the show-runner, having written the stories in which River Song and Amelia Pond were introduced.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## pteronaut




----------



## Unbeliever

Trying too hard and missed the mark.

--Carlos V.


----------



## cheesesteak

There's an article on Huffington Post about a photo series of porn stars before and after their makeup session with a particular makeup artist. I won't link to it but the content is safe for work. I was clicking through the pictures and saw an unknown to me actress with the nom de porn of Sally Sparrow. Is nothing sacred?


----------



## DianaMo

Blink To The Future - A Doctor Who / BTTF Mashup
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmK3AQ2Yozk[/media]


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who Meets Star Wars Parody
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL5ud5_K-GY[/media]


----------



## DianaMo

From the book Doctor Who: The Writer's Tale by Russell T. Davies and Benjamin Cook


----------



## Jstkiddn

Only people who have heard the song Thrift Shop will get this.


----------



## TonyD79

Philosofy said:


> I have a question for the Dr. Who experts. Riversong was introduced when David Tennant was the Dr. After Tennant, we got Matt Smith and Amy Pond, who had a daughter named Melody Pond, which was then mis-translated into Riversong. When Riversong was introduced, was the whole "daughter of a companion" thing in the works, or was Amy Pond named so that could happen, or did someone really clever make that leap after both characters were introduced?


Too many details from the first minute on for it to be retrofitted. Had to be planned.


----------



## dtle

TonyD79 said:


> Too many details from the first minute on for it to be retrofitted. Had to be planned.


Moffat planned it when he introduced Amy Pond, but not when River was first appeared, which was still written by Davies , with Tennant as the Doc.


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who: never-before-seen scripts uncovered in Kent*
Prop maker Jason Onion has unearthed a number of scripts for never-seen episodes of the sci-fi drama in Herne Bay



> The scripts were nestled in a box of papers belonging to the late writer and TARDIS creator Anthony Coburn, who used to live in Herne Bay.
> 
> Onion said that he wasnt initially aware of the significance of his find and believed the scripts to be copies of existing Doctor Who screenplays.


http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013-03-14/doctor-who-never-before-seen-scripts-uncovered-in-kent


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## LoadStar

dtle said:


> Moffat planned it when he introduced Amy Pond, but not when River was first appeared, which was still written by Davies , with Tennant as the Doc.


Moffat wrote the first episode with River Song ("Silence in the Library"), not RTD.

Now, I think the real answer is probably that Moffat probably had some ideas of where he could go with the character of River Song after that first instance, but never developed anything firm until he was subsequently named showrunner to replace RTD.


----------



## TonyD79

LoadStar said:


> Moffat wrote the first episode with River Song ("Silence in the Library"), not RTD.
> 
> Now, I think the real answer is probably that Moffat probably had some ideas of where he could go with the character of River Song after that first instance, but never developed anything firm until he was subsequently named showrunner to replace RTD.


I went back and watched every River episode after her story was revealed. More than just some ideas. Too many details from the beginning to not be more than what you are saying.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## busyba

That's cool... but the TARDIS is supposed to transform into Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## DianaMo

On March 30, 2013 BBC America is airing a Doctor Who marathon.

If you missed an episode or want to re-watch something, check this list and see if the show you're looking for is included.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-who/schedule/

Two new shows being aired are:

MAR 30 8:00PM Eastern time EP 6 - *THE BELLS OF SAINT JOHN *
NEW SEASON 7 EPISODE 6

MAR 31 8:00PM ET THE THIRD DOCTOR Re-airs at 11pm.


----------



## morac

John Barrowman tweeted that he's not involved involved in the 50th anniversary episode.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/315881313628479488


----------



## busyba

morac said:


> John Barrowman tweeted that he's not involved involved in the 50th anniversary episode.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/315881313628479488


That's just what they _want_ you to believe!


----------



## trainman

Appreciation of "Doctor Who" from today's L.A. Times.


----------



## eddyj

Yes, this is the woman who build that full size portable Tardis.


----------



## DianaMo

Looking for a name for your baby?

Doctor Who baby names
http://www.babynames.com/NSI/NSI_showlist.php?listid=26

Oddly enough, I don't see Adric, Ace, Nyssa, Rani or Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All on the list.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

Joyful Easter Everyone!


----------



## kdmorse

FYI: S07E06 - The Bells of Saint John, is now online in all the usual places, in all the usual formats.


----------



## Azlen

kdmorse said:


> FYI: S07E06 - The Bells of Saint John, is now online in all the usual places, in all the usual formats.


There are also ways to watch it live as it is airing on BBC.


----------



## DianaMo

The Prequel
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IROtC6cAT4[/media]


----------



## DianaMo

I sense a Whovian created this contest...

http://www.bgca.org/clubtour/Pages/ClubTour.aspx


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## lambertman

I'm flying to the UK in July to buy those Doctor Who stamps.*


* - and a bunch of other stuff


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

https://careers.bbc.co.uk/fe/tpl_bbc01.asp?s=FTcEbHMjWuLXcZzLur&jobid=47518,4025587198


----------



## DianaMo

> Theyre advertising for a new Uwch Gynhyrchydd for Doctor Who. Thats Gallifreyan Welsh for Executive Producer, and Im glad to see theyre keeping it yn y famiaith.


http://www.bleedingcool.com/2013/04...ho-at-the-bbc-and-what-youll-do-when-you-are/

See above post for the job ad.

I'm curious...how many clicked on APPLY ?


----------



## DianaMo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cxdWqiDEKY[/media]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilfred_Mott

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Cribbins


----------



## Jstkiddn

Doctor Who has become too sexy? So says the shows first director.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/doctor-who/9976057/Doctor-Who-is-too-sexy-now-says-the-shows-first-ever-director.html


----------



## JETarpon

This is available at shirt.woot. It's not today's but is in the top 20.


----------



## DianaMo

> Purves, who became a Blue Peter presenter after a stint as the Doctor's companion Steven Taylor, said he agreed "totally" with Hussein and said storylines had become too complicated.
> He said: "The original series was so simple. They were very straightforward, nice linear stories that one could follow."


Personally, I prefer the timey-wimey- you learn something new every time you rewatch an episode-ness of the modern Doctor Who.

I could do without the Doctor dating companions though.

Dating the school nurse where he was teaching was okay though.



Jstkiddn said:


> Doctor Who has become too sexy? So says the shows first director.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/doctor-who/9976057/Doctor-Who-is-too-sexy-now-says-the-shows-first-ever-director.html


----------



## DavidTigerFan




----------



## Azlen

Not a picture from the filming of the 50th anniversary special.

It's a picture of two cosplayers


----------



## busyba

And then, many nerdgasms were had.


----------



## BrettStah

Truly a paradox!


----------



## danterner

Not to burst anyone's bubble about that photo, but I've seen it reported elsewhere that that particular photo is of two cosplayers. I don't remember their full names, but recall that they both shared the first name Matt.

ETA: Matt Elliot and Matt Holden


----------



## Azlen

Here's a picture from the read through. No doubt about the identities here.



Spoiler


----------



## morac

danterner said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble about that photo, but I've seen it reported elsewhere that that particular photo is of two cosplayers. I don't remember their full names, but recall that they both shared the first name Matt.
> 
> ETA: Matt Elliot and Matt Holden


The steps some cosplayers will go through. Even getting plastic surgery.


----------



## LoadStar

danterner said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble about that photo, but I've seen it reported elsewhere that that particular photo is of two cosplayers. I don't remember their full names, but recall that they both shared the first name Matt.
> 
> ETA: Matt Elliot and Matt Holden


It is. There are other photos that show a close up of these two individuals.


----------



## Azlen

LoadStar said:


> It is. There are other photos that show a close up of these two individuals.


I should have read the reddit comments instead of just getting geeked out by the picture.


----------



## Kamakzie

The guy who plays the faux Tennant isn't quite the same but the guy who is the faux Matt Smith is a dead ringer!


----------



## LoadStar

Kamakzie said:


> The guy who plays the faux Tennant isn't quite the same but the guy who is the faux Matt Smith is a dead ringer!


Yeah, the faux Matt Smith is pretty good. Not sure I'd go as far as to say dead ringer, but pretty close.

The guy who plays the faux David Tennant actually looks a bit like John Barrowman.


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who's 50th anniversary to be celebrated with BBC Prom

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...y-to-be-celebrated-with-bbc-prom-8578541.html


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## BrettStah

http://glasssculpture.org/artglass/holiday/police-box.html


----------



## TonyTheTiger

No Captain Jack in the 50th Anniversary special!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/4900200/John-Barrowman-in-Doctor-Who-snub.html


----------



## DianaMo

Even though Captain Jack isn't in the 50th, that doesn't mean he can't be written into another new story.


----------



## Philosofy

I saw an image on line the other day, and thought it was here. It was Superman explaining to Batman why he uses a phone booth to change: it was because a hero from a blue phone booth saved Krypton. I've googled and even binged, but can't find it.


----------



## MirclMax

Perhaps my google-fu is better than yours ...

http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/534747-doctor-who


----------



## Philosofy

Thanks!


----------



## lambertman

David Tennant's new series "Broadchurch" just finished a successful first series on itv (with a second series pickup) and is supposed to air on BBC America later this year.

I've heard it described as "The Killing, but good."


----------



## DianaMo

lambertman said:


> David Tennant's new series "Broadchurch" just finished a successful first series on itv (with a second series pickup) and is supposed to air on BBC America later this year.
> 
> I've heard it described as "The Killing, but good."


You can view promos for it on Youtube. I have a Tivo request set up for it.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## KenDC

I have purchased the fridge tardis. I just have to figure out if I want it one my kitchen fridge or the one in the garage. The wife will have a lot to say about this.


----------



## JohnB1000

lambertman said:


> David Tennant's new series "Broadchurch" just finished a successful first series on itv (with a second series pickup) and is supposed to air on BBC America later this year.
> 
> I've heard it described as "The Killing, but good."


Since The Killing (original version) was pretty popular in England that's not very likely an accurate description.


----------



## lambertman

JohnB1000 said:


> Since The Killing (original version) was pretty popular in England that's not very likely an accurate description.


It was an American that said it


----------



## DianaMo

*Regenerate the 'Tardis' police call box to boost fight against crime, says think-tank*


> The police call boxes which inspired Doctor Whos Tardis should return in a new incarnation to help the fight against crime, according to a new report.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...oost-fight-against-crime-says-think-tank.html


----------



## DianaMo

Yep, we do understand. Timey, wimey...


----------



## DianaMo

Science confirms Doctor Who-type world, Gallifrey
http://digitaljournal.com/article/331857

Astroboffins have spotted a real-universe analogue of Doctor Who's Time Lord home world Gallifrey - or alternatively the luxury-planet-builders' planet Magrathea of Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy fame - spinning in space around twin suns. And one of them is in a sweet spot distance from its stars to allow life to inhabit it.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/29/kepler_47_two_sun_system/


----------



## DianaMo

Fan buys 14,000 Doctor Who books to donate to schools
David Dovey hopes the stories will inspire children to read

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013-05-03/fan-buys-14000-doctor-who-books-to-donate-to-schools


----------



## DianaMo

(Quote from previous post)










[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cxdWqiDEKY[/media]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilfred_Mott

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Cribbins


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Not really sure if this deserves its own thread, but some spoilers and secrets concerning the 50th anniversary episode...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...or-who-50th-anniversary-special-spoilers.html


----------



## DianaMo

Who knew the Tardis had Illinois plates?


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## pteronaut

Police called to argument between Star Wars & Doctor Who fans at UK SciFi Con.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo




----------



## Jstkiddn

http://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/scifi/dalek-bottom-british-pond-biding-time.html Dalek found at bottom of pond.


----------



## DianaMo

DOCTOR WHO PIZZA DOUGH DEMANDS THAT YOU MOISTURIZE IT
http://www.themarysue.com/doctor-who-pizza-dough/


----------



## Jstkiddn

DianaMo said:


> DOCTOR WHO PIZZA DOUGH DEMANDS THAT YOU MOISTURIZE IT
> http://www.themarysue.com/doctor-who-pizza-dough/


I'm literally LOL'ing!!


----------



## danterner

Kids Ask Strax:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nZxShriR0Y&sns=em[/media]


----------



## DianaMo

I'm enjoying the links that others are posting here. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## DianaMo

20+ years ago I attended a Doctor Who convention in St. Louis.

Peter Davison and his wife Sandra Dickinson were there to promote the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy tv series. They brought along their new baby.

Peter Davison mentioned in an interview that he was scheduled to appear on an episode of Magnum PI.

Anyway, I guess I met the Doctor's daughter way earlier than most.


----------



## cheesesteak

Doctor Who "thunderously racist"?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/10081580/Doctor-Who-thunderously-racist.html

A relatively ridiculous article.


----------



## busyba

cheesesteak said:


> Doctor Who "thunderously racist"?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/10081580/Doctor-Who-thunderously-racist.html
> 
> A relatively ridiculous article.


Wow... "relatively" is putting it charitably.

"There was also criticism of the introduction and Adolf Hitler as a character last year, which was condemned as 'slapstick, and said did nothing to increase understanding of the Holocaust."​
I bet they just loved _The Producers_.


----------



## trainman

This is a show with a vision of the future of the human race that includes enough interracial relationships to result in a Queen of England who looks like this:


----------



## ACoolDude

Long live the queen!


----------



## busyba

trainman said:


> This is a show with a vision of the future of the human race that includes enough interracial relationships to result in a Queen of England who looks like this:


They clearly did a good job of not letting any of Camilla's DNA get into the pool....


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## DianaMo

Former James Bond actor Roger Moore has said hes open to appearing in Doctor Who and Sherlock.
http://www.atvtoday.co.uk/p32392/


----------



## cheesesteak

I finished watching all 14 episodes of the Trial Of A Time Lord season, season 23. A lot of it was pretty bad but then I remembered that Doctor Who was written with kids in mind, so taking that into account, it wasn't too terrible. This was the season of the Valeyard. Colin Baker is the Doctor and he's practically wearing a clown suit. Hopefully I'll remember some of the important parts when the current Doctor Who season restarts but really, I'll just have to remember the last 10 minutes of the final episode.

They frumped up Peri that season. I had fond memories of her practically bursting out of her tops but in these episodes she was as over dressed as Clara was this season.

They introduced Melanie who may be the most annoying companion ever. That voice, ack!


----------



## zordude

DianaMo said:


> Former James Bond actor Roger Moore has said hes open to appearing in Doctor Who and Sherlock.
> http://www.atvtoday.co.uk/p32392/


That would be great if he could act


----------



## rich

I enjoyed seeing "Earthshock" again but was disappointed that BBCA cut off the end. I'll put in spoiler tags, even though it's a 30-year-old episode.



Spoiler



As I recall, Tegan asked the Doctor if he could go back in time and rescue Adric, but was told No. The end was a closeup of the shattered gold star on the floor, and the credits rolled with no music.


----------



## cheesesteak

rich said:


> I enjoyed seeing "Earthshock" again but was disappointed that BBCA cut off the end. I'll put in spoiler tags, even though it's a 30-year-old episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall, Tegan asked the Doctor if he could go back in time and rescue Adric, but was told No. The end was a closeup of the shattered gold star on the floor, and the credits rolled with no music.


Thanks. The end was so abrupt that I knew something was cut.

I had forgotten how pretty Janet Fielding was but I had a thing for Nyssa in those days. It was nice that all three of the modern day Nyssa, Tegan and Adric were interviewed.

I remember not liking Peter Davison at all when he followed Tom Baker. I think I would have liked him in this era though.

The Cybermen made me chuckle. They weren't robotic at all. It was like there were a couple of regular dudes in those metallic suits.

BBC America sucks. I didn't need a seemingly episode long reminder at the bottom of the screen that I was watching a classic Doctor Who episode.


----------



## DianaMo

Do you think they'll license Doctor Who for this project?

"Amazon is now acquiring licenses from original copyright holders, enabling Kindle Worlds users to legally write stories about the characters in some of their favorite books, TV shows, and movies. and then publish them via the Amazon platform."

http://www.csmonitor.com/Books/chap...s-fan-fiction-publisher-draws-mixed-reactions


----------



## DianaMo

Seems like the ending is a weird part to cut.

I noticed that BBCAM didn't seem to even call the episode "Earthshock".

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idEcvdL_zHA[/media]

The ending with Adric's pin crushed reminding me of John Lennon's glasses after he was murdered. Did anyone else make that connection?



rich said:


> I enjoyed seeing "Earthshock" again but was disappointed that BBCA cut off the end. I'll put in spoiler tags, even though it's a 30-year-old episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall, Tegan asked the Doctor if he could go back in time and rescue Adric, but was told No. The end was a closeup of the shattered gold star on the floor, and the credits rolled with no music.


----------



## TonyD79

DianaMo said:


> I noticed that BBCAM didn't seem to even call the episode "Earthshock".


What do you mean?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Well, it's official!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/Matt-Smith-to-leave-Doctor-Who


----------



## LoadStar

If you don't want a major casting spoiler, do not mouse over or click on the link in TonyTheTiger's post. Granted, if you read any kind of entertainment news, it will likely be rather hard to not be spoiled, but...


----------



## Azlen

TonyTheTiger said:


> Well, it's official!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/Matt-Smith-to-leave-Doctor-Who


A post on reddit. It pretty well sums up what is about to happen.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/doctorwho/comments/1fhfgw/_/caaalls

Quick regeneration/recasting guide for the newbies.

Fandom generally reacts the same way when this happens. So here's what to expect.

THE HORROR

For the next few weeks, the internet will be full of weeping, wailing and gnashing of teeth. Angsty Tumblrs will be set up, proclaiming that once Matt Smith goes, they might as well cancel Doctor Who.

Certain long-time fans may start ringing the doom bell claiming that because of Name of the Doctor[1] , Matt's replacement must therefore be THE FINAL DOCTOR EVER (because a line of dialogue from The Deadly Assassin in the 70s is reason enough to cancel the show). Remember this, because it'll be important in about 3-4 years time when the regeneration limit is ignored in the same way that UNIT dating is[2] .

THE HATE

A new actor will be announced. They could be white, black, green, man, woman, space penguin or any combination of the above. Fandom will react as if the BBC had announced that Doctor 12 was being played by a robotic Jimmy Savile being piloted by Hitler's brain. They will froth. They will growl. They will make nasty comments about the new actor's ears.

Cue weeks of people poring over the new guy/gal/penguin's previous career in an attempt to find any reason to hate them.

Certain old fans will claim that now would be a perfect time to announce that Chris/David/Matt were all actually the Rani (it's not important) masquerading as the Doctor, and that the real Doctor is still Paul McGann, who should be re-hired forthwith. Ignore these people, as they are insane.

THE BACKLASH

By about September, we'll all be sick to death of speculation, of Matt Smith being interviewed about his reasons for leaving (he's done three years, three years is the average time for a Doctor, so expect the "Well David Tennant told me that Peter Davison explained to him that Patrick Troughton had warned him to leave after three years.") and the backlash to the Smith Era will begin. Mis-steps like Night Terrors will be thrown onto giant bonfires, and we'll all start pretending that we hated The Pandorica Opens.

If the 50th Anniversary episode isn't the best thing since sliced bread, expect the backlash to intensify and people to say things like "the only good thing that can happen at Christmas is that Matt regenerates before the opening credits." (Note. This actually popped up in a review for Planet of the Dead, the first episode after David Tennant handed in his notice.)

One or two old fans will claim that the show should be cancelled, and we should all just watch DVDs of "Time and The Rani" until the heat death of the universe. WARNING. DO NOT EVER BUY A DVD OF "TIME AND THE RANI." IF YOU FIND ONE, BURN IT. DO NOT WATCH IT.

THE ACCEPTANCE

Christmas will come, Matt will bid us adieu, we'll all remember why we loved him so, before instantly forgetting everything about him as Doctor number 12 blows us away in what amounts to a glorified end-of-episode cameo.

Those angsty Tumblr users from before will create one GIF for every frame that the new Doctor is in, before frotting themselves stupid.

Someone on Outpost Gallifrey will claim not to have watched the regeneration episode anyway, because they prefer to just listen to that Big Finish audio play where Colin Baker has to defeat an impostor pretending to be the real Doctor. They will brand the episode as "disappointing" regardless, and award it 2/10 in the voting thread.

The important thing to remember is that this has happened before. Sometimes we've had great Doctors (Pat Troughton, Tom Baker, David Tennant), sometimes we've had fairly average or downright divisive Doctors (Peter Davison, Sylvester McCoy, Christopher Eccleston), but only once have we been lumped with Colin ****ing Baker, and those dark days are long behind us. So enjoy the ride, and don't get too upset.

10 times out of 11, it all turns out OK.


----------



## Azlen

LoadStar said:


> If you don't want a major casting spoiler, do not mouse over or click on the link in TonyTheTiger's post. Granted, if you read any kind of entertainment news, it will likely be rather hard to not be spoiled, but...


Is it possible for anyone who would read a Doctor Who thread to not get spoiled given the time frame involved? They couldn't read anything Doctor Who related until December.


----------



## LoadStar

Azlen said:


> Is it possible for anyone who would read a Doctor Who thread to not get spoiled given the time frame involved? They couldn't read anything Doctor Who related until December.


Doubtful, but I figured I'd provide a warning if someone wanted to make that attempt.


----------



## Kamakzie

I think the boat has sailed and David Tennant is more than happy to be done with Who but wouldn't it be crazy if he "regenerated" back... Yeah right not going to happen!


----------



## cheesesteak

A female Doctor Who? Maybe I'm being sexist, but I say "No!". I don't have a reason that could stand scrutiny. I just think it's always been a male character and should remain so. I would welcome an older Doctor.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...or_who_the_12th_doctor_should_be_a_woman.html

I don't know what the author's talking about with this line:


> The adorable, plucky, but somewhat pathetic sidekicks started appearing when Steven Moffat took over as showrunner.


 I don't see any added "patheticness" between Moffat's companions and Davies's companions.


----------



## Kamakzie

Emma Watson as Doctor Who? WHAT? Sure she's cute as hell but no. I'm with cheesesteak, keepthe Doctor male.. Sounds incredibly sexist but its just the way it is!


----------



## JohnB1000

A good article here:

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/doctor-who/25832/doctor-who-matt-smith-the-12th-doctor-and-casting


----------



## cheesesteak

The most charismatic, youngish, British actor I've seen on a British tv show was Adrian Lester as Mickey Bricks in Hustle. He'd definitely get an audition if I were the show runner. Since I'm not, I'm pretty sure there's a 0% chance that he'll be the new Doctor.


----------



## LoadStar

Kamakzie said:


> Emma Watson as Doctor Who? WHAT? Sure she's cute as hell but no. I'm with cheesesteak, keepthe Doctor male.. Sounds incredibly sexist but its just the way it is!


I would agree.

Is there even any instance in Doctor Who canon for a Time Lord regenerating into a Time Lady (or vice versa)?


----------



## danterner

LoadStar said:


> I would agree.
> 
> Is there even any instance in Doctor Who canon for a Time Lord regenerating into a Time Lady (or vice versa)?


Depends if you consider this canon:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Do-wDPoC6GM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Do-wDPoC6GM

(I'd actually like Rowan Atkinson as the Doctor, I think).

Also, I'm pretty sure there was a reference to a female regeneration in The Doctor's Wife (the Gaiman episode from last season), wasn't there? I don't remember the specifics - I think it was a reference to the Corsair having been both genders.


----------



## TonyD79

danterner said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure there was a reference to a female regeneration in The Doctor's Wife (the Gaiman episode from last season), wasn't there? I don't remember the specifics - I think it was a reference to the Corsair having been both genders.


Yes, the Corsair. Also referred to in the Shada script (Tom Baker).


----------



## secondclaw

Hah ... I clicked the link first, then read your warning 

But might just as well get it over with - this won't stay hidden till December anyway.



LoadStar said:


> Doubtful, but I figured I'd provide a warning if someone wanted to make that attempt.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Rowan Atkinson? Absolutely not!

The last time the tried to use a comedian as The Doctor, it killed the series (the absolutely awful McCoy)!!

I've always thought that Adrian Lester would make a good Doctor and, in a similar vein, so would Idris Alba, who could bring an intensity rarely seen. However, I think the latter is probably unobtainable anyway.


----------



## AeneaGames

TonyTheTiger said:


> Rowan Atkinson? Absolutely not!


Agreed, if he becomes the new doctor I will probably quit watching. I've never liked him in anything really...


----------



## BrettStah

Lets go with an action star... Jason Statham!


----------



## zordude

Nah, Vinnie Jones


----------



## TonyTheTiger

zordude said:


> Nah, Vinnie Jones


No. The role has to at least go to someone who can act!

He's just a bully ex-footballer (soccer player) who looks a little bit tough. Not Doctor material at all.

(Yes, I realize this was probably a joke, but still.)


----------



## danterner

TonyTheTiger said:


> Rowan Atkinson? Absolutely not!


Okay. I think he'd be enjoyable, but maybe it's a good thing I'm not casting the part.

How about Richard (EDIT: Robert) Carlyle, then?

Or John Noble?

Or, skewing younger, Iwan Rheon (from Misfits, and more recently from Game of Thrones)?

Or Dominic West (from The Wire)?


----------



## phox_mulder

Benedict Cumberbatch.
BBC probably couldn't afford him now though.

In that case, Andrew Scott, the guy who played Moriarty in Sherlock.

Or, if they want to continue with the actors with odd looks (Christopher Eccleston, Matt Smith) I submit Mark Gatiss, actor who played Holmes brother Mycroft.


phox


----------



## Philosofy

How about Bob Hoskins?


----------



## JohnB1000

Isn't it Robert Carlyle? They almost never cast someone already famous but I think he would be a good choice. There's lots of mid famous Brit tv across that come to mind.


----------



## TonyD79

JohnB1000 said:


> Isn't it Robert Carlyle? They almost never cast someone already famous but I think he would be a good choice. There's lots of mid famous Brit tv across that come to mind.


It is Robert. And he's a bit busy playing Rumpelstiltskin on ABC.

If I had a vote, I'd go with Harry Lloyd.


----------



## murgatroyd

phox_mulder said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch.
> BBC probably couldn't afford him now though.


I've seen this suggestion tossed about (did you mention it in the other thread?) and it doesn't work for me. I can't imagine someone playing BOTH Sherlock and The Doctor at the same time; The Doctor is too Sherlockian as it is.

The same problem exists for the Hugh Laurie suggestion.


----------



## Church AV Guy

TonyTheTiger said:


> Rowan Atkinson? Absolutely not!
> 
> The last time the tried to use a comedian as The Doctor, it killed the series (the absolutely awful McCoy)!!
> 
> I've always thought that Adrian Lester would make a good Doctor and, in a similar vein, so would Idris Alba, who could bring an intensity rarely seen. However, I think the latter is probably unobtainable anyway.


While I can't disagree with you, I liked McCoy better than Davison. I can't tell you why though. Maybe it was Ace.


----------



## danterner

JohnB1000 said:


> Isn't it Robert Carlyle? They almost never cast someone already famous but I think he would be a good choice. There's lots of mid famous Brit tv across that come to mind.


Oops - went back and edited.


----------



## GTuck

I would like to see Eddie Izzard play the Doctor, but I suppose he's too famous as well. Still, it would be fun.


----------



## JohnB1000

I know people disagree but I found Smith and Tennant to be very similar. I wonder if they'll try to stick with that style or go with something completely different.

Has anyone considered that it might be John Hurt  (haven't read the whole thread).


----------



## TonyTheTiger

John, if you have read the rumors about John Hurt's role in the 50th anniversary special, you'll know that it's not going to happen.


----------



## Philosofy

How about Patrick Stewart?


----------



## DianaMo

I like the idea of Noah Wyle as the Doctor. He wouldn't be the first actor from ER on the series.

Richard Dean Anderson could be interesting too.


----------



## zordude

Richard Dean Anderson would have been great about 10 years ago.

It would be an unthinkable crime to cast a Canadian or American as the Doctor though.


----------



## lambertman

zordude said:


> It would be an unthinkable crime to cast a Canadian or American as the Doctor though.


Alton Brown will be sad to read that. He's been campaigning for a while.


----------



## Jstkiddn

zordude said:


> It would be an unthinkable crime to cast a Canadian or American as the Doctor though.


Ditto.

And while I am for equality of the sexes, I don't want to see a woman Doctor either.

The Doctor should be from the UK and he should be a man. Anything else would just be wrong.


----------



## cheesesteak

Sean Connery would have been the perfect Doctor for a movie.


----------



## JohnB1000

TonyTheTiger said:


> John, if you have read the rumors about John Hurt's role in the 50th anniversary special, you'll know that it's not going to happen.


SPOILERS !!!!!! I don't read the rumors.


----------



## JohnB1000

It was a joke but I saw a suggestion of Nick Offerman as Doctor Who, that would be great


----------



## LoadStar

I've been told that there may be a chance that #12 will be announced tomorrow. Dunno how reliable that rumor is, though... it seems very soon after Smith announced his forthcoming departure.


----------



## Azlen

LoadStar said:


> I've been told that there may be a chance that #12 will be announced tomorrow. Dunno how reliable that rumor is, though... it seems very soon after Smith announced his forthcoming departure.


If they do, it means it wasn't Smith's choice to leave but the BBC's decision to go in a different direction. They couldn't have made the choice so quick otherwise. 
Here's where I saw the rumor.

http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2013/06/will-twelfth-doctor-be-announced.html


----------



## LoadStar

Azlen said:


> If they do, it means it wasn't Smith's choice to leave but the BBC's decision to go in a different direction. They couldn't have made the choice so quick otherwise.


Not necessarily. It also could have meant that Smith gave Moffat an advanced notice, which they used to secretly line up a replacement.


----------



## Azlen

LoadStar said:


> Not necessarily. It also could have meant that Smith gave Moffat an advanced notice, which they used to secretly line up a replacement.


True. I'm of the mindset that it was the BBC's decision so I'm probably looking for evidence to support that theory.


----------



## Azlen

No announcement today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/343311458899214336
"We can confirm there is no #DoctorWho announcement planned for today."


----------



## Kamakzie

*Possible* Doctor found:

http://tennantnews.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-sunday-telegraph-claim-that-new.html


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes strong rumors. He definitely has the right look in my opinion

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/doctor-who/25919/doctor-who-rory-kinnear-and-the-12th-doctor-rumours


----------



## LoadStar

At this point, there are so many names floating about there, put out by websites looking for traffic. I'm not inclined to believe any of them until there is some more concrete proof.


----------



## JohnB1000

What's the fun in that?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Dame Helen Mirren - she received the female equivalent of a knighthood in 2003 - is as much a national treasure as the queen, though a considerably less buttoned-up one.

She has even been suggested as the next star of "Doctor Who," the beloved BBC sci-fi series about a space-hopping, time-traveling alien hero. Eleven actors have played the role since the show began in 1963, and a 12th is to be announced soon.

That has sparked intense speculation among the show's millions of fans, with some wondering whether the role might go to a woman for the first time. One bookmaker is offering 25-1 odds on it being Mirren.

"Oh, please - I would put much longer odds on it than that," she scoffed.

"But I think it's absolutely time for a female Doctor Who. I'm so sick of that man with his girl sidekick. I could name at least 10 wonderful British actresses who would absolutely kill in that role."


----------



## Craigbob

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Dame Helen Mirren - she received the female equivalent of a knighthood in 2003 - is as much a national treasure as the queen, though a considerably less buttoned-up one.
> 
> She has even been suggested as the next star of "Doctor Who," the beloved BBC sci-fi series about a space-hopping, time-traveling alien hero. Eleven actors have played the role since the show began in 1963, and a 12th is to be announced soon.
> 
> That has sparked intense speculation among the show's millions of fans, with some wondering whether the role might go to a woman for the first time. One bookmaker is offering 25-1 odds on it being Mirren.
> 
> "Oh, please - I would put much longer odds on it than that," she scoffed.
> 
> "But I think it's absolutely time for a female Doctor Who. I'm so sick of that man with his girl sidekick. I could name at least 10 wonderful British actresses who would absolutely kill in that role."


While not young nor particularly sexy, Judy Dench would make an Awesome Doctor.

She could do light comedy (as she did in As Time Goes By) and I think while a bit old for any actual action scenes would be a formidable intellectual Doctor.


----------



## rloper

Rumors are cropping up that the BBC has found a trove of "Lost' Doctor Who episodes from the 1960s.

http://www.theouthousers.com/index....ecovery-of-long-lost-doctor-who-episodes.html

Here's hoping!


----------



## TonyD79

rloper said:


> Rumors are cropping up that the BBC has found a trove of "Lost' Doctor Who episodes from the 1960s.
> 
> http://www.theouthousers.com/index....ecovery-of-long-lost-doctor-who-episodes.html
> 
> Here's hoping!


That would be great!


----------



## Church AV Guy

rloper said:


> Rumors are cropping up that the BBC has found a trove of "Lost' Doctor Who episodes from the 1960s.
> 
> http://www.theouthousers.com/index....ecovery-of-long-lost-doctor-who-episodes.html
> 
> Here's hoping!





TonyD79 said:


> That would be great!


Agreed, that would be great! Maybe that would allow them to think about showing all of the classic Doctor Who on BBCA. I assume the reason they don't is related to pre-existing contracts for venues in the US.


----------



## TonyD79

Church AV Guy said:


> Agreed, that would be great! Maybe that would allow them to think about showing all of the classic Doctor Who on BBCA. I assume the reason they don't is related to pre-existing contracts for venues in the US.


I'd be happy if they just make them available on Netflix or amazon prime.


----------



## lambertman

Church AV Guy said:


> Agreed, that would be great! Maybe that would allow them to think about showing all of the classic Doctor Who on BBCA. I assume the reason they don't is related to pre-existing contracts for venues in the US.


I assume it's because nerds will gladly pay $50 for a DVD of 4-6 episodes. 

I doubt BBCA would fall over themselves to air B&W episodes of anything, anyway.


----------



## TonyD79

lambertman said:


> I assume it's because nerds will gladly pay $50 for a DVD of 4-6 episodes.
> 
> I doubt BBCA would fall over themselves to air B&W episodes of anything, anyway.


Not to mention the gawd awful stretching they have employed on the Doctor Who specials once a month. Yuck. I watch the selected episodes on Netflix or Amazon so I can see them as originally presented.


----------



## JerryLBell

I had watched Doctor Who way back in the day when PBS ran the ones with Tom Baker as the Doctor with the long scarf and pocket full of jelly babies. When the show "came back" and started appearing on BBC American and/or SciFi/ScyFy, my wife got into them but I just couldn't see it. I happened to sit through a few of the "Best of the Doctor" specials that have aired in the last several months and thought, hey, this show is maybe better than I thought. I added the first new season to my NetFlix queue (we prefer that to streaming so the wife can watch subtitles as the sometimes thick accents go right past her) and started watching them. At first, they were OK. And a couple were pretty good and then a couple were just outstanding. I ordered the remaining seasons and we've been devouring them. There are usually 2 or 3 episodes per short season that are just incredibly good. Really, really good, heartfelt drama that is way more adult than you'd expect from this kid-friendly series. We watched the special episodes, extra materials, even the animated episode. Now we're down to the last one or two episodes before the new season and I'm dreading the wait. In the mean time, we're chewing through the seasons of Torchwood to at least stay in part of the Doctor Who universe.


----------



## kmccbf

JerryLBell said:


> I had watched Doctor Who way back in the day when PBS ran the ones with Tom Baker as the Doctor with the long scarf and pocket full of jelly babies. When the show "came back" and started appearing on BBC American and/or SciFi/ScyFy, my wife got into them but I just couldn't see it. I happened to sit through a few of the "Best of the Doctor" specials that have aired in the last several months and thought, hey, this show is maybe better than I thought. I added the first new season to my NetFlix queue (we prefer that to streaming so the wife can watch subtitles as the sometimes thick accents go right past her) and started watching them. At first, they were OK. And a couple were pretty good and then a couple were just outstanding. I ordered the remaining seasons and we've been devouring them. There are usually 2 or 3 episodes per short season that are just incredibly good. Really, really good, heartfelt drama that is way more adult than you'd expect from this kid-friendly series. We watched the special episodes, extra materials, even the animated episode. Now we're down to the last one or two episodes before the new season and I'm dreading the wait. In the mean time, we're chewing through the seasons of Torchwood to at least stay in part of the Doctor Who universe.


Netflix has subtitles available on all the Doctor Who.


----------



## pteronaut

Giant Dalek corn maze near York, England.

BBC News (Auto-playing Video)


----------



## Philosofy




----------



## morac




----------



## Kamakzie

morac said:


>


LOL pretty funny.


----------



## Azlen

The 50th Anniversary special is going to be simulcast across the globe. It will be shown at 8pm in the UK, 3pm on the US east cost and noon on the west. I wonder if that means it will be shown without ads in the US as that's the way it's shown in the UK.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ial-aired-worldwide-at-exactly-same-time.html


----------



## Kamakzie

Still no word on the new Doctor?


----------



## morac

Azlen said:


> The 50th Anniversary special is going to be simulcast across the globe. It will be shown at 8pm in the UK, 3pm on the US east cost and noon on the west. I wonder if that means it will be shown without ads in the US as that's the way it's shown in the UK.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/5034088/Dr-Who-special-aired-worldwide-at-exactly-same-time.html


What will likely happen is that BBCA will simply jump to commercial whenever they feel like.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

It'll probably be presented commercial free by McDonalds or something - with a huge crawler running all the way through the show! :blech:


----------



## BrettStah

I'll just wait a bit and download the BBC version.


----------



## whoknows55

I've been using Media Hint to watch things via BBC iPlayer. I don't use it on my primary browser so I haven't done a through code review on it but it appears to be safe. It works amazingly well for watching British TV


----------



## lambertman

Drove (well, technically my lovely gf drove)from London to Cardiff yesterday for the sole purpose of attending the Doctor Who Experience. It was a ball. The show was fun and we got to see a ton of props, including two original TARDIS interiors and three of the show-used phone boxes themselves. Buncha Daleks and other villains too. So fun.


----------



## JETarpon

Azlen said:


> The 50th Anniversary special is going to be simulcast across the globe. It will be shown at 8pm in the UK, 3pm on the US east cost and noon on the west. I wonder if that means it will be shown without ads in the US as that's the way it's shown in the UK.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ial-aired-worldwide-at-exactly-same-time.html


The article I read said 2pm on the east coast. Someone is doing time zone math wrong.


----------



## busyba

JETarpon said:


> The article I read said 2pm on the east coast. Someone is doing time zone math wrong.


The Daylight Savings Time switchover dates are not the same in the US and the UK, so for two brief periods of time during the year, the time difference between London and New York is 4 or 6 hours, instead of 5.

November 23rd might possibly be during one of those periods.


----------



## LoadStar

busyba said:


> The Daylight Savings Time switchover dates are not the same in the US and the UK, so for two brief periods of time during the year, the time difference between London and New York is 4 or 6 hours, instead of 5.
> 
> November 23rd might possibly be during one of those periods.


Nope. British Summer Time ends the last Sunday of October; Daylight Saving Time ends the first Sunday of November. By November 23, the time zones are back in sync.

Here's the correct time zone conversion:


Code:


London (United Kingdom - England) Saturday, November 23, 2013 at 8:00:00 PM    GMT UTC         
New York (U.S.A. - New York)      Saturday, November 23, 2013 at 3:00:00 PM    EST UTC-5 hours 
Chicago (U.S.A. - Illinois)       Saturday, November 23, 2013 at 2:00:00 PM    CST UTC-6 hours 
Denver (U.S.A. - Colorado)        Saturday, November 23, 2013 at 1:00:00 PM    MST UTC-7 hours 
Los Angeles (U.S.A. - California) Saturday, November 23, 2013 at 12:00:00 Noon PST UTC-8 hours 
Corresponding UTC (GMT)           Saturday, November 23, 2013 at 20:00:00

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...=20131123T20&p1=136&p2=179&p3=64&p4=75&p5=137


----------



## cheesesteak

I only remember seeing one Sylvester McCoy episode. Of course, that was the "Doctors Revisited" episode they broadcast for McCoy. Man, it was weird seeing Ace walking around with a ghetto blaster radio.


----------



## TonyTheTiger




----------



## ebockelman

lambertman said:


> Drove (well, technically my lovely gf drove)from London to Cardiff yesterday for the sole purpose of attending the Doctor Who Experience. It was a ball. The show was fun and we got to see a ton of props, including two original TARDIS interiors and three of the show-used phone boxes themselves. Buncha Daleks and other villains too. So fun.


I'm taking a train out to Cardiff this fall to do the same. Did you get a chance to do the walking tour around Cardiff that goes to some of the location shot sites? They've mentioned that's for a limited time, so I'm hoping it's still going on when I get there.


----------



## TonyD79

BBC announced the 12th Doctor will be announced live on TV Sunday. Supposed to be on BBC America too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006q2x0


----------



## Kamakzie

TonyD79 said:


> BBC announced the 12th Doctor will be announced live on TV Sunday. Supposed to be on BBC America too.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006q2x0


So 2PM EDT and 11AM PDT.


----------



## TonyD79

Kamakzie said:


> So 2PM EDT and 11AM PDT.


I assume. Still showing as regular episode.


----------



## rhuntington3

http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophen...-unveiled-in-live-bbc-america-special-sunday/


----------



## dtle

June 2013 Odds on who the next Doctor is:

10/1 Russell Tovey, 10/1 Rupert Grint, 12/1 Martin Freeman, 14/1 Ben Whishaw, 16/1 Andrew Scott, 16/1 Billie Piper, 16/1 David Morrissey, 20/1 Patterson Joseph, 20/1 Richard Coyle, 20/1 Tilda Swinton, 20/1 Tom Ellis, 25/1 Alan Davies, 25/1 Ewan McGregor, 25/1 James Nesbitt, 25/1 Olivia Colman, 25/1 Rhys Ifans, 33/1 Phillip Glenister, 40/1 James Corden, 40/1 Nigel Harman, 40/1 Rowan Atkinson, 50/1 Chris O'Dowd, 50/1 John Hurt, 66/1 David Williams, 66/1 Stephen Fry, 100/1 Jason Statham, 250/1 David Beckham, 250/1 Tom Cruise, 250/1 Simon Cowell

August 2013 Britsh oddsmaker placed Peter Capaldi as top candidate.


----------



## busyba

Do they actually accept bets on that, or is the line just for fun? 

Because if they do, there's a handful of people who could make some really easy money.


----------



## cheesesteak

I just hope it's some guy in the 50+ age bracket.


----------



## JohnB1000

Interesting that the two real world favorites - Peter Capaldi and Idris Elba aren't even on the list.

I can't see it being Elba, though, if the show needs a boost, going for an existing big name would be interesting.


----------



## cheesesteak

What's Ian McShane been up to lately?


----------



## Azlen

They have stopped taking bets.

http://www.heraldscotland.com/arts-...i-named-bookies-favourite-for-role.1375457283

Bookmakers have suspended betting on the new Doctor Who because they are convinced Peter Capaldi has got the job.


----------



## Langree

Rupert Grint?! Seriously..


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

We will all find out Sunday Night on the BBCA show the Next Doctor Who.


----------



## JohnB1000

Fl_Gulfer said:


> We will all find out Sunday Night on the BBCA show the Next Doctor Who.


Some of us will find out Sunday morning or lunchtime.


----------



## JohnB1000

cheesesteak said:


> What's Ian McShane been up to lately?


Apart from being 70 ?

He was just in Jack the Giant Slayer if that counts


----------



## Kamakzie

2PM here in the eastern timezone LIVE!


----------



## TonyD79

Fl_Gulfer said:


> We will all find out Sunday Night on the BBCA show the Next Doctor Who.


I checked that you are in Florida? It will be 2 pm eastern. It is prime time in England.


----------



## morac

Guide data just shows a Doctor Who marathon running at that time.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> Guide data just shows a Doctor Who marathon running at that time.


Yes. Hasn't updated. But BBC America has announced it.

Adding.

BBC America's web page shows the show at 2 then a marathon of Revisited. Looks like just the discussion parts.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/schedule/


----------



## BrettStah

Directv's guide data is updated as of a few hours ago.


----------



## busyba

And from 11am to 2pm is a rerun of _The End of Time_.


----------



## TonyD79

busyba said:


> And from 11am to 2pm is a rerun of The End of Time.


That was always there. After 2 was originally a Matt Smith marathon.


----------



## morac

Server data appears to have updated as the iOS app is showing the correct guide data. The local box hasn't updated yet, but I expect it will tomorrow.


----------



## nirisahn

whoknows55 said:


> I've been using Media Hint to watch things via BBC iPlayer. I don't use it on my primary browser so I haven't done a through code review on it but it appears to be safe. It works amazingly well for watching British TV


I never even heard of this before. Just added it to Firefox and it worked! I went to BBC iPlayer and started a video and it just played! I didn't have to do anything! Thank you so much. I have to tell my aunt about it. She travels all the time and misses getting US tv when she's in Europe. She's gonna love it!


----------



## Kamakzie

Thanks I tagged those Doctor's revisited as well.


----------



## kaszeta

Yup, Peter Capaldi.


(Who was also Frobischer on Torchwood: Children of Earth)


----------



## morac

kaszeta said:


> Yup, Peter Capaldi.
> 
> (Who was also Frobischer on Torchwood: Children of Earth)


And the W.H.O. Doctor in World War Z. Coincidence?


----------



## pteronaut

kaszeta said:


> Yup, Peter Capaldi.
> 
> (Who was also Frobischer on Torchwood: Children of Earth)


Can we really trust a Doctor, who in a previous role in this universe would sell our children out to aliens as narcotics?


----------



## Jstkiddn

I do not consciously recall seeing the new guy in any of his previous work and I'm going to make an effort to avoid doing so at this point, so that I can go into his version of The Doctor without any preconceived ideas of what I think he will be or should be like.


----------



## JohnB1000

Well he was in Doctor Who


----------



## Langree

JohnB1000 said:


> Well he was in Doctor Who


Collin Baker appeared in Doctor Who (Arc of Infinity) the year prior to taking the role.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JohnB1000 said:


> Well he was in Doctor Who


But I said consciously.  I'm sure I've seem him , but I do not remember. I don't have the photographic memory that a lot of you guys/girls have. Sometimes that's a good thing.


----------



## Kamakzie

Wasn't he the father of the family the Doctor saved from the volcano in Fires of Pompei? The family Donna urged the Doctor to save?


----------



## GTuck

Great, a fun young Doctor to an ancient one. Should be fun.


----------



## busyba

Kamakzie said:


> Wasn't he the father of the family the Doctor saved from the volcano in Fires of Pompei? The family Donna urged the Doctor to save?


Yes.


----------



## pteronaut

And judging by Moffatt's previous offerings, he'll try work some timey wimey story line into how The Doctor met himself with #12 not being able to announce himself.


----------



## danterner

Kamakzie said:


> Wasn't he the father of the family the Doctor saved from the volcano in Fires of Pompei? The family Donna urged the Doctor to save?


I'm amused by the fact that Karen Gillan was in that episode, too.


----------



## Langree

pteronaut said:


> And judging by Moffatt's previous offerings, he'll try work some timey wimey story line into how The Doctor met himself with #12 not being able to announce himself.


??

No need, Collin Baker was in The Arc of Infinity the season prior to taking the role.

Having an actor come back to a show in a new leading role. Jerry Orbach in L&O, Harry Morgan in M*A*S*H.


----------



## kdmorse

And they could trivially toss out a silly explanation and be done with it. After regenerating, he could look in a mirror, and say "I like it, it reminds me of that time I visited Pompeii", and we'd all giggle, and that would be the end of it.

His role in Torchwood: Children of Earth, would be a little harder to handwave away, and I suspect will simply be ignored.


----------



## DianaMo

Fl_Gulfer said:


> We will all find out Sunday Night on the BBCA show the Next Doctor Who.


I didn't know about that show.

I can't believe my Tivo didn't bother to record it for me. I have searches for Tennant, Matt Smith, Doctor Who...

Is that show available on youtube or wherever?

My Tivo searches don't show a repeat.

Thanks.


----------



## danterner

I couldn't watch the reveal live, so I made a concerted effort to stay away from all social media and groups until I was able to watch - I wanted to see the reveal without having been spoiled. It worked - I watched at about 8pm. I found myself a little let down that the speculation had been correct. It would have been cool if it had been someone totally unexpected and mind-blowing. That said, I've heard nothing but good things about the actor that they chose (and I liked him on Torchwood COE), so I'm interested to see what he does with the role.


----------



## DianaMo

Leo Laporte talks about the new Doctor Who after the 21 minute mark.

He isn't a fan.

http://twit.tv/show/the-tech-guy/1002


----------



## TonyD79

DianaMo said:


> Leo Laporte talks about the new Doctor Who after the 21 minute mark.
> 
> He isn't a fan.
> 
> http://twit.tv/show/the-tech-guy/1002


Well, that was two minutes of my life I can't get back.


----------



## Langree

DianaMo said:


> Leo Laporte talks about the new Doctor Who after the 21 minute mark.
> 
> He isn't a fan.
> 
> http://twit.tv/show/the-tech-guy/1002


To be precise he's not a fan of the show and doesn't know much about it.

He likes the actor from seeing him In the Thick of it.


----------



## Kamakzie

lol [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIzEgax3nOQ[/media]


----------



## Kamakzie

DianaMo said:


> Is that show available on youtube or wherever?
> 
> My Tivo searches don't show a repeat.
> 
> Thanks.


The main interview is here..

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF39sOXWlY0[/media]


----------



## DianaMo

*Doctor Who: The Twelfth Doctor Revealed*
The actor portraying the twelfth incarnation of the Doctor is revealed; guests include former Doctors, companions and celebrity fans; interviews with Matt Smith and Steven Moffat. (Repeat)

Sun 8/11 12:15 PM Central BBCAHD 
Duration: 45 minutes 
Rated: TV-PG 
Special, Science Fiction, Sci-Fi and Fantasy, HD

Crew: 
Zoe Ball (Host)


----------



## morac

Doctor Whose Line Is It Anyway?

http://www.tvguide.com/news/cartoon-network-mad-1069740.aspx

The above is just the preview. The whole thing was a few minutes long and can be viewed at:

http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/tv_shows/mad/video/index.html

It's the last few minutes.


----------



## murgatroyd

I was shopping for shoes at the mall the other day, and got sucked into a high-pressure sales pitch at a cosmetic company's kiosk. 

After I escaped, I saw a guy in the mall with a Dalek T-shirt. 

The two things stuck together in my mind, so now, every time I pass the cosmetic aisle in the drugstore, I hear a Dalek crying out: "Exfoliate! Exfoliate!"


----------



## robojerk

They found the missing classic episodes!!!!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/television/comments/1nu523

The title says all lost episodes have been found, but the linking article doesn't state that. Could be a spoof, just need to wait for BBC to announce something. Hopeful.


----------



## TomK

http://www.doctorwho.tv/whats-new/article/two-missing-doctor-who-adventures-found
"Film recordings of eleven episodes of Doctor Who - nine of which were considered 'lost' - have been discovered in Nigeria.

All six episodes of The Enemy of the World and five of The Web of Fear were found by Phillip Morris, director of Television International Enterprises Archive, in a television relay station in Jos, central Nigeria.

Morris tracked records of shipments made by the BBC to Africa, that contained tapes for transmission. BBC Worldwide is currently re-mastering these episodes to restore them to the fantastic quality that audiences expect from Doctor Who. The titles will launch exclusively on iTunes at 00.01 on October 11, 2013."

https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/doctor-who-enemy-world/id704921951

https://itunes.apple.com/tv-season/doctor-who-the-web-of-fear/id704945256


----------



## robojerk

Why exclusively iTunes?


----------



## lambertman

DVDs are scheduled for November and March.


----------



## ewolfr

http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-wa...simulcast-doctor-who-50th-anniversary-special



> BBC America will not be accused of under-celebrating the 50th anniversary of "Doctor Who" later this month, as the channel just announced an elaborate weeklong schedule of "Who"-related events, culminating in a global simulcast of the show's anniversary special on Saturday, November 23 at 2:50 p.m. Eastern.


----------



## Church AV Guy

> BBC America will not be accused of under-celebrating the 50th anniversary of "Doctor Who" later this month, as the channel just announced an elaborate weeklong schedule of "Who"-related events, culminating in a global simulcast of the show's anniversary special on Saturday, November 23 at 2:50 p.m. Eastern.


My scheduler is FILLED with Who episodes. I think they are showing whole seasons per day. They are repeating the first half hour of the Who revisited series as well--leaving the example episodes off.


----------



## TomK

A new preview video of The Day Of The Doctor:


----------



## robojerk

ewolfr said:


> http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-wa...simulcast-doctor-who-50th-anniversary-special
> 
> 
> 
> BBC America will not be accused of under-celebrating the 50th anniversary of "Doctor Who" later this month, as the channel just announced an elaborate weeklong schedule of "Who"-related events, *culminating in a global simulcast* of the show's anniversary special on Saturday, November 23 at 2:50 p.m. Eastern.
Click to expand...

Will BBC America still add commercials to the show..


----------



## BrettStah

robojerk said:


> Will BBC America still add commercials to the show..


That would suck. It also wouldn't be a simulcast. I think that BBCA likely WILL add their stupid on-screen logos/graphics/bugs, and so as usual I will just get the real BBC version and watch it instead.


----------



## LoadStar

robojerk said:


> Will BBC America still add commercials to the show..


When they did the live simulcast of the next doctor announcement, there was no commercials. I expect that was a bit of a "dry run" for this.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

The BBC has finally released the first trailers for its 'Doctor Who' 50th anniversary special that contain footage from the much anticipated event.

The trailer teases Ten and Eleven working together, the last great Time War, Gallifrey, the return of Bad Wolf and plenty of familiar faces.

The 75-minute episode, entitled 'The Day of the Doctor', was written by showrunner Steven Moffat himself.

It airs Saturday, November 23 on BBC America.


----------



## gweempose

Fl_Gulfer said:


> The BBC has finally released the first trailers for its 'Doctor Who' 50th anniversary special that contain footage from the much anticipated event.
> 
> The trailer teases Ten and Eleven working together, the last great Time War, Gallifrey, the return of Bad Wolf and plenty of familiar faces.
> 
> The 75-minute episode, entitled 'The Day of the Doctor', was written by showrunner Steven Moffat himself.
> 
> It airs Saturday, November 23 on BBC America.


Is this being shown in some theaters? I was pleasnatly surprised the other day when I came across a poster with Tennant and Smith on it at the local cinema.


----------



## lambertman

Hundreds of them, but only in 11 cities on Nov. 23. The rest of us get our chance on Monday the 25th. FathomEvents.com has the info.


----------



## Azlen

The Night of the Doctor. 50th anniversary prequel.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U3jrS-uhuo[/media]


----------



## kaszeta

Azlen said:


> The Night of the Doctor. 50th anniversary prequel.


The computer saying basically "Please state the nature of your medical emergency" had me wanting Robert Picardo to show up.


----------



## Ozzie72

A special Google logo that fans may appreciate:

https://www.google.co.nz/


----------



## BluesFools

It's already the 23rd in NZ... I wonder if that will be the logo on google.com tomorrow too.


----------



## morac

The simulcast episode is 1 hour and 20 minutes. The re-airing later that evening (which my also got scheduled) is 2 hours, so I'm guessing that the simulcast is airing without commercials.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> The simulcast episode is 1 hour and 20 minutes. The re-airing later that evening (which my also got scheduled) is 2 hours, so I'm guessing that the simulcast is airing without commercials.


That is what I reckon. To be a true simulcast.


----------



## pteronaut

TonyD79 said:


> That is what I reckon. To be a true simulcast.


BBC America are advertising that it will be commercial free.


----------



## TonyD79

pteronaut said:


> BBC America are advertising that it will be commercial free.


Just like the new Doctor announcement, which was also simulcast.


----------



## Jstkiddn

BluesFools said:


> It's already the 23rd in NZ... I wonder if that will be the logo on google.com tomorrow too.


Yep.


----------



## Philosofy

I'm confused. Facebook friends are saying that they are going to see it today, but my local theater is not showing it until Monday. What am I missing?


----------



## LoadStar

Philosofy said:


> I'm confused. Facebook friends are saying that they are going to see it today, but my local theater is not showing it until Monday. What am I missing?


It airs on BBC, BBC America, and other networks carrying the show around the world today in a live simulcast.

It also shows live in theaters in 11 cities today, then in many more cities on Monday.


----------



## Unbeliever

Ugh, that BBCA pre-show is painful. 

--Carlos V.


----------



## pteronaut

Unbeliever said:


> Ugh, that BBCA pre-show is painful.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Agreed.


----------



## morac

This was funny.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-who/videos/the-day-of-the-doctor-message-from-strax/


----------



## JETarpon

LoadStar said:


> It airs on BBC, BBC America, and other networks carrying the show around the world today in a live simulcast.
> 
> It also shows live in theaters in 11 cities today, then in many more cities on Monday.


One of our local theaters was showing it this morning, free admission. I'm guessing they were just displaying the BBCA broadcast on the big screen.


----------



## Kamakzie

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...or-Who-episodes-restored-fan-recorded-TV.html


----------



## BluesFools

Kamakzie said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...or-Who-episodes-restored-fan-recorded-TV.html


Hmmm... BBC Worldwide call it a rumour and won't confirm it. It's almost unbelievable that someone recorded a story for seven weeks using a cine camera, without sound, and then hung on to the film for 49 years. Amazing if true. Wish it were something other than a Hartnell historical, but I'll take whatever we can get.


----------



## murgatroyd

If you want a reminder of all the Who material you haven't seen/listened to yet, here's a fun way to review. Thank you, BBC!

Part 1:


----------



## BeanMeScot

Just got back from the 50th Anniversary special All I can say is WOW! That rivals Blink as the best Dr Who ever!


----------



## JETarpon

There's a thread in TV Talk for it. You might want to go there to read the discussion. (I thought it was fantastic. I like it more every time I see it.)


----------



## pgogborn

JETarpon said:


> There's a thread in TV Talk for it. You might want to go there to read the discussion. (I thought it was fantastic. I like it more every time I see it.)


In my opinion definitely an episode that should be watched more than once.


----------



## cstelter

The Doctor is certainly becoming more and more main stream...


----------



## TonyD79

cstelter said:


> The Doctor is certainly becoming more and more main stream... YouTube Link: How Doomsday Should Have Ended YouTube Link: And the Superhero Cafe


I sat amazed at the theater last night. This show that I was the only one I knew who watched back in the 1970s has become bigger than ever. And the huge crowds at the theater rivaled the biggest Hollywood premier. Too bad all the people who started this 50 years ago didn't get to see what they created not only survive but be on an upswing so much later.

Makes you wonder what the Beeb was thinking in the 80s.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

TonyD79 said:


> I sat amazed at the theater last night. This show that I was the only one I knew who watched back in the 1970s has become bigger than ever. And the huge crowds at the theater rivaled the biggest Hollywood premier. Too bad all the people who started this 50 years ago didn't get to see what they created not only survive but be on an upswing so much later.
> 
> *Makes you wonder what the Beeb was thinking in the 80s.*


It wasn't. By the end of McCoy's run, the show, like so many others, was done in the eyes of the Beeb. It wasn't until superfan RTD started writing scripts and pushing it, that DW was reborn (or regenerated if you will!).


----------



## kaszeta

TonyTheTiger said:


> It wasn't. By the end of McCoy's run, the show, like so many others, was done in the eyes of the Beeb. It wasn't until superfan RTD started writing scripts and pushing it, that DW was reborn (or regenerated if you will!).


IMHO, in the late 80s the wheels were starting to fall off of Doctor Who. The Seventh Doctor era began pretty dismally, although it did improve a lot near the end. But it was obvious that it no longer had BBC management support, and wasn't really popular with viewers.

Honestly, the hiatus was probably good for it. The real tragedy for me is that the McGann movie didn't rekindle things enough.


----------



## Kamakzie

http://www.kasterborous.com/2013/11/moffat-doctor-used-regenerations/


----------



## TonyTheTiger

McCoy killed it for me. Not only was he unlikable (IMHO), but Ace didn't make a compelling companion.

As for McCann, we watched the movie the other day (wife wanted to), and not only does it play like a poor pilot, it's painful to watch!


----------



## cstelter

TonyTheTiger said:


> McCoy killed it for me. Not only was he unlikable (IMHO), but Ace didn't make a compelling companion.
> 
> As for McCann, we watched the movie the other day (wife wanted to), and not only does it play like a poor pilot, it's painful to watch!


I tend to agree about McCoy. I moved away from MN (where the local pbs channel did a good job of stay current with Doctor who) near the end of the Collin Baker era. after about 2 seasons of the 2005 reboot I decided I would watch some classic eps again with my (then 12 year old) son. We started with the very first ep and watched everything that was available through netflix until we caught up with present day right around 2010. I really didn't care for the few eps of McCoy that we saw, but there were very few available to choose from. I may have to go back and see what's available from his later years now as it sounds like he got better. I rather loved him in the Five(ish) Doctors reboot .

I think the 96 movie gets better the more times you watch it and filter out the annoyances. I think McGann would have made a wonderful doctor in the hands of a better producer.


----------



## Azlen

cstelter said:


> I think McGann would have made a wonderful doctor in the hands of a better producer.


The Night of the Doctor mini-episode they did shows that.


----------



## TonyD79

TonyTheTiger said:


> It wasn't. By the end of McCoy's run, the show, like so many others, was done in the eyes of the Beeb. It wasn't until superfan RTD started writing scripts and pushing it, that DW was reborn (or regenerated if you will!).


My view (and that of some of the folks who have chronicled it) see it as some forces in the Beeb pretty much wanting to kill the series in the way that CBS killed all the hayseed comedies like Beverly Hillbillies, etc.

McCoy did not have a real hand in the killing of the series. The downslide started with the horrible handling of the Doctor during the Colin Baker years. McCoy was fine. C. Baker was harsh and actively unlikable (they actually aimed for him to be unlikable for a change of pace).

What I mean by the BBC and their thoughts in the 80s started by their handling of the series from Colin Baker on, not just the cancellation. They messed up a terrific series. They had the best concept for a show in the world and messed it up. It was strong before that and, obviously, is strong now. Where is the problem? Why the Beeb in the 80s.


----------



## BluesFools

You can pretty much lay the failure of 1980's Who at the feet of John Nathan-Turner and the suits who refused to rein him in. His attempts to make it camp, with Bonnie Langford, the nutty professor from Vision On, evil Richard Briers were its downfall. Surprising, because JNT was involved with the show when it was really good in the 1970s but the Beeb gave him ultimate power over production which ended up killing it.


----------



## JETarpon

My birthday present from my daughter.


----------



## JohnB1000

When I first saw that I though it was a pair of jeans


----------



## busyba

Shrinky-Dink?


----------



## JETarpon

Ceramic


----------



## pgogborn

If it was in a art gallery I would buy it.


----------



## Jstkiddn

JETarpon said:


> My birthday present from my daughter.


Love it!


----------



## JETarpon

pgogborn said:


> If it was in a art gallery I would buy it.


She definitely has an artistic streak.


----------



## JETarpon

For the CAH players out there:


http://imgur.com/F25su


----------



## Kamakzie

I guess no live simulcast of the Christmas Special.. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## lambertman

Kamakzie said:


> I guess no live simulcast of the Christmas Special.. Kind of disappointing.


we're getting greedy here. Although, I am a little disappointed that it's going to air one hour later than it does in Canada.


----------



## BrettStah

What's the time delay between when it airs in the UK and Canada?


----------



## Kamakzie

Guess a lot of us in the thread will be doing things by magical means.


----------



## BrettStah

Yep! I did that for the Day of the Doctor event too - the BBC version has little to no on-screen annoyances/ads/promos, in contrast to the BBCA version.


----------



## lambertman

BrettStah said:


> What's the time delay between when it airs in the UK and Canada?


UK broadcast is 7:30 local / 2:30 Eastern.


----------



## danterner

Kamakzie said:


> Guess a lot of us in the thread will be doing things by magical means.


Get it from Tahiti?


----------



## LoadStar

This video is kind of fun, and a surprisingly good bit of compositing:


----------



## danterner

LoadStar said:


> This video is kind of fun, and a surprisingly good bit of compositing: YouTube Link: Wholock


The VFX breakdown that shows how it was done, and how much work it must have involved, is even more impressive:


----------



## murgatroyd

Watching that video, I feel as if I'm trapped inside a Connie Willis novel.


----------



## lambertman

Ehhh. the digital work was impressive, but he wasn't able to concoct anything resembling a story.


----------



## Kamakzie

Interesting..

Moffat on Eccleston's role in the 50th, if he had said yes to a return.

http://www.doctorwhohub.tv/?p=972


----------



## pteronaut




----------



## danterner

pteronaut said:


> YouTube Link


That's great! But why did they use that song by Christina Aguilera and Pitbull? ;-)

I kept waiting for the Doctors to break through into live action - I felt let down that it ended before the song did.


----------



## lambertman

lambertman said:


> we're getting greedy here. Although, I am a little disappointed that it's going to air one hour later than it does in Canada.


This is no longer the case: Space in Canada moved their broadcast from 8 to 9 in favor of airing the goodbye-to-Matt special.


----------



## Donbadabon

Ok Whovians, I have a question for you.

If you were asked this question, how would you answer?

What does The Doctor call his favorite "girl"?

It was a question asked in a puzzle, and I have no idea what the answer could be.


----------



## pteronaut

The TARDIS?


----------



## Donbadabon

pteronaut said:


> The TARDIS?


I realized I left off one piece of the puzzle.

When you add up the letters (A=1, B-2, etc) it must equal 57.

TARDIS is 20+1+18+4+9+19 = 71.

I figured some folks might be bored enough out there to help. lol


----------



## pgogborn

I haven't counted but try sexy.


----------



## kaszeta

Donbadabon said:


> I realized I left off one piece of the puzzle.
> 
> When you add up the letters (A=1, B-2, etc) it must equal 57.
> 
> TARDIS is 20+1+18+4+9+19 = 71.
> 
> I figured some folks might be bored enough out there to help. lol


At first I thought Idris, that that adds up to 59.


----------



## Donbadabon

pgogborn said:


> I haven't counted but try sexy.


That one is 92.


----------



## pgogborn

I would have put money on it being sexy / Idris / TARDIS nd have turned to teh Google for quotes from the relevant episode (one of my favourites) but I can't see anything that fits >
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1721226/quotes


----------



## Dawghows

Does the puzzle specifically mention that particular episode?
I ask because Rose adds up to 57.


----------



## Donbadabon

No, it doesn't refer back to any specific episode. The exact wording of the puzzle is:

'All you have to do is answer this question, then convert the answer to numbers: What does The Doctor call his favorite "girl"? Once you've converted the answer, add all the digits together and you should get 57.'


----------



## Anubys

Dawghows said:


> Does the puzzle specifically mention that particular episode?
> I ask because Rose adds up to 57.


I was going to make a joke that it would be "Rose"...but only as a joke! I can't believe that would be the answer...


----------



## danterner

Donbadabon said:


> No, it doesn't refer back to any specific episode. The exact wording of the puzzle is:
> 
> 'All you have to do is answer this question, then convert the answer to numbers: What does The Doctor call his favorite "girl"? Once you've converted the answer, add all the digits together and you should get 57.'


I think knowing the wording to the question is important. For example, given this wording, I'd say the word SEXY has letters with the following values:

S = 19
E = 5
X = 24
Y = 25

So, "add all the digits together" would be 1+9+5+2+4+2+5 = 28, not 92. So still not the correct answer, but for a different reason.

COMPANIONS, using this method, would be 56. So close!


----------



## Donbadabon

I e-mailed the originator of the puzzle, and there are some confusions. The value of '57' they gave was wrong. Sigh.

So the correct answer is more than likely listed above, just waiting on the new updated number.


----------



## morac

Maybe it was 57, but got changed because of timey-wimeyness. The new answer is 42.


----------



## kaszeta

morac said:


> Maybe it was 57, but got changed because of timey-wimeyness. The new answer is 42.


Timey what? Timey-wimey?


----------



## Church AV Guy

Donbadabon said:


> I realized I left off one piece of the puzzle.
> 
> When you add up the letters (A=1, B-2, etc) it must equal 57.
> 
> TARDIS is 20+1+18+4+9+19 = 71.
> 
> I figured some folks might be bored enough out there to help. lol


Well then it certainly couldn't be: Romanadvoratrelundar!


----------



## Donbadabon

lol.

The new answer is '28', with a clarification that all the individual numbers are added together.

So 'sexy' works now (1+9+5+2+4+2+5).

Thanks for the help here! As a parting gift, let's all sing.


----------



## pteronaut

Take note of who drew this in 1976.


----------



## Azlen

Peter Capaldi's Doctor outfit has been revealed.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/01/27/doctor-who-new-costume/


----------



## Azlen




----------



## DVC California

Stumbled upon this on YouTube and thought it was both hilarious and BRILLIANT! Great production value with a very nice nod to David Tennant's Doctor. I loved the re-act of the _"Adipose"_ scene and laughed out so loud and hard my wife scolded me.


----------



## Unbeliever

I think they actually got Tennant to overdub over Hilly Hindi's voice.

--Carlos V.


----------



## LoadStar

Unbeliever said:


> I think they actually got Tennant to overdub over Hilly Hindi's voice.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Alas, no. It was a voice actor named Elliott Crossley, who clearly does a very good impersonation of David's Doctor.


----------



## morac

The next season starts August 23.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

morac said:


> The next season starts August 23.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=518747


----------



## Kamakzie

Same day as UK?


----------



## morac

Kamakzie said:


> Same day as UK?


It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Azlen

Isn't pretty much every episode now shown same day in the UK and the US?


----------



## danterner

Azlen said:


> Isn't pretty much every episode now shown same day in the UK and the US?


Definitely so in my household.


----------



## Kamakzie

Azlen said:


> Isn't pretty much every episode now shown same day in the UK and the US?


They just started doing this in recent years. Before the US was months behind.


----------



## BrettStah

The BBC America broadcast will be chopped up for commercial breaks, and they will add in those overlay "bugs" to promote other shows. Much better experience to acquire the original BBC version, in my opinion.


----------



## Kamakzie

BrettStah said:


> The BBC America broadcast will be chopped up for commercial breaks, and they will add in those overlay "bugs" to promote other shows. Much better experience to acquire the original BBC version, in my opinion.


You betcha!


----------



## Azlen

BrettStah said:


> The BBC America broadcast will be chopped up for commercial breaks, and they will add in those overlay "bugs" to promote other shows. Much better experience to acquire the original BBC version, in my opinion.


Or just get a VPN that's in the UK and watch it as it airs on the BBC with iplayer.


----------



## pgogborn

Azlen said:


> Or just get a VPN that's in the UK and watch it as it airs on the BBC with iplayer.


That would be my prefered option - except I would also consider using an anonymous proxy.


----------



## Azlen

An unfinished production copy of the season premiere has been leaked. It's in black and white and the special effect shots are quite rough.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...pisode-deep-breath-leaked-online-9602737.html


----------



## kdmorse

Azlen said:


> An unfinished production copy of the season premiere has been leaked. It's in black and white and the special effect shots are quite rough.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...pisode-deep-breath-leaked-online-9602737.html


Must... Resist.... Temptation...


----------



## danterner

What I've heard is that the first two episodes have leaked

http://www.ibtimes.com/doctor-who-s...online-six-weeks-deep-breath-premiere-1626602 (mild general spoilers in the last paragraph of the article - it mentions the setting and the characters involved in the episode)

and that scripts for the first five episodes have leaked (all from the same source) and that the BBC is asking fans to not spread them around.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/07/doctor-who-season-8-scripts/ (no spoilers in article)

I'm going to steadfastly stay away. I have no desire to be spoiled.


----------



## busyba

Why would it be in black and white?


----------



## danterner

busyba said:


> Why would it be in black and white?


Maybe it was filmed in the past. (Wibbly wobbly timey wimey).


----------



## Azlen

busyba said:


> Why would it be in black and white?


Not sure but there was a minute long trailer that the BBC released today and the scenes in it from the premiere episode are in color.


----------



## LoadStar

busyba said:


> Why would it be in black and white?


Maybe it was a failed attempt to diminish interest in leaking the episode?


----------



## danterner

busyba said:


> Why would it be in black and white?


I don't know the reasoning behind it, but apparently sometimes rough cuts are done in black in white. There's one for Star Wars that's that way:

http://www.starwarz.com/tbone/the-lost-cut-of-star-wars/


----------



## pgogborn

busyba said:


> Why would it be in black and white?


It could be part of creating CGI effects.


----------



## pgogborn

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TivqZTq5u6Y&app=desktop[/media]

Yay. No sign of the Telly Tubby Daleks.


----------



## DianaMo

Doctor Who schedule for August 23, 2014 via BBC America. This is the Eastern time zone schedule http://www.bbcamerica.com/schedule/


----------



## busyba

BBC-A is currently in the middle of a DW marathon leading up to the premiere.

Interestingly, they are showing every post-reboot episode _except_ for the entire Eccleston season.


----------



## JETarpon

DianaMo said:


> Doctor Who schedule for August 23, 2014 via BBC America. This is the Eastern time zone schedule http://www.bbcamerica.com/schedule/


Do we know if this is going to be simulcast in all time zones, or will west coast be on delay?


----------



## rich

I see that tonight (8/22) at 9pm and midnight Eastern, BBCA will be airing a special "Doctor Who: Earth Conquest" about the recent world tour by Capaldi and Coleman.


----------



## Kamakzie

rich said:


> I see that tonight (8/22) at 9pm and midnight Eastern, BBCA will be airing a special "Doctor Who: Earth Conquest" about the recent world tour by Capaldi and Coleman.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hefe

For those of us that don't have BBCA, is there a way to see it online?


----------



## pteronaut

There's always a way to watch British tv online, it usually depends on how far down the rabbit hole you wish to go. Xbmc/kodi has plugins which access a service streaming most major UK channels


----------



## aaronwt

So does the new season start on Saturday night? 

I only recently watched the Christmas episode. I didn't realize I had not watched it until my brother was talking about it. I couldn't remember it. So apparently I had watched the first five minutes but never came back to watch the rest. It was Xmas time so I must have needed to go somewhere after I started watching. Fortunately the TiVo remembers your spot. That was the only way I knew I had watched some of it.


----------



## stargazer21

We're so ready! We're having a watch party over at my son's house. I'm making Cassandra pizza, they're making fish fingers and custard and of course plenty of Jammie Dodgers and Jelly Babies. No one could get on board with banana daiquiris...so we'll be having some margaritas instead. We've been binge watching everything (again) all week. We even got my 80 year old Mom watching, and she's completely hooked. .

Also thought I'd share this here, maybe some of you might enjoy them. It's a link to my son and future son in law's engagement photos. Doctor Nerds. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tjm4aee25320/a-gay-dallas-couple-and-their-doctor-who-engagem-wfri


----------



## danterner

I snagged tickets to the movie theater showing of the premiere, for me and my daughter. We're really looking forward to it, but the downside is that it is on Monday so we'll have to avoid spoilers this weekend.


----------



## BrettStah

It does start tomorrow (Saturday). I think it starts at 7:50 pm (London time), which if I'm doing the math correctly, would be 1:50 pm Central time, since London is 6 hours ahead of Central time most of the year. Unfortunately for folks who have to watch it on BBC America, it's not being simulcast - they're going to air it starting at 7:15 pm Central time.


----------



## tlrowley

stargazer21 said:


> Also thought I'd share this here, maybe some of you might enjoy them. It's a link to my son and future son in law's engagement photos. Doctor Nerds.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/tjm4aee25320/a-gay-dallas-couple-and-their-doctor-who-engagem-wfri


Absolutely awesome!! :up:


----------



## pgogborn

stargazer21 said:


> Also thought I'd share this here, maybe some of you might enjoy them. It's a link to my son and future son in law's engagement photos. Doctor Nerds.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/tjm4aee25320/a-gay-dallas-couple-and-their-doctor-who-engagem-wfri


They look fantastic. The photographer is brilliant in the way he has captured/reproduced the Doctor iconography.


----------



## stargazer21

. Thanks, y'all! The TARDIS is in their front yard right now, so I'm getting my picture made with her tonight by the photographers who did these. And I've decided she's my grandTARDIS.


----------



## pgogborn

I enjoyed it - some of the classic thoughtfulness with a new possibly very dark edge.


----------



## LoadStar

stargazer21 said:


> Also thought I'd share this here, maybe some of you might enjoy them. It's a link to my son and future son in law's engagement photos. Doctor Nerds.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/tjm4aee25320/a-gay-dallas-couple-and-their-doctor-who-engagem-wfri


They look a lot like the official BBC cast photos they release to the press... very nicely done.


----------



## BrettStah

pgogborn said:


> I enjoyed it - some of the classic thoughtfulness with a new possibly very dark edge.


I agree...


----------



## aaronwt

I forgot about this again. I already have too many shows to watch this SUmmer and am already behind. But I do plan on watching tonight. But what is the deal with the weird 8:15PM start time?


----------



## LoadStar

I thought it was a very good episode. A nice, gradual plot development with lots of witty writing. People over on DigitalSpy hated it, but then again, they hate *everything* so that means nothing. (They started hating it 30 seconds into the episode.)



aaronwt said:


> I forgot about this again. I already have too many shows to watch this SUmmer and am already behind. But I do plan on watching tonight. But what is the deal with the weird 8:15PM start time?


At the very least, it's an extended episode length... plus, at least in the past, they've aired the first episode commercial free as it shows over in UK.


----------



## madscientist

They had a live pre-show for the 15-20 minutes between the end of the last reshowing and the new episode. Wil Wheaton was guest and Mr. Live Post-Show himself, Chris Hardwick, was host. They also did a live post-show, along with Natalie Morales (Middleman!) and a few other guests including Dan Starkey (Strax) (but it didn't air until 11pm due to Intruders showing directly after the premiere of Dr. Who).


----------



## JETarpon

The strax physical exam was filler. Also, the doctor in the alley went long. Those were the two scenes that seemed unnecessary, or unnecessarily long.


----------



## cheesesteak

LoadStar said:


> People over on DigitalSpy hated it, but then again, they hate *everything* so that means nothing. (They started hating it 30 seconds into the episode.)


I hated the first 45 minutes. Maybe not a hate but a rather strong dislike. I kept thinking that there was no way somebody watching this episode as an introduction to the Whoniverse would ever watch a second episode for the first half of the show.


----------



## aaronwt

cheesesteak said:


> I hated the first 45 minutes. Maybe not a hate but a rather strong dislike. I kept thinking that there was no way somebody watching this episode as an introduction to the Whoniverse would ever watch a second episode for the first half of the show.


Something did seem off to me during the first half. I even gave it a thumbs down so now it only has two Thumbs up. The second half was better but still not as good to me. But it is a new Doctor so I'll see how it goes. The last two changes I didn't like either initially but ended up liking them alot after awhile.


----------



## LoadStar

BTW, there's an episode thread for "Deep Breath" already open.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> Something did seem off to me during the first half. I even gave it a thumbs down so now it only has two Thumbs up. The second half was better but still not as good to me. But it is a new Doctor so I'll see how it goes. The last two changes I didn't like either initially but ended up liking them alot after awhile.


A regeneration episode is almost like a pilot of a spinoff series. It takes an episode to settle.

I doubt that the 2005 reboot would have caught as much fancy if it didn't just jump right in with Rose rather than show a regen.


----------



## madscientist

JETarpon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The strax physical exam was filler. Also, the doctor in the alley went long. Those were the two scenes that seemed unnecessary, or unnecessarily long.


 Please discuss spoilers for the first episode of the season in it's thread: this thread is not tagged for spoilers. Thanks!


----------



## BeanMeScot

I went to see Deep Breath at a Fathom event at my local theater and they totally screwed it up. When I got to the theater, the screen was blank but it sounded like people talking. At 7pm, when the show was supposed to start, someone started fooling with the audio and video. There was audio but no video. They finally got it straightened out but then we were watching the preshow with the trivia questions which had the people talking in the background. That went on for 20 minutes, I went and told the customer service people. They thought it was the previews. It continued on for another 10+ minutes. By that time, people were going out and continuing to tell them the show hadn't started. They fooled around with it some more where the audio was on but the video wasn't. They finally got it started and it was trouble free from there. But when the behind the scenes stuff came on, there was no audio. I think they did that on purpose because it was already a little after 9 and there was another showing at 9:30. The customer service person I notified was at the door giving out free tickets as we left.


----------



## LoadStar

It really is amazing how hard it is for many theaters to get Fathom presentations right. 

Then again, maybe it isn't all that amazing. From what I've heard, virtually all theaters these days are completely automated, from the preshow to the lights to the feature presentation. The Fathom presentations, which come in via a completely different method (a Dish Network receiver, I believe) and probably can't be automated, likely screw up the works, because then they have to have someone actually up in the projection booth manually doing everything.


----------



## danterner

LoadStar said:


> It really is amazing how hard it is for many theaters to get Fathom presentations right. Then again, maybe it isn't all that amazing. From what I've heard, virtually all theaters these days are completely automated, from the preshow to the lights to the feature presentation. The Fathom presentations, which come in via a completely different method (a Dish Network receiver, I believe) and probably can't be automated, likely screw up the works, because then they have to have someone actually up in the projection booth manually doing everything.


I think we got lucky, then - ours went like clockwork. I was surprised that the theatre was only about 1/3 full, and more surprised that about half those people left right after the episode without sticking around for the post-show Behind The Scenes bonus segment.


----------



## thewebgal

busyba said:


> BBC-A is currently in the middle of a DW marathon leading up to the premiere.
> 
> Interestingly, they are showing every post-reboot episode _except_ for the entire Eccleston season.


Weren't the Eccleston episodes originally shown in the US on SciFi (or SyFy) channel at the time, before BBCA got them?


----------



## Kamakzie

thewebgal said:


> Weren't the Eccleston episodes originally shown in the US on SciFi (or SyFy) channel at the time, before BBCA got them?


Yep I think so.


----------



## busyba

Ahh... Okay. I guess it was a rights issue then. I thought it was going to be something to do with bad blood between CE and the producers.


----------



## kaszeta

thewebgal said:


> Weren't the Eccleston episodes originally shown in the US on SciFi (or SyFy) channel at the time, before BBCA got them?


DW showed on SciFi/SyFy through Season 4. After that it moved to BBCA (starting with the specials between Season 4 and Season 5)


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> For those of us that don't have BBCA, is there a way to see it online?


The Complete Guide to Streaming Doctor Who in the U.S.
By Seb Patrick and Brigid Brown | Posted on August 18th, 2014

http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophenia/2014/08/complete-guide-streaming-doctor-u-s/


----------



## pgogborn

Children in Need included a clip from the Christmas Special >
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02bw2yc?page=2


----------



## robojerk

There are reports that Jenna Coleman will be staying on for the first half of next season, and not leaving after the Christmas special.
BBC quote


> This is speculation so we won't be commenting. Viewers will have to watch the Christmas episode to find out.


----------



## BluesFools

Season 9 starts next Saturday, 9/19, with BBC America showing the episode the same day it airs in the UK. Prologue teaser available at http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0326qkd and S9E1 trailer at http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p031lh9r. I'm going to have to rewatch some of last season to remember what's happening.


----------



## morac

My TiVo has been recording a lot of "Bonus Edition" versions of the episodes and movies. I'm not sure what's special about them as I haven't had time to watch.


----------



## smbaker

BluesFools said:


> I'm going to have to rewatch some of last season to remember what's happening.


I've totally forgot who the latest female villain character is. I think I'm going to have to at least read a few episode summaries.


----------



## kaszeta

morac said:


> My TiVo has been recording a lot of "Bonus Edition" versions of the episodes and movies. I'm not sure what's special about them as I haven't had time to watch.


Mostly, an irritating host with commentary.


----------



## JETarpon

We are going to see the last two episodes from last season at the theater in 3D on Tuesday.


----------



## cheesesteak

kaszeta said:


> Mostly, an irritating host with commentary.


This. An annoying Ellen DeGeneres wannabe internet "star". I watched one of these episodes and realized I'd either have to ffwd through her parts or not watch. I've chosen to not watch.


----------



## busyba

It's worth ffwding through her parts, since the episodes are otherwise uncut, as opposed to the cut up versions BBCA usually airs after the first time.


----------



## zordude

I kind of like the host.


----------



## LoadStar

cheesesteak said:


> This. An annoying Ellen DeGeneres wannabe internet "star". I watched one of these episodes and realized I'd either have to ffwd through her parts or not watch. I've chosen to not watch.


I'm not seeing the DeGeneres comparison at all.


----------



## BrettStah

busyba said:


> It's worth ffwding through her parts, since the episodes are otherwise uncut, as opposed to the cut up versions BBCA usually airs after the first time.


Still not worth it to me, unless Usenet or torrent downloads aren't possible.


----------



## busyba

LoadStar said:


> I'm not seeing the DeGeneres comparison at all.


Esbianlay.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Ooh that fathom events thing looks interesting. $20 is a little steep, but I still might go check it out.


----------



## danterner

DeDondeEs said:


> Ooh that fathom events thing looks interesting. $20 is a little steep, but I still might go check it out.


My daughter and I did it for Capaldi's first episode. It was pretty fun, even though the theater was only a third full. Probably 25% of the audience was in full cosplay attire, and another 25% were wearing show merchandise. It was like a little mini con.


----------



## JETarpon

We saw Day of the Doctor at the theater. It was quite fun.


----------



## BeanMeScot

I did the Fathom event last time and already have my tickets for this time. I had gotten a free Fandango code at a free screening for Inside Out and used it towards this ticket. I've just been watching the current season of Doctor Who so the timing is perfect.


----------



## LaurenLMHC

betts4 said:


> You didn't have on the poll - "catch up on all the Torchwood excitement". Thats what I will be doing. Seeing what all that hooha is about. Torchwood sounds like a fun show!


Same here! My boyfriend said the mini series (seasons 3 and 4) are REALLY good, so we started watching them. The actual show (seasons 1 and 2) aren't as good, but I've been enjoying them


----------



## AeneaGames

LaurenLMHC said:


> Same here! My boyfriend said the mini series (seasons 3 and 4) are REALLY good, so we started watching them. The actual show (seasons 1 and 2) aren't as good, but I've been enjoying them


Season 4 was terrible, season 3 was excellent. Seasons 1 and 2 were good, way, way better than season 4. But that's just my opinion of course...


----------



## LoadStar

I'm in total agreement. Season 4 (Miracle Day) was a total mess from beginning to end. It was _horrible_. It was the polar opposite of season 3 (Children of Earth) which was excellent.


----------



## cheesesteak

Miracle Day should've/could've been much better but it went off the rails quick and stayed bad through the end.


----------



## aaronwt

I see a new season starts this Saturday. Is that correct? I saw an ad last night while watching Fear The Walking Dead or The Strain.


----------



## LoadStar

aaronwt said:


> I see a new season starts this Saturday. Is that correct? I saw an ad last night while watching Fear The Walking Dead or The Strain.


New series of Doctor Who? Yes, that's correct.


----------



## DianaMo

http://www.fandango.com/doctorwho3d:darkwaterdeathinheaven_185164/movieoverview










http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-wh...as-with-a-never-before-seen-season-9-prequel/


----------



## DianaMo

http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-who/schedule/


----------



## DianaMo

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who_(series_9)


----------



## wprager

Is "Arya" going to be in the first episode? She's in the previews they've been running.


----------



## lambertman

wprager said:


> Is "Arya" going to be in the first episode? She's in the previews they've been running.


Nope. She'll appear in the fifth episode.


----------



## BeanMeScot

DianaMo said:


> http://www.fandango.com/doctorwho3d:darkwaterdeathinheaven_185164/movieoverview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/doctor-wh...as-with-a-never-before-seen-season-9-prequel/


I went to this last night. It was great! After the movie, they had a long teaser for The Doctor Meditates and then an interview with Capaldi and Coleman.


----------



## dtle

AND SPOILER NEWS!!!!


Spoiler



Jenna's leaving
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/sep/16/jenna-coleman-quits-doctor-who-queen-victoria


----------



## Dawghows

BeanMeScot said:


> I went to this last night. It was great! After the movie, they had a long teaser for The Doctor Meditates and then an interview with Capaldi and Coleman.


I went to a screening last night as well. So much fun. I'm especially struck by how much better the show is when it isn't interrupted by commercials. We usually watch late, so I ff through them, but not having them at all is very noticeably better.

Also, the "Real-D" 3D was much, much better than any 3D I've ever seen before. We don't go to movies much, and 3D movies even less, but of the handful of 3D films I've seen since Avatar this was hands down the best I've seen.


----------



## LoadStar

dtle said:


> AND SPOILER NEWS!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna's leaving
> http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/sep/16/jenna-coleman-quits-doctor-who-queen-victoria


For those who weren't sure if this was just a rumor, it has now been definitively confirmed.


Spoiler



http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-34288721


----------



## NJChris

I still miss Donna Noble. I had to watch Turn Left again the other night.


----------



## danterner

I miss Donna, too. She's my favorite companion. She had an awesome character arc. She even had a great family. Wilf was great, too.


----------



## Philosofy

I miss Amy. SHE had the best family. I mean, her son-in-law was pretty cool.


----------



## secondclaw

Something new for when Dr Who is not airing?

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015...-some-answers-about-doctor-who-spin-off-class


----------



## JETarpon

http://www.bigfinish.com/news/v/doctor-who-the-war-doctor

War Doctor audio plays featuring John Hurt


----------



## DianaMo

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Elizabeth_I


----------



## Philosofy

I don't get it.


----------



## DianaMo

Same Queen. Time travel weirds things.


----------



## busyba

I get it, but I don't get why they're treating it like some kind of easter egg. It was right there on the surface.

(also, they left out Tennant's throwaway line from _The End of Time_, "Got married! That was a mistake. Good Queen Bess. And let me tell you, her nickname is no longer... mmm. Anyway...")


----------



## JETarpon

busyba said:


> I get it, but I don't get why they're treating it like some kind of easter egg. It was right there on the surface.


Well, not in Series 3 when Liz One wanted him beheaded. We didn't really find out why until DotD.



> (also, they left out Tennant's throwaway line from _The End of Time_, "Got married! That was a mistake. Good Queen Bess. And let me tell you, her nickname is no longer... mmm. Anyway...")


Though there was a hint, there.


----------



## busyba

JETarpon said:


> Well, not in Series 3 when Liz One wanted him beheaded. We didn't really find out why until DotD.


Yeah, but neither reference was particularly subtle, even at the time they first aired.


----------

